# Elezioni politiche 2022 - Maggioranza CDX. FDI prima, flop Lega e PD, M5s vicino a PD.



## Toby rosso nero (26 Settembre 2022)

Vince il centrodestra, maggioranza sia alla camera che al senato, grazie a FDI e nonostante il risultato deludente della Lega.
Debacle per il CSX in molti collegi.

FDI attorno al 25%, clamoroso tonfo della Lega attorno all'8-9% e incalzata da Forza Italia.
Crescono i Cinque Stelle attorno al 15, che si avvicinano al PD poco sopra. Terzo Polo non sfonda.
Italexit fuori dal parlamento.

Coalizione di CDX tra il 43 e l 44, largo divario con il CSX, maggioranza in senato e camera, da verificare la consistenza al senato e il numero di seggi.

*La 7: E' la peggior sconfitta del centrosinistra dal '48.

Degrado Di Maio:









Degrado Di Maio: sotto l'1%, spegne le luci e manda via i giornalisti.



Degrado per Luigi di Maio, che secondo le prime proiezioni non ha nemmeno raggiunto l'1%. Nessuno si presenta alla sede elettorale. i giornalisti vengono invitatati ad andare via perché vengono spente le luci della sede e viene chiuso il comitato elettorale.





www.milanworld.net




*


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Settembre 2022)

Molto bene il fatto che al 99% ci sarà un governo saldo e senza compromessi estremi. Questo è fondamentale, i governicchi hanno stancato.

Spero il CDX e specialmente la Meloni possano fare bene anche se non sarà facile.


----------



## Raryof (26 Settembre 2022)

2 proiezione

FDI 26
Lega 8.70

Pd 18.3


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

*piddina Fusaro:

"Magari Meloni e Conte si alleano"*


@fabri47


----------



## Atletico Maniero (26 Settembre 2022)

Con un risultato del genere io non so come farà Salvini a presentarsi davanti alle telecamere, e soprattutto davanti ai compagni di partito...


----------



## hakaishin (26 Settembre 2022)

La faccia di Mentana  
sta morendo  
Intanto Giorgia da sola batte il csx. Godo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Settembre 2022)

Atletico Maniero ha scritto:


> Con un risultato del genere io non so come farà Salvini a presentarsi davanti alle telecamere, e soprattutto davanti ai compagni di partito...



Si presenterà con un po' di salsicce da distribuire


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

comunque stavo pensando che secondo me Forza Italia è stata votata anche da altri per riequilibrare i voti di FDI.
non è normale che senza fare campagna elettorale Berlusconi batta Salvini che fa i tour in tutta Italia


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Settembre 2022)

Atletico Maniero ha scritto:


> Con un risultato del genere io non so come farà Salvini a presentarsi davanti alle telecamere, e soprattutto davanti ai compagni di partito...


Il crollo porta la firma di Giorgetti e di tutti quegli stolti che hanno per un anno umiliato la lega sotto Draghi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Settembre 2022)

Atletico Maniero ha scritto:


> Con un risultato del genere io non so come farà Salvini a presentarsi davanti alle telecamere, e soprattutto davanti ai compagni di partito...


Sarà già fuggito in direzione Mosca.


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Settembre 2022)

Nel mentre +Europa supera il 3% e toglie seggi al PD


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

Atletico Maniero ha scritto:


> Con un risultato del genere io non so come farà Salvini a presentarsi davanti alle telecamere, e soprattutto davanti ai compagni di partito...


te lo sei perso, è stato l'unico leader a parlare già
ha detto di aver vinto le elezioni


----------



## KILPIN_91 (26 Settembre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Molto bene il fatto che al 99% ci sarà un governo saldo e senza compromessi estremi. Questo è fondamentale, i governicchi hanno stancato.
> 
> Spero il CDX e specialmente la Meloni possano fare bene anche se non sarà facile.


A rete 4 dicevano che l'italia è l'unico paese d'europa che ha avuto piu governi tecnici,hahahahah


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Settembre 2022)

Boccia che ricomincia a corteggiare i CInque stelle, che squallore...


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Settembre 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Nel mentre +Europa supera il 3% e toglie seggi al PD


+Europa è agghiacciante, 100 Mila volte meglio il PD tra i due...


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sono uscite le prime proiezioni delle elezioni politiche, basate su dati veri.
> Valori che si discostano dagli exit poll, per alcuni partiti.
> 
> FDI sempre prima attorno al 25%, clamoroso tonfo della Lega attorno all'8-9% e incalzata da Forza Italia.
> ...


Vittoria netta della Meloni, grande sconfitto Salvini e flop del PD.. 
M5S che puntando sul voto di scambio ha raccolto molto.. Assurdo che Silvio becchi ancora quasi il 9%..

Godo per la figura penosa di Di Maio

Io cmq non ho votato


----------



## KILPIN_91 (26 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *piddina Fusaro:
> 
> "Magari Meloni e Conte si alleano"*
> 
> ...


Patetica la fusaro,si rassegni


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

*seconda prietezione Tecnè Senato*

*25,4 Fratelli d'Italia

19,3 Pd

17,2 M5S

8,2 Forza Italia

8,1 Lega

6,9 Azione più Italia viva

3,6 Verdi più Sinistra italiana

2,9 + Europa

1,6 Italexit

1,0 Noi moderati di centro

0,6 Impegno civico*


----------



## KILPIN_91 (26 Settembre 2022)

Io ho votato la Meloni quindi sto godendo.


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

eh che bella faccia su rete4, l'unico politico italiano a cui non fa schifo la legge elttorale
*il primo firmatario rosato

"Siamo soddisfatti, è la prima volta che ci candidiamo insieme"*


----------



## hakaishin (26 Settembre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sarà già fuggito in direzione Mosca.


Ma finalmente vada a farsi fottere. Idiota che non sa manco dove è messo.
Solo ottimi risultati da queste urne oggi


----------



## __king george__ (26 Settembre 2022)

in conclusione per ora si può dire questo:

Meloni vince decisamente bene
Salvini sta morendo (politicamente)
Silvio barcolla ma non molla...
il PD perde ma non "tracolla" (o si?)
5stelle la vera sorpresa..grazie al super potere nascosto (il rdc) sono ancora pienamente in partita anche se ridimensionati
Paragone è meglio che torni a suonare la chitarra

concordate? (dai dati usciti finora ovviamente)


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

come sempre, quotato 1,01 che tutti i politici diranno di aver vinto e di essere soddisfatti


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Settembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma finalmente vada a farsi fottere. Idiota che non sa manco dove è messo.
> Solo ottimi risultati da queste urne oggi


Assolutamente d'accordo


----------



## Devil man (26 Settembre 2022)

Atletico Maniero ha scritto:


> Con un risultato del genere io non so come farà Salvini a presentarsi davanti alle telecamere, e soprattutto davanti ai compagni di partito...


Gli sta bene..


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (26 Settembre 2022)

L'unica consolazione dei sinistri su tutte le reti è segarsi sui risultati della Lega... 

Contenti loro... 

Comunque a tanti sfugge che a far precipitare la Lega è stata la Lega dei governatori che si è appecorata a draghi, non tanto la Lega di Salvini... Pensare di sostituirlo con Giorgetti porterà la Lega al 3%... O anche meno...


----------



## hakaishin (26 Settembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Io ho votato la Meloni quindi sto godendo.


Idem
Sto godendo come non mai


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Settembre 2022)

Per me il vero sconfitto nella lega non è Salvini, ma la triade Zaia-Fedriga-Giorgetti che ha spinto per l'ingresso nel governo Draghi. La Meloni all'opposizione di Draghi ha letteralmente vampirizzato l'elettorato, in una maniera mai vista.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (26 Settembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> in conclusione per ora si può dire questo:
> 
> Meloni vince decisamente bene
> Salvini sta morendo (politicamente)
> ...


Il 5 stalle speravo andasse peggio. Peccato


----------



## hakaishin (26 Settembre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Assolutamente d'accordo


Però adesso abbiamo i fascistihhhhh  
Vedo fegati scoppiare in Europa


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> in conclusione per ora si può dire questo:
> 
> Meloni vince decisamente bene
> Salvini sta morendo (politicamente)
> ...


beh fino al mese scorso c'è chi dava avanti il pd, fino a pochi giorni dato testa a testa mentre ora sta oltre -6 nelle proiezioni
è comunque una grossa sconfitta

con un margine di errore del 2% significa che M5S potrebbe superarlo


----------



## Ambrole (26 Settembre 2022)

Tutto abbastanza in linea con quanto previsto.

Il PD si prende i voti di quelli che credono rappresenti la sinistra, nonostante si dichiari apertamente nemico degli italiani, ancora il 20%, incredibile 

Il vantaggio del centrodestra è abbastanza rilevante, quindi ci potrà essere un governo senza le solite patetiche alleanze.

Ora strada libera alla destra del "nuovo volto" meloni, che ripropone praticamente le stesse facce dell'ultimo governo Berlusconi, quello che ci portò sull orlo del default. In bocca al lupo agli italiani


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Settembre 2022)

E il Dio Draghi vedo che era molto amato dagli italiani. Come al solito le narrazioni dei media sono fake news.
Stravince il partito all'oppposizione e cresce il partito che lo ha fatto cadere in primis.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Settembre 2022)

Bene per la Lega distrutta, ma doveva andare di pari passo con un M5S disintegrato, in modo da fare fuori gli pseudo-partiti che hanno drogato la politica contemporanea.

FI tanto sparisce quando il vecchio schiatta, e speranzosamente si ritornerebbe al bipolarismo.

E invece nulla, PD.


----------



## Sam (26 Settembre 2022)

Ma in tutto questo Berlusconi come ha fatto a prendere tutti quei voti?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Settembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> in conclusione per ora si può dire questo:
> 
> Meloni vince decisamente bene
> Salvini sta morendo (politicamente)
> ...



Il PD è sotto il 20, il M5S a un soffio. Direi che più che tracollare, il PD di Letta muore. Ora dovrò tornare a leccare il deretano a Conte.


----------



## Shmuk (26 Settembre 2022)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> L'unica consolazione dei sinistri su tutte le reti è segarsi sui risultati della Lega...
> 
> Contenti loro...
> 
> Comunque a tanti sfugge che a far precipitare la Lega è stata la Lega dei governatori che si è appecorata a draghi, non tanto la Lega di Salvini... Pensare di sostituirlo con Giorgetti porterà la Lega al 3%... O anche meno...



FdI che ha cannibalizzato la Lega, pure.


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

ahahahahahahah sto morendo ahahahahaha

*il sociologo di sinistra De Masi*

*"In Italia ci sono 14 milioni di poveri, non solo i percettori del reddito di cittadinanza che sono molti meno"


Porro:

"E il Pd non li rappresenta ?"


De Masi:*

*"No, il Pd rappresenta i mariuoli"*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Settembre 2022)

+ Europa al 2,9 nell'ultima proiezione.


----------



## Sam (26 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> + Europa al 2,9 nell'ultima proiezione.


Quindi sappiamo che in Italia il 2,9% della popolazione che ha votato era un pusher.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Settembre 2022)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> L'unica consolazione dei sinistri su tutte le reti è segarsi sui risultati della Lega...
> 
> Contenti loro...
> 
> Comunque a tanti sfugge che a far precipitare la Lega è stata la Lega dei governatori che si è appecorata a draghi, non tanto la Lega di Salvini... Pensare di sostituirlo con Giorgetti porterà la Lega al 3%... O anche meno...



Infatti per me resta Salvini con maggior forza. Il 34% lo ha fatto da Ministro dell'Interno.
Ad essere presi a calci nel deretano saranno Giorgetti e i governisti... andranno co nrenzi o FI...


----------



## hakaishin (26 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per me il vero sconfitto nella lega non è Salvini, ma la triade Zaia-Fedriga-Giorgetti che ha spinto per l'ingresso nel governo Draghi. La Meloni all'opposizione di Draghi ha letteralmente vampirizzato l'elettorato, in una maniera mai vista.


Vero ma ne fa le spese Salvini….
Ed è giusto che paghi anche perché è un babbeo fallito.
La Meloni si deve staccare da Salvini e Silvio


----------



## evideon (26 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *seconda prietezione Tecnè Senato*
> 
> *25,4 Fratelli d'Italia
> 
> ...


In tutto questo tourbillion non vedo vincitori ma solo tantissimi perdenti.... Gli italiani!


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Ma in tutto questo Berlusconi come ha fatto a prendere tutti quei voti?


le barzellette su tik tok


----------



## Snake (26 Settembre 2022)

bene casini a bologna


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (26 Settembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Il 5 stalle speravo andasse peggio. Peccato


La prima legge deve essere l'abrogazione totale del reddito di nullafacenza... 

Magari i loro elettori andranno a lavorare e scopriranno che il lavoro nobilita l'uomo mentre il divano no...


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

*prossima proiezione verso l'una con il 20% e margine di errore scende*


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Settembre 2022)

Su reddit ho letto che la Cunial ha preso il 10% a Bolzano


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> le barzellette su tik tok



E la vittoria del Monza contro la Juve. Per non parlare del siparietto della mosca nell'intervista a Sky. Sembran cacate, ma non lo sono. Ste cose hanno portato realmente voti, sicuro al 100%


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

*Capezzone:*

*"La linea di Letta è quella dei primi canali RAI, dei maggiori giornali

Non è una sorpresa oggi, sono loro che non hanno capito molto"*


----------



## gabri65 (26 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *seconda prietezione Tecnè Senato*
> 
> *25,4 Fratelli d'Italia
> 
> ...



PD al 19.3% e M5S al 17.2%.

Mah, come fate a dire che ha vinto il CDX con queste percentuali. Cioè, il PD con un mentecatto come Letta al comando e dopo oltre 20 anni di talebanaggio ai danni dell'itaglia, e sono ancora lì.

Lasciamo stare poi i grillini, ormai un cancro di sistema.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> + Europa al 2,9 nell'ultima proiezione.


Questo mi sconforta.
+Africa è un partito sconcertante e il 3% è decisamente troppo


----------



## Sam (26 Settembre 2022)

Italia Sovrana e Popolare allo 0,6% alla Camera.

Bene così.


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

*MEDIA proiezioni (Opinio, SWG, Tecnè) alle ore 00:50 - copertura media 16% *
*
FDI 25,4 

Lega 8,3

FI 8,1 

NM 0,9

PD 18,9 

AVS 3,6 

+EU 3,0

IC 0,8 

M5S 16,8 

AZ/IV 7,3 

ItalExit 1,7 
*
*UP 1,0*


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Settembre 2022)

Una cosa positiva della Meloni presidente è veder implodere tutti quei malati nazifemministi lgbt che si vedono la prima presidente donna eletta dal loro nemico numero 1. Gli starà scoppiando il cervello e il fegato letteralmente spappolato


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

solo Tecnè dava Lega dietro FI, gli altri davanti


----------



## Ambrole (26 Settembre 2022)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> La prima legge deve essere l'abrogazione totale del reddito di nullafacenza...
> 
> Magari i loro elettori andranno a lavorare e scopriranno che il lavoro nobilita l'uomo mentre il divano no...


Il reddito di cittadinanza c'è ovunque, andrebbero solo fatti i controlli. Cmq lavoro per tutti non ce n'è, soprattutto se il PD ha intenzione di portare qui tutta l'Africa. 
I problemi sono altri


----------



## Sam (26 Settembre 2022)

Hanno già detto a Letta di stare sereno?


----------



## gabri65 (26 Settembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Questo mi sconforta.
> +Africa è un partito sconcertante e il 3% è decisamente troppo



Ma non mi dire.

Beh, allora decidetevi, perché mi è stato detto che è l'unico partito ad avere un programma di governo ben spiegato.

Mah.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (26 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E il Dio Draghi vedo che era molto amato dagli italiani. Come al solito le narrazioni dei media sono fake news.
> Stravince il partito all'oppposizione e cresce il partito che lo ha fatto cadere in primis.


Questo secondo me è il dato vero
Il regime non lo sopporta più nessuno e tutte le loro imposizioni quelle si fasciste non la meloni


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

*De Masi grillino fa show*

*" M5S primo partito in Campania ?

Si sapeva

il ministro Franceschini va al miracolo di San Gennaro, a differenza di Conte*

*Abbiamo concetti di cultura differenti"*


----------



## hakaishin (26 Settembre 2022)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Il reddito di cittadinanza c'è ovunque, andrebbero solo fatti i controlli. Cmq lavoro per tutti non ce n'è, soprattutto se il PD ha intenzione di portare qui tutta l'Africa.
> I problemi sono altri


Il rdc è un problema enorme e te lo dice uno che lavora con il lavoro qui in Italia…


----------



## Simo98 (26 Settembre 2022)

Ma se FDI ha il 25%, com'è che qui sul forum sembrano tutti averla votata? Siamo una squadra di conservatori?  
Io ammetto di aver votato il terzo polo perché mi facevano pietà sia destra che il PD


----------



## Maurizio91 (26 Settembre 2022)

Posso capire Meloni che ha il vento in poppa (equivalente a Renzi ore referendum, 5 stelle del 2018, e Salvini l'anno successivo) con la massa che pensa di votare per qualcosa di nuovo... ma PD 20% e Sforza Italia 8%?

È il PD che stupisce più di tutti. 

Berlusconi 8% è una pazzia come istantanea di oggi, ma tutto sommato, facendo un paragone, ha quasi dimezzato i voti del 2018 (aveva preso il 14%).
Ci sta che metà degli elettori di 4 anni fa lo rivotino, mentre l'altra metà voti forza Italia bis, cioè fratelli d'Italia. 

Il Pd invece non perde un voto che sia uno. Una base di elettori solida come l'adamantio. 
Tutti i partiti oscillano e rimbalzano, ognuno a giro diventa la moda del momento; il Pd no, non conosce crisi.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma non mi dire.
> 
> Beh, allora decidetevi, perché mi è stato detto che è l'unico partito ad avere un programma di governo ben spiegato.
> 
> Mah.


Ho letto nell’altro topic  
volevo rispondere ma hanno chiuso il topic…
+Africa è un abominio e la bonino è ridicola, un pusher legalizzato fatto di luoghi comuni


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (26 Settembre 2022)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Il reddito di cittadinanza c'è ovunque, andrebbero solo fatti i controlli. Cmq lavoro per tutti non ce n'è, soprattutto se il PD ha intenzione di portare qui tutta l'Africa.
> I problemi sono altri


Non ci saranno mai i controlli... Sprattutto in certe regioni.. 

Va eliminata e basta, uno spreco di soldi pubblici senza precedenti...


----------



## Simo98 (26 Settembre 2022)

Il PD è stato votato da chi non voleva la destra, di cosa vi meravigliate?
Cosa dovevano votare, +Europa che neanche arriva al 3%?


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

*attenzione Sgarbi collegato

"A Bologna sono davanti a Casini al momento, 39 a 35%

Chi è la cretina che ride in studio (la Fusaro, ndr) ?"*


la Fusaro aveva detto 39 a 35 voti invece che percentuale


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *attenzione Sgarbi collegato
> 
> "A Bologna Sono davanti a Casini al momento, 39 a 35%
> 
> ...



Ecco questo sarebbe epico e richiederebbe un thread a parte, ma non ci credo


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

*Fratoianni chiama la mobilitazione nazionale antifascista contro la "destra-destra"*

*"Il nostro risultato è positivo, ma ciò che conta è l'indirizzo generale.

Da domani le forze parlamentari e le forze nel paese devono unirsi per opporsi a questa destra-destra"*


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Settembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Però adesso abbiamo i fascistihhhhh
> Vedo fegati scoppiare in Europa


Ma figuriamoci, finita la campagna elettorale finito il pericolo fassista. Questa è una grande opportunità per la destra italiana, può dimostrare di poter finalmente governare senza compromessi e smentendo gli strilloni del fassismo. Spero facciano bene.


----------



## Maurizio91 (26 Settembre 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Ma se FDI ha il 25%, com'è che qui sul forum sembrano tutti averla votata? Siamo una squadra di conservatori?
> Io ammetto di aver votato il terzo polo perché mi facevano pietà sia destra che il PD


La "popolazione" di un forum milanista non è assolutamente rappresentativa dei gusti politici nazionali. 

A grandissime linee: Milan, ovvero Berlusconi, ovvero centrodestra. 

Penso che ripescando le elezioni del 2018, nonostante un 33% del 5 stelle, qui nel forum il 5 stelle avevano pochi consensi, e il cdx molto molto votato. 

Stavolta, 2022, se già a livello nazionale il centrodestra viaggia sul 44%, dentro il forum starà oltre il 50%, forse anche il 60


----------



## hakaishin (26 Settembre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma figuriamoci, finita la campagna elettorale finito il pericolo fassista. Questa è una grande opportunità per la destra italiana, può dimostrare di poter finalmente governare senza compromessi e smentendo gli strilloni del fassismo. Spero facciano bene.


Sono assolutamente d’accordo. Per fare del tutto bene, deve liberarsi di mr crocifisso e Silvio.
Poi comunque tutti in Italia e in europa parlano di estrema destra


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

*campione 35% con FDI che allunga ancora*
*
26 FDI

18,8 PD

15,7 M5S

8,5 Lega

8 FI

7,6 Terzo polo

3,6 Sinistra più Verdi

3 +Europa

1,7 Italexit

1 Noi moderati

0,6 Impegno civico*


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Settembre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Posso capire Meloni che ha il vento in poppa (equivalente a Renzi ore referendum, 5 stelle del 2018, e Salvini l'anno successivo) con la massa che pensa di votare per qualcosa di nuovo... ma PD 20% e Sforza Italia 8%?
> 
> È il PD che stupisce più di tutti.
> 
> ...



Il pd i voti li ha persi se guardi i numeri effettivi, le percentuali sono quelle, ma ad ogni tornata l'astensione sale e sono milioni di voti in meno di prima.

Stessa cosa vale per tutti gli altri.

La Meloni nonostante sia il primo partito per me fa un risultato deludente per un "primo partito" appunto. Se si considera l'astensione è anche peggio in termini di voti effettivi.

Un successo vero è quando passi il 30% da solo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Settembre 2022)

*Nuova proiezione Tecné: il M5S scende al 15,5%*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Settembre 2022)

*Il comitato elettorale di Di Maio sbaracca tutto e manda via i giornalisti. Non si presenterà nessuno.*


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

no ragazzi qui sveglio tutti per le risate

*collegamento da Porro dalla sede di Impegno Civico*
*
"Qui Di Maio non è venuto, non c'è nessuno
*
*Ci hanno chiesto di andare via perchè devono chiudere e spegnere le luci"*


----------



## Simo98 (26 Settembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sono assolutamente d’accordo. Per fare del tutto bene, deve liberarsi di mr crocifisso e Silvio.
> Poi comunque tutti in Italia e in europa parlano di estrema destra


Meloni non sarebbe di estrema destra?


----------



## Sam (26 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il comitato elettorale di Di Maio sbaracca tutto e manda via i giornalisti. Non si presenterà nessuno.*


Ha già chiamato il comune di Napoli per capire se servono bibitari al San Paolo?


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

Di Maio sta per essere battuto dal suo ministro dell'Ambiente Costa all'uninominale


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Settembre 2022)

Ci vuole il thread per questa cosa.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il comitato elettorale di Di Maio sbaracca tutto e manda via i giornalisti. Non si presenterà nessuno.*



speriamo torni a vendere le bibite


----------



## hakaishin (26 Settembre 2022)

Là seracchiani cessa non riesce manco a parlare


----------



## Simo98 (26 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il pd i voti li ha persi se guardi i numeri effettivi, le percentuali sono quelle, ma ad ogni tornata l'astensione sale e sono milioni di voti in meno di prima.
> 
> Stessa cosa vale per tutti gli altri.
> 
> ...


Infatti, 26% è un ottimo risultato ma appare più forte perché si considerano Lega e FI come facenti parte di FDI
Ci posso scommettere che saranno proprio Salvini e Berlusconi a farla cadere


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

*Letta nipote senza palle, manda Serracchiani in conferenza

"La destra è maggioranza in parlamento, ma non è maggioranza nel paese"


WTF ???*


----------



## hakaishin (26 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il comitato elettorale di Di Maio sbaracca tutto e manda via i giornalisti. Non si presenterà nessuno.*


Mamma mia quanto godo stasera 
il pd che si sega per i risultati di lega e terzo polo


----------



## Sam (26 Settembre 2022)

La Serracchiani fa quasi passare il tracollo per un qualcosa di normale, e parla dei risultati degli altri.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Settembre 2022)

Degrado thread obbligatorio.








Degrado Di Maio: sotto l'1%, spegne le luci e manda via i giornalisti.



Degrado per Luigi di Maio, che secondo le prime proiezioni non ha nemmeno raggiunto l'1%. Nessuno si presenta alla sede elettorale. i giornalisti vengono invitatati ad andare via perché vengono spente le luci della sede e viene chiuso il comitato elettorale.





www.milanworld.net


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> no ragazzi qui sveglio tutti per le risate
> 
> *collegamento da Porro dalla sede di Impegno Civico*
> 
> ...


Mi sento male


----------



## hakaishin (26 Settembre 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Meloni non sarebbe di estrema destra?


Se Meloni è estrema dx io sono interista.
Voi non avete idea di cosa sia l’estrema dx


----------



## KILPIN_91 (26 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il comitato elettorale di Di Maio sbaracca tutto e manda via i giornalisti. Non si presenterà nessuno.*


Godo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Settembre 2022)

Ho letto che Cottarelli è stato battuto dalla Santanché


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

a Letta nipote ora resta solo una cosa, fare meno o più di Renzi con il 18,7% nel 2018
il M5S è calato all'ultima proiezione e il pericolo umiliazione di essere superati è svanito


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Settembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Se Meloni è estrema dx io sono interista.
> Voi non avete idea di cosa sia l’estrema dx


Mi sa che non hanno neanche la più pallida idea di cosa sia l'estrema destra.

Viene dato questo aggettivo alla meloni per puro scopo propagandistico, la meloni non c'entra nulla con l'estrema destra.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Letta nipote senza palle, manda Serracchiani in conferenza
> 
> "La destra è maggioranza in parlamento, ma non è maggioranza nel paese"
> 
> ...


Ora tutti i sinistroidi tirano fuori sta storiella…


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> a Letta nipote ora resta solo una cosa, fare meno o più di Renzi con il 18,7% nel 2018
> il M5S è calato all'ultima proiezione e il pericolo umiliazione di essere superati è svanito



Il 18% di Renzi vale di più perché più gente è andata a votare nel 2018


----------



## JDT (26 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma non mi dire.
> 
> Beh, allora decidetevi, perché mi è stato detto che è l'unico partito ad avere un programma di governo ben spiegato.
> 
> Mah.


Nessun problema, +africa tra l'altro non ha proprio nessun senso, almeno +cannabis era pertinente. 

Ha preso il 24% il nuovo che avanza (Fitto, La Russa, Tremonti)
Ha preso il 18% letta che ha fatto di tutto per perdere voti
Non ho voglia di scrivere, ma guarda le % del terzo pollo, di salvini e berlusconi..
C'è chi parla di fottere il sistema non votando.. 

..e ora il problema è il programma e lo sbarramento di +europa e verdi  . Se permetti, non credo ci sia bisogno di commentare oltre.


----------



## Maurizio91 (26 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il pd i voti li ha persi se guardi i numeri effettivi, le percentuali sono quelle, ma ad ogni tornata l'astensione sale e sono milioni di voti in meno di prima.
> 
> Stessa cosa vale per tutti gli altri.
> 
> ...


In effetti hai ragione, i numeri reali in realtà palesano una perdita di elettori. 

Purtroppo la spartizione delle poltrone si fa con le %, e il Pd riesce sempre a sedersi comodo. 

FDI non può fare il botto totale perché i voti sono spalmati con gli altri due partiti.

Passa comunque dal 4 al 25%, e immagino che anche guardando i numeri assoluti dei votanti la crescita sia netta. 

Che poi questo consenso reggerà è difficile dirlo, sempre in considerazione dei momenti di gloria vissuti dai Renzi, di Maio, Salvini. Ora è il suo momento.


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

*proiezioni 43% Tecnè*
*
26 FDI

19,1 Pd

15,8 M5S

8,6 Lega

8 FI

7,6 Terzo polo

3 +Europa
*
*1,1 Noi Moderati*


----------



## Simo98 (26 Settembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Se Meloni è estrema dx io sono interista.
> Voi non avete idea di cosa sia l’estrema dx


Le definizioni dipendono molto dal periodo storico di riferimento e dal luogo, nel 2022 in Italia un partito con le idee originarie di FDI è estrema destra, poi se nelle elezioni Meloni ha fatto finta di essere più moderata è un altro conto
Ovvio che se paragonato ad altri partiti in giro per l'Europa sembri quasi di centro


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Settembre 2022)

*La 7: E' la peggior sconfitta del centrosinistra dal '48.*


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

Lupi, Brugnaro e Toti superano 1% e danno alla coalizione di destra seggi


----------



## hakaishin (26 Settembre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Mi sa che non hanno neanche la più pallida idea di cosa sia l'estrema destra.
> 
> Viene dato questo aggettivo alla meloni per puro scopo propagandistico, la meloni non c'entra nulla con l'estrema destra.


È incredibile oggi leggere/sentire ste castronerie..sanno solo dire estrema destra senza parlare di contenuti. 80 anni di benessere e magna magna hanno tolto agli italiani la capacità di vedere la realtà. La gente davvero non sa di cosa parla, la gente non sa cosa sia l’estrema destra per davvero. Ormai una parte di pensiero imposto, parla solo di estrema destra


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

si prospettano i congressi immediati di Lega e Pd


----------



## hakaishin (26 Settembre 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Le definizioni dipendono molto dal periodo storico di riferimento e dal luogo, nel 2022 in Italia un partito con le idee originarie di FDI è estrema destra, poi se nelle elezioni Meloni ha fatto finta di essere più moderata è un altro conto
> Ovvio che se paragonato ad altri partiti in giro per l'Europa sembri quasi di centro


Perché ormai si usano concetti imposti dall’alto.
Parlare di estrema destra in questo caso è abbastanza ridicolo. È l’unico modo rimasto, di una certa parte politica, di fare politica


----------



## gabri65 (26 Settembre 2022)

JDT ha scritto:


> Nessun problema, +africa tra l'altro non ha proprio nessun senso, almeno +cannabis era pertinente.
> 
> Ha preso il 24% il nuovo che avanza (Fitto, La Russa, Tremonti)
> Ha preso il 18% letta che ha fatto di tutto per perdere voti
> ...



Uh, ma che è, ce l'hai con me? A me la politica +Europa fa pena, potrò dirlo?

Tenete una leader che se combatte, lo fa per la legalizzazione delle droghe leggere. A me una che combatte per 'sta roba, come se gli itagliani non fossero già stupidi di loro, invece che occuparsi di cose concrete, fa vomitare. Detto da lei, eh, mica me lo invento.

Buon per te se ti piace, e due.


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

+Europa ha scelto i seggi ad hoc dove farsi votare e vincere anche i collegi uninominali dove sta la gente più ricca nelle zone centrali e possono dedicarsi ai loro temi fuffa
Roma, Milano, Torino
Bonino, Della Vedova, Magi


*a Livorno impresa del centro-destra che fa fuori Marcucci, ex capogruppo pd al Senato*


----------



## hakaishin (26 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La 7: E' la peggior sconfitta del centrosinistra dal '48.*


Spruzzo arcobaleni!


----------



## KILPIN_91 (26 Settembre 2022)

JDT ha scritto:


> Nessun problema, +africa tra l'altro non ha proprio nessun senso, almeno +cannabis era pertinente.
> 
> Ha preso il 24% il nuovo che avanza (Fitto, La Russa, Tremonti)
> Ha preso il 18% letta che ha fatto di tutto per perdere voti
> ...


Mi fate schiattare con le storpiature dei nomi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Settembre 2022)

*Sgarbi ancora avanti su Casini nel collegio di Bologna.*


----------



## DavidGoffin (26 Settembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma finalmente vada a farsi fottere. Idiota che non sa manco dove è messo.
> Solo ottimi risultati da queste urne oggi


Ma a me sinceramente spiace, non tanto per Salvini che comunque ha combinato una serie di cazzate una dietro l'altra nel momento in cui è iniziato il covid, perchè di colpo non ha più potuto fare propaganda su sicurezza/tasse/immigrati ma poteva solo stare zitto o scegliere se stare coi no-vax o pro-vax, senza argomenti è finito.
Mi spiace soprattutto per la Lega perchè post Bossi era quasi morta ma Salvin ha avuto il merito di trasformare un partito del nord della pianura padana a vero e proprio partito nazionale. E come spesso accade ha cominciato a sentirsela troppo calda e quando ha fatto cadere il governo ha sancito non solo la sua fine ma anche quella della Lega che probabilmente tornerà a essere Lega Nord.

Cazzullo da Mentana con un colpo al cerchio e uno alla botte, ha detto che il populismo è nato nel 1994 con Berlusconi per poi dare la stoccata al PD dicendo che la Meloni sarà la prima premier donna e non sarà del PD  Chissà Fini come sarà contento stasera, mi è sempre piaciuto.

Comunque così è stato nel 2018


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Sgarbi ancora avanti su Casini nel collegio di Bologna.*



Se diventa ufficiale, il primo che è ancora sveglio apri un thread. 
Io vado a nanna.


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

oh signore, che fai porro ???
invita la sardina jasmine cristallo in studio


----------



## hakaishin (26 Settembre 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Ma a me sinceramente spiace, non tanto per Salvini che comunque ha combinato una serie di cazzate una dietro l'altra nel momento in cui è iniziato il covid, perchè di colpo non ha più potuto fare propaganda su sicurezza/tasse/immigrati ma poteva solo stare zitto o scegliere se stare coi no-vax o pro-vax, senza argomenti è finito.
> Mi spiace soprattutto per la Lega perchè post Bossi era quasi morta ma Salvin ha avuto il merito di trasformare un partito del nord della pianura padana a vero e proprio partito nazionale. E come spesso accade ha cominciato a sentirsela troppo calda e quando ha fatto cadere il governo ha sancito non solo la sua fine ma anche quella della Lega che probabilmente tornerà a essere Lega Nord.
> 
> Cazzullo da Mentana con un colpo al cerchio e uno alla botte, ha detto che il populismo è nato nel 1994 con Berlusconi per poi dare la stoccata al PD dicendo che la Meloni sarà la prima premier donna e non sarà del PD  Chissà Fini come sarà contento stasera, mi è sempre piaciuto.
> ...


Vero quello che dici ma Salvini è solo un babbeo senza contenuti che si è rovinato da solo. E non poteva che essere così conoscendo il personaggio. E se lo merita. Ha sbagliato tutto


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Settembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> È incredibile oggi leggere/sentire ste castronerie..sanno solo dire estrema destra senza parlare di contenuti. 80 anni di benessere e magna magna hanno tolto agli italiani la capacità di vedere la realtà. La gente davvero non sa di cosa parla, la gente non sa cosa sia l’estrema destra per davvero. Ormai una parte di pensiero imposto, parla solo di estrema destra



Che poi fa ridere perché i fascisti veri di un tempo manganellerebbero di brutto il militante medio di casapound che pensa di seguire gli ideali fascisti.


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se diventa ufficiale, il primo che è ancora sveglio apri un thread.
> Io vado a nanna.


ok apro sul pc una finestra sullo spoglio del Viminale in diretta di Bologna, nel caso apro thread


----------



## Sam (26 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> oh signore, che fai porro ???
> invita la sardina jasmine cristallo in studio


con quel nome può fare giusto spettacoli su onlyfans.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Che poi fa ridere perché i fascisti veri di un tempo manganellerebbero di brutto il militante medio di casapound che si crede fascista.


Appunto.
Che poi oggi ancora parole di fascismo fa solamente ridere. Il fascismo è la mancanza di argomenti della sinistra


----------



## Simo98 (26 Settembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Perché ormai si usano concetti imposti dall’alto.
> Parlare di estrema destra in questo caso è abbastanza ridicolo. È l’unico modo rimasto, di una certa parte politica, di fare politica


Non è l'estrema destra nella definizione "classica" (per intenderci i partiti neo fascisti), ma se consideriamo lo scacchiere politico italiano come fa a non esserlo?
La Lega è destra, dunque FDI non può essere considerata allo stesso livello. Almeno io la penso così, poi se vuoi metterla in caciara con "il pericolo fassista" libero di farlo


----------



## DavidGoffin (26 Settembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Vero quello che dici ma Salvini è solo un babbeo senza contenuti che si è rovinato da solo. E non poteva che essere così conoscendo il personaggio. E se lo merita. Ha sbagliato tutto


Vero verissimo infatti mi spiace più per la Lega, perchè era la principale forza antiPD, che per Salvini, E'0 stato capace di focalizzare tutti i punti e malcontenti degli italiani come immigrazione e sicurezza, per poi perdere tutto di colpo. E senza riuscire a far nulla è questa la cosa pegiore!


----------



## JDT (26 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Uh, ma che è, ce l'hai con me? A me la politica +Europa fa pena, potrò dirlo?
> 
> Tenete una leader che se combatte, lo fa per la legalizzazione delle droghe leggere. A me una che combatte per 'sta roba, come se gli itagliani non fossero già stupidi di loro, invece che occuparsi di cose concrete, fa vomitare. Detto da lei, eh, mica me lo invento.
> 
> Buon per te se ti piace, e due.


Certo che puoi dirlo, ho scritto per l'appunto "nessun problema". A me fa sorridere che tra tutti i partiti commentabili, ti è venuto di commentare proprio quello, che tra l'altro è pure bello nascosto  .

Fine discorso btw, hai scoperto che effettivamente c'è gente che vota +europa  .


----------



## hakaishin (26 Settembre 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Non è l'estrema destra nella definizione "classica" (per intenderci i partiti neo fascisti), ma se consideriamo lo scacchiere politico italiano come fa a non esserlo?
> La Lega è destra, dunque FDI non può essere considerata allo stesso livello. Almeno io la penso così, poi se vuoi metterla in caciara con "il pericolo fassista" libero di farlo


Ma quale caciara. È semplicemente costatare la realtà. Estrema destra dove? Perché ?


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

*viene dato vinto da Costa il collegio di Napoli Fuorigrotta*

*Battuti Di Maio e Carfagna*


----------



## hakaishin (26 Settembre 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Vero verissimo infatti mi spiace più per la Lega, perchè era la principale forza antiPD, che per Salvini, E'0 stato capace di focalizzare tutti i punti e malcontenti degli italiani come immigrazione e sicurezza, per poi perdere tutto di colpo. E senza riuscire a far nulla è questa la cosa pegiore!


È il classico alto e basso della politica. Prima di lui i 5 stelle. Senza contenuti finisci così, non sanno gestire il potere e l’elettorato che prima o poi ti punisce


----------



## Sam (26 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Che poi fa ridere perché i fascisti veri di un tempo manganellerebbero di brutto il militante medio di casapound che pensa di seguire gli ideali fascisti.


Il problema è che si continua a confondere il fascismo con la destra, sebbene il fascismo non è mai stato e non è di destra.
Detto ciò, in Italia c'è un solo movimento realmente fascista, e non è CasaPound Italia o Forza Nuova. Anzi i due se ne stanno ben alla larga.
CasaPound è solo un gruppetto di idioti senza cervello che accomunano il fascismo all'anticomunismo.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (26 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *viene dato vinto da Costa il collegio di Napoli Fuorigrotta
> 
> Battuti Di Maio e Carfagna*


Chissà se i parenti di primo grado lo hanno votato


----------



## Simo98 (26 Settembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma quale caciara. È semplicemente costatare la realtà. Estrema destra dove? Perché ?


Te l'ho detto perché, rispetto alle altre forze politiche è quella più a destra, è proprio la definizione di "estremo", non quella di comune uso sul fascismo (che non sarebbe correttissimo definire destra, in ogni caso)


----------



## __king george__ (26 Settembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Il problema è che si continua a confondere il fascismo con la destra, sebbene il fascismo non è mai stato e non è di destra.
> Detto ciò,* in Italia c'è un solo movimento realmente fascista,* e non è CasaPound Italia o Forza Nuova. Anzi i due se ne stanno ben alla larga.
> CasaPound è solo un gruppetto di idioti senza cervello che accomunano il fascismo all'anticomunismo.


e quale è?


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

*Tajani:*

*"Forza Italia determinante.*

*Ho sentito il presidente Berlusconi, abbiamo due quartieri generali: uno ad Arcore e uno a Roma

Proporremo il nome di Meloni ?

Lo decideremo in un vertice con Salvini, Berlusconi e Meloni"*


----------



## Sam (26 Settembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> e quale è?


MFL-PSN


----------



## hakaishin (26 Settembre 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Te l'ho detto perché, rispetto alle altre forze politiche è quella più a destra, è proprio la definizione di "estremo", non quella di comune uso sul nazifascismo (che non sarebbe correttissimo definire destra, in ogni caso)


Il problema è che non c’è nulla di estremo in FDI.
È semplicemente la destra di oggi, molto meno estrema che nel resto d’Europa.
Non c’è proprio connessione con l’estrema destra.
Che poi cosa sarebbe l’estrema destra?


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

*primi risultati clamorosi nello spoglio*
*
in Veneto FDI doppia Lega, superata anche dal Pd
*
*in Calabria FI primo partito*


----------



## __king george__ (26 Settembre 2022)

JDT ha scritto:


> Certo che puoi dirlo, ho scritto per l'appunto "nessun problema". A me fa sorridere che tra tutti i partiti commentabili, ti è venuto di commentare proprio quello, che tra l'altro è pure bello nascosto  .
> 
> *Fine discorso btw, hai scoperto che effettivamente c'è gente che vota +europa  .*


beh effettivamente legalizzare le droghe leggere sarebbero un bel modo per mettere in seria difficoltà il mercato illegale della droga..un pò come la legalizzazione della prostituzione

ma c'è chi preferisce vedere spacciatori e ragazze schiavizzate ai bordi delle strade probabilmente (tipo la chiesa e il suo vivere nella preistoria della moralità)


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Settembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Il problema è che si continua a confondere il fascismo con la destra, sebbene il fascismo non è mai stato e non è di destra.
> Detto ciò, in Italia c'è un solo movimento realmente fascista, e non è CasaPound Italia o Forza Nuova. Anzi i due se ne stanno ben alla larga.
> CasaPound è solo un gruppetto di idioti senza cervello che accomunano il fascismo all'anticomunismo.


Va bè dai, per una volta siamo d'accordo al 100% domani nevica.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Settembre 2022)

JDT ha scritto:


> Certo che puoi dirlo, ho scritto per l'appunto "nessun problema". A me fa sorridere che tra tutti i partiti commentabili, ti è venuto di commentare proprio quello, che tra l'altro è pure bello nascosto  .
> 
> Fine discorso btw, hai scoperto che effettivamente c'è gente che vota +europa  .



Grazie mille.

Credo che sarà sì e no la seconda volta in tutta la vita qui sul forum che commento il tuo partito. Sta tranquillo che ho infamato molto di più tutti gli altri, altrimenti vuol dire che non mi segui.

BTW, e a non seguirmi faresti pure bene, probabile che ti risparmi un mucchio di fesserie.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *primi risultati clamorosi nello spoglio*
> 
> *in Veneto FDI doppia Lega, superata anche dal Pd*
> 
> *in Calabria FI primo partito*


Complimenti a Salvini, ha fatto un capolavoro


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

*Maglie:*
*
"Meloni vince ma meno del previsto

Da elettore della Lega spero che da domani non facciano pagare a Salvini tutti gli errori fatti nel governo Draghi.

Sarebbe un paradosso, perchè lui ha accettato di entrare nel governo nonostante fosse contrario.

E ora deve pagare ?
*
*Io penso che dovrebbero pagare i governativi e i governatori"*


----------



## DavidGoffin (26 Settembre 2022)

Che flop Zaia in Veneto, davvero strano che gli abbiano voltato le spalle tutti gli elettori


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

io sono d'accordo con la Maglie sinceramente.
posto che Salvini ha tanti difetti, comunque non è serio che mandino lui in trincea con le indicazioni loro e poi loro non subiscano niente

la linea Draghi è stata trombata, dal terzo polo in poi per cui i filogovernativi leghisti facciano le valigie


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

*Paragone di Italexit:*

*"Paghiamo l'astensione ed è un problema per l'Italia"*


----------



## hakaishin (26 Settembre 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Che flop Zaia in Veneto, davvero strano che gli abbiano voltato le spalle tutti gli elettori


Ma come strano? Hanno sbagliato tutto per 2 anni, cosa si aspettavano? Gli hanno GIUSTAMENTE voltato tutti le spalle. Gli è piaciuto andare dietro al duca-conte Draghi?


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

*proiezione 53% Tecnè Senato:*
*
25,8 FDI

19,1 PD

16,2 M5S

8,5 Lega

8,1 FI

7,4 Terzo Polo

3,5 Verdi SI

3 +Europa

1,7 Italexit

1 Noi Moderati
*
*0,6 Impegno civico*


----------



## Sam (26 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Paragone di Italexit:
> 
> "Paghiamo l'astensione ed è un problema per l'Italia"*


Dai Paragone, smettila.
Paghi il fatto che non hai un programma serio e hai imbarcato gente che ha cavalcato la protesta come Puzzer.
Paghi il fatto che sei il rimasuglio dei 5Stelle e hai la stessa credibilità del partito da cui provieni.
Paghi il fatto che il tuo concetto di uscita dall'Euro fa ridere persino un euroscettico come me.

Vai a casa e levati dalle palle.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> io sono d'accordo con la Maglie sinceramente.
> posto che Salvini ha tanti difetti, comunque non è serio che mandino lui in trincea con le indicazioni loro e poi loro non subiscano niente
> 
> la linea Draghi è stata trombata, dal terzo polo in poi per cui i filogovernativi leghisti facciano le valigie



Questa è la realtà, va silurato Giorgetti seduta stante. E tutti i draghiani leghisti.
Poi vedremo cosa decideranno al Congresso. Per me Salvini resta e tornerà a fare il cacciatore di ONG e pusher.


----------



## JDT (26 Settembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> beh effettivamente legalizzare le droghe leggere sarebbero un bel modo per mettere in seria difficoltà il mercato illegale della droga..un pò come la legalizzazione della prostituzione
> 
> ma c'è chi preferisce vedere spacciatori e ragazze schiavizzate ai bordi delle strade probabilmente (tipo la chiesa e il suo vivere nella preistoria della moralità)


Onestamente, non credo sia fattibile in Italia, non per questa generazione almeno. Tra le altre cose, non è per me prioritario, io ho votato +Europa per la volontà di riformulare l'UE e non mantenere questo stato ambiguo che danneggia tutti. Sono convinto (io, non devo convincere altri) che se nel 2018 o anche nel 2019 avesse vinto, avremmo risolto la questione Ucraina diversamente e non ricattati da tutto e tutti.

Un altro punto è la politica di assunzione per u35 con sgravi fiscali e detax: questo punto è praticamente identico a quanto proposto da Fdi, ingenuamente mi aspetto che su questo non facciano opposizione, ma so già come andrà.. in quel caso, ciao ciao +Europa  .


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

il giuovane Silvio ce la fa, lifting e asfalto alla vespa in testa per fotoshop
Monza lo porta in trionfo

chissà se rimane a Bruxelles all'europarlamento o va a Roma ora





>


----------



## Sam (26 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> il giuovane Silvio ce la fa, lifting e asfalto alla vespa in testa per fotoshop
> Monza lo porta in trionfo
> 
> chissà se rimane a Bruxelles o va a Roma ora


Voglio una Forza Italia giuovane e italiana.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> il giuovane Silvio ce la fa, lifting e asfalto alla vespa in testa per fotoshop
> Monza lo porta in trionfo
> 
> chissà se rimane a Bruxelles all'europarlamento o va a Roma ora



E ora Presidente del Senato o Presidente della RPC...


----------



## gabri65 (26 Settembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> beh effettivamente legalizzare le droghe leggere sarebbero un bel modo per mettere in seria difficoltà il mercato illegale della droga..un pò come la legalizzazione della prostituzione
> 
> ma c'è chi preferisce vedere spacciatori e ragazze schiavizzate ai bordi delle strade probabilmente (tipo la chiesa e il suo vivere nella preistoria della moralità)



Ma cosa c'entra la legalizzazione delle droghe leggere con la legalizzazione della prostituzione.

Io sono contrario alla legalizzazione delle droghe leggere, ma sono favorevole a quella della prostituzione.

Non salvi le droghe dalle strade, le ragazze sì.

Lavoro regolarizzato e ben inquadrato fiscalmente. E in più ci sarebbero bordelli dove potersi rilassare in santa pace. Una situazione win-win.


----------



## Sam (26 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E ora Presidente del Senato o *Presidente della RPC*...


Della Repubblica Popolare Cinese? Fa un partito con Yonghong Li?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E ora Presidente del Senato o Presidente della RPC...



Non avevo pensato alla presidenza del Senato onestamente. Per la destra sarebbe meglio piazzarlo li che presidente della repubblica...


----------



## hakaishin (26 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Questa è la realtà, va silurato Giorgetti seduta stante. E tutti i draghiani leghisti.
> Poi vedremo cosa decideranno al Congresso. Per me Salvini resta e tornerà a fare il cacciatore di ONG e pusher.


Bella roba…


----------



## JDT (26 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Grazie mille.
> 
> Credo che sarà sì e no la seconda volta in tutta la vita qui sul forum che commento il tuo partito. Sta tranquillo che ho infamato molto di più tutti gli altri, altrimenti vuol dire che non mi segui.
> 
> BTW, e a non seguirmi faresti pure bene, probabile che ti risparmi un mucchio di fesserie.


Ma no, nessun problema, seguo e leggo tutti quando posso, che razza di drogato pacifista sarei altrimenti ? 

In b4 (  ), è stato un commento di impulso, mi avevi spiazzato, non mi aspettavo un commento sul "mio" partitino. Da parte mia, nessuna cattiveria.


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E ora Presidente del Senato o Presidente della RPC...


Silvio che toglie l'audio ai grillini quando parlano come la boldrini


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

dannati trinariciuti bolognesi sardinari, allunga Casini su Sgarbi

40 a 32%

votano chiunque candidano nel pd senza dignità, seconda volta Casini


----------



## DavidGoffin (26 Settembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma come strano? Hanno sbagliato tutto per 2 anni, cosa si aspettavano? Gli hanno GIUSTAMENTE voltato tutti le spalle. Gli è piaciuto andare dietro al duca-conte Draghi?


Hanno chi? Zaia dal 2020 in poi con la gestione covid ha avuto un surplus di gradimento incredibile, gente che fino ad allora manco sapeva chi era, lo venerava. Ha sbagliato tutto la Lega non lui, si sono fatti trombare i voti dalla Meloni.


----------



## Nomaduk (26 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Questa è la realtà, va silurato Giorgetti seduta stante. E tutti i draghiani leghisti.
> Poi vedremo cosa decideranno al Congresso. Per me Salvini resta e tornerà a fare il cacciatore di ONG e pusher.




Si come no. Giorgietti e il vero capo ombra di quel partito la. Bossi una volta disse che era pure massone e forse forse non aveva tutti i torti.


----------



## __king george__ (26 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma cosa c'entra la legalizzazione delle droghe leggere con la legalizzazione della prostituzione.
> 
> Io sono contrario alla legalizzazione delle droghe leggere, ma sono favorevole a quella della prostituzione.
> 
> ...


tronchi il mercato alla criminalità visto che è la maggior fonte di guadagno ancora oggi (e le droghe leggere ne sono una grossa parte)

i soldi invece che la mafia li fa lo stato che poi può reinvestirli in altre cose 

come guadagna dall'alcol e dal gioco d'azzardo guadagnerebbe un sacco anche dalla droga

aumenti i posti di lavoro combatti la criminalità e guadagni


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Settembre 2022)

LGBT in trend su twitter 

Cortocircuito totale sempre più in ascesa che raggiungerà il picco alla proclamazione da parte di Mattarella della prima donna presidente


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

*Sgarbi disilluso molla in collagamento:*

*"Mi rassegno e il parlamento avrà ancora Casini*

*E' il risultato più alto che può fare un DC con la sinistra"


Capezzone:

"Non capisco il centro-destra che ha mandato Sgarbi all'uninominale di Bologna.

Molti conservatori e pochi liberali come Sgarbi, un saluto all'amico Vittorio"*


----------



## hakaishin (26 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Non avevo pensato alla presidenza del Senato onestamente. Per la destra sarebbe meglio piazzarlo li che presidente della repubblica...


Non può dare il pdr dai…


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

attenzione c'è l'analisi della sardina jasmine, carta e penna

*Porro 

"Quale parte è lei ?"


Cristallo

"Io sono di sinistra.

Quella mancata alleanza scellerata di Letta, bisognava puntare sul campo largo con il M5S"*


----------



## Nomaduk (26 Settembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> tronchi il mercato alla criminalità visto che è la maggior fonte di guadagno ancora oggi (e le droghe leggere ne sono una grossa parte)
> 
> i soldi invece che la mafia li fa lo stato che poi può reinvestirli in altre cose
> 
> ...



Esatto ma non solo. Non fai perdere più tempo alle forze dell'ordine sulle droghe leggere dedicandosi totalmente alle droghe pesanti e criminalità generale più importante. Io voglio che chiamo il 112 e vengono subito a casa mia se ho bisogno piuttosto che perdano tempo a fermare un ragazzo con 10 grammi di droga leggera.


----------



## Milo (26 Settembre 2022)

La lega non parla per ora


----------



## hakaishin (26 Settembre 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Hanno chi? Zaia dal 2020 in poi con la gestione covid ha avuto un surplus di gradimento incredibile, gente che fino ad allora manco sapeva chi era, lo venerava. Ha sbagliato tutto la Lega non lui, si sono fatti trombare i voti dalla Meloni.


Hanno scelto draghi. Questa è la loro fine ed è giusto così


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

*Senato per regioni:*

*Nettamente avanti centro-destra ovunque, avanti di meno punti in due regioni rosse (+4,5% in Emilia-Romagna, +6% in Toscana)*

in Puglia doppia il centro-sinistra, altro che Vietnam di Emiliano...


----------



## JDT (26 Settembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> tronchi il mercato alla criminalità visto che è la maggior fonte di guadagno ancora oggi (e le droghe leggere ne sono una grossa parte)
> 
> i soldi invece che la mafia li fa lo stato che poi può reinvestirli in altre cose
> 
> ...


Le droghe leggere sono una minima parte degli introiti, a meno che consideri l'eroina una droga leggera  .

Più che altro, crei forte disincentivazione all'utilizzo non essendo più prodotto proibito, e toglieresti qualche ragazzetto dalle iniziazione sul resto delle droghe, avendo un circuito "chiuso". Il capo dell'antiquariato fece un'analisi approfondita con pro e contro a riguardo, quando Mantero coi 5s provarono a legalizzare la cannabis con basso thc.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Settembre 2022)

JDT ha scritto:


> Ma no, nessun problema, seguo e leggo tutti quando posso, che razza di drogato pacifista sarei altrimenti ?
> 
> In b4 (  ), è stato un commento di impulso, mi avevi spiazzato, non mi aspettavo un commento sul "mio" partitino. Da parte mia, nessuna cattiveria.



Tranquillo, non sono un tipo con il quale formalizzarsi, e spero nemmeno tu. Posso litigare e subito dopo trovarmi d'accordo su un altro argomento. 



__king george__ ha scritto:


> tronchi il mercato alla criminalità visto che è la maggior fonte di guadagno ancora oggi (e le droghe leggere ne sono una grossa parte)
> 
> i soldi invece che la mafia li fa lo stato che poi può reinvestirli in altre cose
> 
> ...



Sono d'accordo che il mercato della criminalità vada stroncato, ovviamente.

Però la legalizzazione non mi sembra una buona strada. Faccio parte di quella ideologia che vede la legalizzazione come un incentivo. Detto da fumatore, la vendita libera non la vedo bene, se ci fosse stato il divieto forse non avrei mai iniziato.

Poi se qualcuno vuole farsi una canna in privato e in ambiente controllato con amici responsabili, è libero di farsela.

Lo so che c'entra di mezzo anche l'alcol, è un luogo comune. Ma secondo me le droghe leggere sono troppo pericolose, sono più a rischio di dipendenza e aprono la strada verso qualcosa di più pesante e dannoso per la persona.

Per la prostituzione invece non c'è nessuna controindicazione, è un vantaggio su tutta la linea, ma purtroppo, paradossalmente, sarà forse ancora più difficilmente ottenibile proprio a causa della presenza della chiesa.


----------



## Sam (26 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Sgarbi disilluso molla in collagamento:*
> 
> *"Mi rassegno e il parlamento avrà ancora Casini*
> 
> ...


Certo che a Bologna stanno proprio messi male se l'uomo di Sinistra da votare è CASINI...


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

*nei collegi uninominali in Campania dominio dei grillini


@fabri47 * aveva ragione


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

*sardina Cristallo*
*
"Il M5S è l'unico partito meridionalista
*
*Senza il reddito di cittadinanza ci sarebbe stata la guerra civile"*


----------



## DavidGoffin (26 Settembre 2022)

I 5s ancora al 16% non si possono vedere. Senza la carota del rdc spero spariscano dalla faccia della Terra piano piano

Salvini dicono che non si presenterà fino domani

Godo parecchio che la prima donna presidente del Consiglio comunque non sia di sinistra che millantavano diritti discriminazione femminismo ecc

Ci si divertirà in Rai ora, a qualcuno gli pruderà il culo. A Fazio non piace questo elemento


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

*A Sesto San Giovanni Isabella Rauti, figlia del fondatore del MSI, batte l'ebreo pd Fiano*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Settembre 2022)

Sono ancora sveglio. 

Labate ha detto che il PD sta perdendo tutti i collegi rossi blindati di Emilia e Toscana


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

Lotito c'è
i tifosi del Campobasso lo portano al Senato, ora gli tocca comprare la squadra non iscritta in lega pro come promesso



>


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

Cottarelli perde nella sua Cremona contro Santanchè

il finto neutrale uomo dei conti ha mostrato il suo volto



>


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Cottarelli perde nella sua Cremona contro Santanchè



Con i collegi si sta configurando una debacle clamorosa per il PD!


----------



## Nomaduk (26 Settembre 2022)

CDX ha maggioranza per togliere rdc. Per voi lo toglie? Per me no...


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

*a Firenze 4 vince la sorella di Cucchi candidata con i Verdi e Sinistra italiana*


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

parla Meloni adesso


----------



## gabri65 (26 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *A Sesto San Giovanni Isabella Rauti, figlia del fondatore del MSI, batte l'ebreo pd Fiano*



Godo.


----------



## smallball (26 Settembre 2022)

Parole molto sobrie di Giorgia Meloni


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

pazzesco M5S in molti collegi a sud, se non è primo è secondo

in Campania sembra primo partito regionale


----------



## DavidGoffin (26 Settembre 2022)

Berlusconi non ha mai mai mai osato fare una battutina in pubblico sulla Meloni, e ora dovrà pure stare dietro di lei. Che affronto


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

*Scrutinio Senato: 42.5% (sezioni: 25656 su 60.399) *
*
- FdI: 26.3% 

- Lega: 8.8% 

- FI: 7.8% 

- NM: 0.9% 

CDX: 43.8% 


- PD: 20.1% 

- AVS: 3.8% 

- +Eu: 3% 

- IC: 0.5%

CSX: 27.4% 


- M5S: 14.9% 

- Az/IV: 7.7% 
*
*- Italexit: 1.9%*


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> CDX ha maggioranza per togliere rdc. Per voi lo toglie? Per me no...



Mio padre aspetta pensione a mille euro e abolizione reddito di cittadinanza. Per me resterà deluso.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> CDX ha maggioranza per togliere rdc. Per voi lo toglie? Per me no...


No, ci sarebbe una rivoluzione al sud, non lo toglierà mai nessun governo politico. Il RdC verrà tolto dal prossimo governo tecnico, ci scommetto la testa.


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

*attenzione Mennuni di destra supera Bonino nel collegio uninominale*


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> pazzesco M5S in molti collegi a sud, se non è primo è secondo
> 
> in Campania sembra primo partito regionale



I 5 stelle alla prossima tornata elettorale torneranno sopra il 20 potendo fare opposizione.


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

*Sansonetti:*
*
"Da oppositore di Berlusconi ed elettore di sinistra, sono contento del ritorno al Senato di Berlusconi
*
*Cacciato da una legge sbagliata"*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *attenzione Mennuni di destra supera Bonino nel collegio uninominale*



Italia quasi tutta blu per i collegi, PD scomparso.


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

*parla Conte:*

*"Siamo la terza forza politica, siamo partiti quando ci davano a una cifra.

Andremo all'opposizione.*

*Quando hai progetti e parli con il cuore i cittadini ti premiano

Il centro-destra non è maggioranza nel paese, è frutto di questa legge che va cambiata per avere maggiore rappresentatività.

Il M5S potrebbe essere il primo partito al Sud, è un dato politico.

La lotta alle discriminazioni sarà la nostra stella polare

Andati bene anche a nord in doppia cifra

Non permetteremo a nessuno di smantellare le misure per i poveri"*


----------



## DavidGoffin (26 Settembre 2022)

Conte parla di progetti e di sud e poi bocciano qualsiasi cosa per progredire, qualsiasi grande progetto


----------



## hakaishin (26 Settembre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> No, ci sarebbe una rivoluzione al sud, non lo toglierà mai nessun governo politico. Il RdC verrà tolto dal prossimo governo tecnico, ci scommetto la testa.


Va tolto però, è una cosa abominevole


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

impressionante vedere lo spoglio dei collegi in Campania
se va male M5S è primo con il 40%

adesso guardo le altre regioni a Sud


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

*impresa di Rita Dalla Chiesa, battuto il vice di De Caro nella città metropolitana di Bari*


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Settembre 2022)

Appena letto su twitter che la Meloni è misogina 

Le nazifemministe sono il meglio del meglio. Le donne sono le migliori, con loro al governo non ci sarebbero guerre e bla bla bla.

Ora che c'è il primo presidente donna in Italia, è misogina pure lei. 

I corti circuiti mentali di certa gente sono incredibili. Ci vorrebbe la rieducazione stile arancia meccanica


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

stanno alcuni collegi surreali, si viene eletti su poche decine o al massimo centinaia di voti totali
sembrano le parlamentarie grilline

me li sto passando tutti
in Sicilia M5S viene tenuto dietro per via delle regionali forse


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

sto vedendo Emialia e Toscana, il pd sta prendendo batoste pure qua in molti collegi

dai non si può andare a letto, voglio vederli tutti


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

finito Porro, mi sposto su mitraglietta Mentana fino a colazione

sfida al Senato appassionante


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

sembra un cartonato fake aggiunto dopo con photoshop 



>


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

*Ezio Mauro in lutto firma l'editoriale:

"La nuova stagione populista

La Costituzione verrà cambiata attraverso il cavallo di Tr.oia del presidenzialismo, strumento perfetto per la predicazione populista che vuole l'identificazione tra il leader e il popolo"*


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

*la gayfriendly con il malloppo nella cuccia del cane Monica Cirinnà battuta da Ester Mieli di destra nel collegio di Fiumicino*


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

*Mennuni vince nel collegio di Bonino e Calenda*

*Della Vedova batte Tremonti a Milano centro*


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

il M5S potrebbe avere più collegi al Senato del pd

alle 4.20 Mentana sta facendo un bel discorso contro il pd, quando il 99% non segue

"Ormai quarto partito dei lavoratori, non si risolve niente con un congresso.

Letta dice che dobbiamo tornare nelle periferie, ma nessuno l'ha mai estromesso se non le sue misure

E' diventato partito dei grandi centri storici con i professionisti che vedono i problemi sociali da capotavola"


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

*Calenda è candidato a Roma all'uninominale più 5 candidature al proporzionale
potrebbe farcela solo in una di queste in Emilia-Romagna*


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

*a Salerno il centro-destra batte il braccio destro di De Luca*


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

+Europa continua a ballare tra 2,9 e 3,0%
da vedere se supera la soglia


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> +Europa continua a ballare tra 2,9 e 3,0%
> da vedere se supera la soglia


Mamma quanto godo se restano fuori.


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

*Al Senato ci sono ancora cinque collegi in bilico:*

*Emilia Romagna - U02: centro-sinistra avanti su centro-destra

Campania - U01: M5S avanti su centro-destra*

*Puglia - U01: centro-destra avanti su M5S

Calabria - U01: centro-destra avanti su M5S*

*Sicilia - U06: lista civica De Luca avanti su centro-destra*


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

*Soddisfazione per la Lega con la vittoria a sorpresa in Valle d'Aosta con poche centinaia di scarto sul solito partito autonomista valdostano

Nicoletta Spelgatti è il primo senatore donna nella storia della Valle d'Aosta*


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

*Collegi incerti alla Camera*

*Liguria U03 

Piemonte 1 - U01*

*Lombardia 1 - U07 

Lombardia 1 - U08*

*Emilia Romagna - U07*

*Emilia Romagna - U04 

Emilia Romagna - U05*

*Emilia Romagna - U08*

*Toscana - U05 

Lazio 1 - U04

Campania 2 - U02 

Campania 1 - U06*

*Campania 1 - U07 

Calabria - U01 

Calabria - U02*

*Sicilia 2 - U06 

Sicilia 1 - U04 *

*Sicilia 1 - U05*


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

*a Modena battuto il sindacalista africano amico di Saviano*



>


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

*Noi Moderati si allontana da 1% togliendolo dalla maggioranza di centro-destra
0,9 ora

+Europa a 2,96*


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

*Tabacci unico di Impegno Civico, a cui ha prestato il simbolo, a passare
avanti a Milano con buon margine*


chi diamine vota questa vecchia cariatide democristiana


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Noi Moderati si allontana da 1% togliendolo dalla maggioranza di centro-destra
> 0,9 ora
> 
> +Europa a 2,96*


Cambia qualcosa ai fini di seggi per la maggioranza il fatto che ci siano i moderati?


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Cambia qualcosa ai fini di seggi per la maggioranza il fatto che ci siano i moderati?


potrebbero togliere dei seggi al proporzionale, forse uno al Senato e due alla Camera

due volte governatore e prende 2% con la sua lista in Liguria

magari è la volta buona che questo pallone gonfiato smetta di parlare solo di covid e vaccini



>


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

@gabri65

mentre dormi la Toscana perde il colore rosso

al Senato per vincerne uno al pd hanno dovuto appoggiare la candidatura di Fratoianni su Ilaria Cucchi
alla Camera stanno perdendo la gran parte


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

*animalista di destra Bianconfiore scippa un seggio al Senato a Rovereto per 217 voti

il centro-sinistra per disperazione appoggiava ex di centro-destra poi divenuta renziana*


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

>


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

*Letta nipote e Salvini hanno convocato per le 11 una conferenza*


----------



## Pamparulez2 (26 Settembre 2022)

Sempre più chiaro che esistono 2 Italie, una che produce e che mantiene la seconda, che vive e VUOLE vivere di sussidi.


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

interessante questo confronto

significa che i due bomba sono percepiti sempre come sinistra, anche se giocano a poliziotto buono e cattivo con il pd


>


----------



## claudiop77 (26 Settembre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Molto bene il fatto che al 99% ci sarà un governo saldo e senza compromessi estremi. Questo è fondamentale, i governicchi hanno stancato.
> 
> Spero il CDX e specialmente la Meloni possano fare bene anche se non sarà facile.


Come voti sì.
Però i partiti di destra non sembrano allineati su tante cose.


----------



## Mika (26 Settembre 2022)

Mi sono svegliato ora, alla fine abbiamo un Governo che può governare per numero di seggi senza patemi da "senatore/deputato pescato da casa con l'influenza altrimenti si cade?"


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Mi sono svegliato ora, alla fine abbiamo un Governo che può governare per numero di seggi senza patemi da "senatore/deputato pescato da casa con l'influenza altrimenti si cade?"


Occhio al Senato. Una ventina di seggi di vantaggio sono un'impalcatura pericolante, con Forza Italia centrista e la Lega bastonata. La Meloni faticherà, secondo me.


----------



## Mika (26 Settembre 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Occhio al Senato. Una ventina di seggi di vantaggio sono un'impalcatura pericolante, con Forza Italia centrista e la Lega bastonata. La Meloni faticherà, secondo me.


E che cavolo... un altro governo tecnico per Pasqua


----------



## pazzomania (26 Settembre 2022)

Atletico Maniero ha scritto:


> Con un risultato del genere io non so come farà Salvini a presentarsi davanti alle telecamere, e soprattutto davanti ai compagni di partito...


Ha già ringraziato gli elettori per la vittoria


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Settembre 2022)

Apprendo or ora che quel demone della Bonino è rimasta fuori dal Parlamento. Giubilo e godo!


----------



## pazzomania (26 Settembre 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vittoria netta della Meloni, grande sconfitto Salvini e flop del PD..
> M5S che puntando sul voto di scambio ha raccolto molto.. Assurdo che Silvio becchi ancora quasi il 9%..
> 
> Godo per la figura penosa di Di Maio
> ...


3 milioni di persone che hanno votato ancora Berlusconi...pazzesco

Certi personaggi lo voterebbero pure se si liquefacesse in diretta TV


----------



## pazzomania (26 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> @gabri65
> 
> mentre dormi la Toscana perde il colore rosso
> 
> ...


Bravo Andris, se reggi fino alle 21 stasera batti mitraglietta Mentana 
Sei più puntuale di certi giornalisti

Ma che fai nella vita per permetterti una notte insonne ?


----------



## __king george__ (26 Settembre 2022)

e ora tocca comandare..finora è stata sempre all'opposizione ora vediamo come si comporterà

le chiacchere e i chiaccheroni ora stanno a zero

intanto voglio vedere che farà sul rdc..hanno detto che lo levavano ora si vede


----------



## Buciadignho (26 Settembre 2022)

L'unica che resta, zero aspettative e pensiero totalmente opposto al suo, era comunque giusto provarli tutti per rendersi conto che i problemi dell'Italia sono di altra natura..

Il finale sembra già scritto, ma quando (non se) la Meloni fallirà cosa si farà? Chi si voterà questa volta? Paragone? Questo risparmiatemelo per favore


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2022)

Partendo dal fatto che sono tutti uguali e che rispondono tutti (allo stesso modo) ai mostri kippahti (quelli del premio Belzebù a Tano Cariddi), finalmente sto popolo di ritardati ha capito che PD e compagnacci rappresentano il malaffare e il tafazzismo assoluto. 

Adesso, al posto di Sottiletta chi ci mettono? La pazza invasata lesbokippahta?


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Partendo dal fatto che sono tutti uguali e che rispondono tutti (allo stesso modo) ai mostri kippahti (quelli del premio Belzebù a Tano Cariddi), finalmente sto popolo di ritardati ha capito che PD e compagnacci rappresentano il malaffare e il tafazzismo assoluto.
> 
> Adesso, al posto di Sottiletta chi ci mettono? La pazza invasata lesbokippahta?


Non per smontarti, @admin , ma la somma aritmetica di PD+Calenda+M5S avrebbe vinto le elezioni col proporzionale: se non fosse stato per l'uninominale era già pronto un governo Letta.
Al posto di Letta ci va Bonaccini.


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Non per smontarti, @admin , ma la somma aritmetica di PD+Calenda+M5S avrebbe vinto le elezioni col proporzionale: se non fosse stato per l'uninominale era già pronto un governo Letta.
> Al posto di Letta ci va Bonaccini.



Calenda (il sosia del bomba) e il M5S non si che roba(ccia) siano in realtà. Sono tutto e niente. Gente(accia) che passa da un estremo all'altro dalla mattina alla sera.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Partendo dal fatto che sono tutti uguali e che rispondono tutti (allo stesso modo) ai mostri kippahti (quelli del premio Belzebù a Tano Cariddi), finalmente sto popolo di ritardati ha capito che PD e compagnacci rappresentano il malaffare e il tafazzismo assoluto.
> 
> Adesso, al posto di Sottiletta chi ci mettono? La pazza invasata lesbokippahta?


Se mettono la fluida come Segretario PD, al prossimo giro prendono il 10%... sbaglierò

Ma non vedo gli italiani cosi invasati da questo punto di vista


----------



## Raryof (26 Settembre 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Apprendo or ora che quel demone della Bonino è rimasta fuori dal Parlamento. Giubilo e godo!


Una busta di piscio in meno.
Quella che anni fa usava l'Italia come latrina vera prendendo dentro qualsiasi nava straniera con clandestini a bordo e andando contro la costituzione.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Settembre 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> L'unica che resta, zero aspettative e pensiero totalmente opposto al suo, era comunque giusto provarli tutti per rendersi conto che i problemi dell'Italia sono di altra natura..
> 
> Il finale sembra già scritto, ma quando (non se) la Meloni fallirà cosa si farà? Chi si voterà questa volta? Paragone? Questo risparmiatemelo per favore


Se mettono Bonaccini al prossimo giro toccherà di nuovo al CSX

Se mettono la schizzata progressista ancora al CDX

Però vediamo, se terminasse la guerra in Ucraina la Meloni ne potrà uscire benissimo.


----------



## sunburn (26 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> 3 milioni di persone che hanno votato ancora Berlusconi...pazzesco
> 
> Certi personaggi lo voterebbero pure se si liquefacesse in diretta TV


Considera che un milione di voti gli vengono solo dai posti di lavoro che ha creato… 

Scherzi a parte, mi aspettavo un cdx tra il 40 e il 45% non oltre. Mi aspettavo però dei rapporti di forza più bilanciati tra fratelli d’Italia e Lega.
Incredibile il fatto che, gira e rigira, il pd salga sempre sul podio. A conti fatti, col 19% e affluenza al 64%, ha preso solo centomila voti in meno rispetto a quattro anni fa. Che, considerando l’affluenza più bassa, vuol dire che non ha perso praticamente nulla. Mistero della fede.


----------



## Buciadignho (26 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se mettono Bonaccini al prossimo giro toccherà di nuovo al CSX
> 
> Se mettono la schizzata progressista ancora al CDX
> 
> Però vediamo, se terminasse la guerra in Ucraina la Meloni ne potrà uscire benissimo.


Non ne usciremo mai. Almeno più passa il tempo e più divento pessimista, questo continuo cambio di casacca degli elettori è sintomatico. 

Mannaggia mannaggia direbbe un caro amico televisivo.


----------



## Sam (26 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se mettono la fluida come Segretario PD, al prossimo giro prendono il 10%... sbaglierò
> 
> Ma non vedo gli italiani cosi invasati da questo punto di vista


Se mi dici così vado a votare alle primarie per eleggerla.
Chi si farebbe scappare un’occasione del genere…


----------



## pazzomania (26 Settembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Considera che un milione di voti gli vengono solo dai posti di lavoro che ha creato…
> 
> Scherzi a parte, mi aspettavo un cdx tra il 40 e il 45% non oltre. Mi aspettavo però dei rapporti di forza più bilanciati tra fratelli d’Italia e Lega.
> Incredibile il fatto che, gira e rigira, il pd salga sempre sul podio. A conti fatti, col 19% e affluenza al 64%, ha preso solo centomila voti in meno rispetto a quattro anni fa. Che, considerando l’affluenza più bassa, vuol dire che non ha perso praticamente nulla. Mistero della fede.


A me invece che ci sia un 20 % di italiani che abbocca alle supercazzole di Salvini e Berlusconi, crea ancora un leggero urto.

Ma bene cosi dai, Forza Italia penso sarà l' ultima elezione a cui parteciperà.

Bene che il PD sia la seconda forza, per me è giusto cosi.

Un' opposizione """"forte"""" serve sempre, a mio avviso.

Bene la Meloni eh, ma è uscita dall' isterismo giusto da qualche mese, non era nemmeno lei una da andare a votare bendati, non c'è da stupirsi quindi troppo che il PD abbia ancora la sua buona percentuale di voti.

Poi sai, molta gente vota per tifo e basta, non ascolta nemmeno cosa dicono quelli che vanno a votare.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (26 Settembre 2022)

Forza Giorgia!

Prima legge: cancellazione TOTALE del reddito di fannullanza!


----------



## Mika (26 Settembre 2022)

Quando si sapranno i numero dei seggi definitivi?


----------



## JDT (26 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se mettono Bonaccini al prossimo giro toccherà di nuovo al CSX
> 
> Se mettono la schizzata progressista ancora al CDX
> 
> Però vediamo, se terminasse la guerra in Ucraina la Meloni ne potrà uscire benissimo.


Non ci contare sulla fine, se i russi preparano 300k ipotetici di soldati forzati non è per avere la pace, anche perchè non c'è uno stato che sia uno che la voglia.

A mio avviso, il pd a questo giro non cambierà solo il segretario, ma buona parte dei vertici deve defilato (ufficialmente, poi le zozzerie se le tengono sottobanco..  )


----------



## pazzomania (26 Settembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Se mi dici così vado a votare alle primarie per eleggerla.
> Chi si farebbe scappare un’occasione del genere…



La strategia è buona


----------



## pazzomania (26 Settembre 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Non ne usciremo mai. Almeno più passa il tempo e più divento pessimista, questo continuo cambio di casacca degli elettori è sintomatico.
> 
> Mannaggia mannaggia direbbe un caro amico televisivo.


Io son il primo che cambia casacca di continuo... quindi non faccio testo 

Magari sbaglio, ma non credo che votare "sempre a destra" o "sempre a sinistra" a prescindere da chi sono o dicono o fanno, sia la scelta giusta.

Per quel che serve, probabilmente a poco, decido chi votare in base al mio ( teorico) giudizio della persona che ho davanti.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Settembre 2022)

Aspetterò la lista dei ministri per dare un primo giudizio. Non mi fido di nessuno. 

Una cosa è certa, il flop di Di Maio e Salvini dimostrano che il popolo non perdona e condanna i traditori. Godo!


----------



## Mika (26 Settembre 2022)

Credevo che Calenda avrebbe preso il 15% circa, perché si sa, quando esce un partito nuovo a pochi mesi dalle elezioni generalmente l'italiano non schiarato (ovvero quelli che non hanno un partito modello fede calcistica) lo votano. Ma questo giro non è avvenuto. Probabilmente vedevano il partito come Centro-Sinistra.

Vediamo cosa riesce a fare il Governo di CDX, con FdI a capo della coalizione. Non mi aspetto nulla di che, ma spero che non si vada a fondo. RdC via subito che costa alle Casse dello Stato un botto e sono spese sociali che non ci possiamo permettere ora.


----------



## Buciadignho (26 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io non il primo che cambia casacca di continuo... quindi non faccio testo
> 
> Magari sbaglio, ma non credo che votare "sempre a destra" o "sempre a sinistra" a prescindere da chi sono o dicono o fanno, sia la scelta giusta.


No no, per carità. Si vota sul programma (idealmente), non sul colore politico. Mi riferivo al fatto di aver (adesso) letteralmente provato tutti i candidati possibili. Di ogni segno politico, anche chi si ritiene (o riteneva) né di destra, né di sinistra. Questo è alquanto grave per me, significa che se ogni candidato precedente ha fallito.

Mi consola il fatto di fare parte del più grande e glorioso partito Italiano


----------



## fabri47 (26 Settembre 2022)

Elezioni che sanciscono, tra bassa affluenza e pochi votanti che hanno premiato l'opposizione (e chi ha fatto cadere l'esecutivo uscente) e condannato gli appecorati al banchiere, la bocciatura netta al governo dei peggiori. Pure i giornalai lecca lecca ieri notte, come la Chirico si sono accorti (buongiorno!) che il glande Draghi non era poi così amato.


----------



## Ambrole (26 Settembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Considera che un milione di voti gli vengono solo dai posti di lavoro che ha creato…
> 
> Scherzi a parte, mi aspettavo un cdx tra il 40 e il 45% non oltre. Mi aspettavo però dei rapporti di forza più bilanciati tra fratelli d’Italia e Lega.
> Incredibile il fatto che, gira e rigira, il pd salga sempre sul podio. A conti fatti, col 19% e affluenza al 64%, ha preso solo centomila voti in meno rispetto a quattro anni fa. Che, considerando l’affluenza più bassa, vuol dire che non ha perso praticamente nulla. Mistero della fede.


Esatto, incredibile che PD nn abbia perso nulla, che deve fare di più per non prendere voti????
Pensavo che in molti degli elettori PD non sarebbero andati a votare o avrebbero virato su 5 stelle


----------



## evideon (26 Settembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Considera che un milione di voti gli vengono solo dai posti di lavoro che ha creato…
> 
> Scherzi a parte, mi aspettavo un cdx tra il 40 e il 45% non oltre. Mi aspettavo però dei rapporti di forza più bilanciati tra fratelli d’Italia e Lega.
> Incredibile il fatto che, gira e rigira, il pd salga sempre sul podio. A conti fatti, col 19% e affluenza al 64%, ha preso solo centomila voti in meno rispetto a quattro anni fa. Che, considerando l’affluenza più bassa, vuol dire che non ha perso praticamente nulla. *Mistero della fede.*


Questi non sono misteri della fede, si chiamano BROGLI ed in questa pratica la sinistra è maestra da sempre...!


----------



## Raryof (26 Settembre 2022)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Forza Giorgia!
> 
> Prima legge: cancellazione TOTALE del reddito di fannullanza!


Non solo, per consentire l'interesse nazionale come base primaria del proprio operato dovrà modificare quegli articoli che mettono l'interesse comunitario allo stesso livello (anzi al di sopra) dell'interesse nazionale, da lì non si scappa e ora l'aspetto al varco.
Come dice qualcuno, se la guerra finisce fa il botto, ma è ora che cominci ad andare a dire qualche no al patronato anche perché sì, ha fatto una campagna elettorale conservatrice per non destabilizzare troppo i mercati o aizzarsi ancora di più chi poi ha cercato sbadatamente di interferire (feccia Ue) ma ora che è al potere dovrà fare ciò che realmente ha in testa, senza farsi influenzare da nessuno, ingerenze esterne o che altro, creare rapporti con le destre europee che ora avranno la spinta per cambiare e insediarsi in altri paesi critici, Francia e in misura minore Spagna, una volta che la sinistra sarà sparita non ci sarà più nessun appoggio ma per far sì che si possa arrivare a questo anche la Francia dovrà passare a destra, il sistema di mantenimento del nulla europeo, attravero i banchieri commissariati e prezzolati, non è mai stato così in pericolo.


----------



## Raryof (26 Settembre 2022)

+Europa SOTTO il 3%!!!
BOOM, tanta roba.


----------



## Mika (26 Settembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Non solo, per consentire l'interesse nazionale come base primaria del proprio operato dovrà modificare quegli articoli che mettono l'interesse comunitario allo stesso livello (anzi al di sopra) dell'interesse nazionale, da lì non si scappa e ora l'aspetto al varco.
> Come dice qualcuno, se la guerra finisce fa il botto, ma è ora che cominci ad andare a dire qualche no al patronato anche perché sì, ha fatto una campagna elettorale conservatrice per non destabilizzare troppo i mercati o aizzarsi ancora di più chi poi ha cercato sbadatamente di interferire (feccia Ue) ma ora che è al potere dovrà fare ciò che realmente ha in testa, senza farsi influenzare da nessuno, ingerenze esterne o che altro, creare rapporti con le destre europee che ora avranno la spinta per cambiare e insediarsi in altri paesi critici, Francia e in misura minore Spagna, una volta che la sinistra sarà sparita non ci sarà più nessun appoggio ma per far sì che si possa arrivare a questo anche la Francia dovrà passare a destra, il sistema di mantenimento del nulla europeo, attravero i banchieri commissariati e prezzolati, non è mai stato così in pericolo.


Per fare questo Lega i FI devono remare assieme, la Lega potrebbe seguirla nella lotta per più autonomia nei confronti della UE, ma Forza Italia? Un centinaio di seggi FI se li ha presi. Avrei preferito un FI al 4% e un FDI al 30%


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Settembre 2022)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Forza Giorgia!
> 
> Prima legge: cancellazione TOTALE del reddito di fannullanza!


E poi giggino come fa?

Prima cosa da fare: commissione d'inchiesta sulla gestione del covid
Seconda: autonomia regionale, così al Sud forse i governatori fanno meno i buffoni
Terza: ripristinare i decreti Salvini (sono sufficienti quelli, il blocco navale non serve)
Quarta: Flat fax. Subito


----------



## hakaishin (26 Settembre 2022)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Esatto, incredibile che PD nn abbia perso nulla, che deve fare di più per non prendere voti????
> Pensavo che in molti degli elettori PD non sarebbero andati a votare o avrebbero virato su 5 stelle


Molti degli elettori del pd sono fanatici ipocriti snob che votano pd a prescindere e altri hanno i loro interessi tutelati da questo partito osceno anti italiano. Purtroppo è un partito-associazione a delinquere che è duro da estirpare, come la mafia. Poi chiedi ma chi ha votato pd? E rispondono: io no eh, io no, io nemmeno…come a Milano e poi mi tocca tenere quello sgorbio malcacato di Salah


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (26 Settembre 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> E poi giggino come fa?
> 
> Prima cosa da fare: commissione d'inchiesta sulla gestione del covid
> Seconda: autonomia regionale, così al Sud forse i governatori fanno meno i buffoni
> ...


Giggino si prenderà il vitalizio che i 5 stalle non hanno abolito...


----------



## __king george__ (26 Settembre 2022)

comunque è proprio vero..Silvio non muore mai


----------



## Raryof (26 Settembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Molti degli elettori del pd sono fanatici ipocriti snob che votano pd a prescindere e altri hanno i loro interessi tutelati da questo partito osceno anti italiano. Purtroppo è un partito-associazione a delinquere che è duro da estirpare, come la mafia. Poi chiedi ma chi ha votato pd? E rispondono: io no eh, io no, io nemmeno…come a Milano e poi mi tocca tenere quello sgorbio malcacato di Salah


Vista la nostra classe sociale la vedo dura che tra 10 anni il pd possa avere ancora queste percentuali, è un partito nullo e vecchio, che fa una politica vecchia e stantìa, basata sul mantenimento dell'unico potere veramente esercitato in tutti questi anni, l'egemonia istituzionale falsata dalla vicinanza con i burocrati europeisti e dal fatto che tutto ciò che è andato contro di loro negli anni sia stato proclamato immediatamente fascioleghismo.
Dal momento che nessuno si schiererà con i perdenti, anche artisti o in generale tutte le persone bene, quelle che tirano fuori il tesserino per poter lavorare in tv, finirà anche questa egemonia di potere basata non sulla forza e la credibilità di quei cialtroni ma dalla paura di passare come sovranisti, come cattivi, come antieuropeisti o contro l'lgbtqxj world.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Settembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> comunque è proprio vero..Silvio non muore mai


Ad un certo punto, per le proiezioni tecnè aveva perfino sorpassato Salvini. La Lega è e rimane, per fortuna, il partito del nord. E dubito che anche con un altro segretario andranno molto oltre quella soglia. Che, almeno, la Meloni dia una strizzata al centrodestra al centrosud. In Campania, il cdx è morto e con Salvini primo partito si è del tutto ignorati i problemi della coalizione in quella zona. Speriamo che la Meloni ci pensi, anche perchè sarebbero voti in più per lei e magari riprendere l'elettorato che votava Forza Italia anni fa.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Settembre 2022)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Esatto, incredibile che PD nn abbia perso nulla, che deve fare di più per non prendere voti????
> Pensavo che in molti degli elettori PD non sarebbero andati a votare o avrebbero virato su 5 stelle


il PD perde il voto solo quando il votante passa a miglior vita.

è la 1a regola del fight club.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *a Salerno il centro-destra batte il braccio destro di De Luca*


Shock! Grazie padre eterno che hai fatto il miracolo con l'alluvione  . Speriamo che la Meloni rimetta le cose apposto in quella regione e contribuisca a far fuori il governatore camorrista. Almeno questo...


----------



## fabri47 (26 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> I 5 stelle alla prossima tornata elettorale torneranno sopra il 20 potendo fare opposizione.


Con Di Battista capo politico tornerebbero primo partito. Con Conte penso che oltre una certa soglia non vanno, ha molti fan, ma anche molti che lo odiano (giustamente).


----------



## fabri47 (26 Settembre 2022)

La Meloni comunque li avrebbe i voti per togliere il RDC, visto che pure il Terzo Polo all'opposizione è favorevole.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Settembre 2022)

Sono rimasto alzato due ore in più quando ho visto i collegi delle zone rosse che cadevano... ma scopro ora che Sgarbi non ce l'ha fatta su Casini. Noooooooooooo, volevo un topic epico


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Settembre 2022)

*Calenda: "L'obiettivo di fermare la destra e andare avanti con Draghi non è stato raggiunto. Sentiamo in primo luogo il dovere di ringraziare il Presidente Del Consiglio per il lavoro svolto a servizio del paese. Gli italiani hanno scelto di dare una solida maggioranza alla destra sovranista. Consideriamo questa prospettiva pericolosa e incerta."*


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La Meloni comunque li avrebbe i voti per togliere il RDC, visto che pure il Terzo Polo all'opposizione è favorevole.


Basterebbe farli lavorare, come fanno tutti o quasi.
Un paese civile tutela i malati, non i vagabondi.

Una volta si lavorava da giovani per poi godersi forse la pensione, ora abbiamo invece giovani pensionati.
Qualcosa non va.


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Calenda: "L'obiettivo di fermare la destra e andare avanti con Draghi non è stato raggiunto. Sentiamo in primo luogo il dovere di ringraziare il Presidente Del Consiglio per il lavoro svolto a servizio del paese. Gli italiani hanno scelto di dare una solida maggioranza alla destra sovranista. Consideriamo questa prospettiva pericolosa e incerta."*



Ma mettiti un masso al collo e buttati nel Tevere. Magari insieme a Tano.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Settembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Basterebbe farli lavorare, come fanno tutti o quasi.
> Un paese civile tutela i malati, non i vagabondi.
> 
> Una volta si lavorava da giovani per poi godersi forse la pensione, ora abbiamo invece giovani pensionati.
> Qualcosa non va.


Ma infatti si può trasformare il RDC in una cosa positiva e costringere i percettori a pulire le zone dove abitano ad esempio, così risolvi in un solo colpo il problema dei fannulloni e anche la sporcizia.

Toglierlo del tutto sarebbe un rischio e può provocare disordini e la stessa Meloni non ne guadagnerebbe di certo.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Settembre 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> No no, per carità. Si vota sul programma (idealmente), non sul colore politico. Mi riferivo al fatto di aver (adesso) letteralmente provato tutti i candidati possibili. Di ogni segno politico, anche chi si ritiene (o riteneva) né di destra, né di sinistra. Questo è alquanto grave per me, significa che se ogni candidato precedente ha fallito.
> 
> Mi consola il fatto di fare parte del più grande e glorioso partito Italiano



Beh ma è storia.
In Italia si voterà sempre il "nuovo".
Berlusconi, poi Renzi, poi M5S, ora Meloni.

Viviamo nell' illusione che ci sia colui che ha la bacchetta magica, quindi chiaro che speriamo sia sempre nascosto in mezzo a chi ancora non si era visto.

Quindi continueremo sempre cosi, col "nuovo"

Ovviamente non cambierà nulla, il nostro trend è scritto.
Bisogna solo trovare chi lo fa al meglio possibile, ma molti vivono politicamente aspettando il messia.

Aspettino aspettino...

Ma bene cosi, quando finisce la speranza poi non è bello, male non fa in fondo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Settembre 2022)

*Clamorose sconfitte PD per Cottarelli (in casa sua) e Fiano, battuti rispettivamente di larghissima misura da Santanché e Rauti.
Debacle personale di Calenda nel suo collegio di Roma, al 14%. Perde anche la Bonino.
Tutta blu nei collegi anche la Puglia di Emiliano.*


----------



## Raryof (26 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Clamorose sconfitte PD per Cottarelli (in casa sua) e Fiano, battuti rispettivamente di larghissima misura da Santanché e Rauti.
> Debacle personale di Calenda nel suo collegio di Roma, al 14%. Perde anche la Bonino.
> Tutta blu nei collegi anche la Puglia di Emiliano.*


Bravo Emiliano, non male come Stalingrado.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Settembre 2022)

Quello schifo umano di Speranza a quanto sta? Verrà rieletto?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Settembre 2022)

*Terremoto politico in Toscana: il centrodestra sfiora il 40%, il centrosinistra segue a distanza con poco più del 35%.*


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Settembre 2022)

Occhio alla variante intelligente ora , quella che impedisce di governare.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Settembre 2022)

*Bonaccini si sostituisce a Letta, non pervenuto, e fa i complimenti alla vincitrice: "L'affermazione della destra è chiara. Complimenti a Giorgia Meloni".*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Settembre 2022)

*Cirinnà fuori dal parlamento, sconfitta nel suo collegio del Lazio.
"Una vergogna la divisione nei seggi tra uomini e donne. Non c'è rispetto per trans e non binari."*


----------



## Sam (26 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sono rimasto alzato due ore in più quando ho visto i collegi delle zone rosse che cadevano... ma scopro ora che Sgarbi non ce l'ha fatta su Casini. Noooooooooooo, volevo un topic epico


Casini può essere studiato nelle Università come esempio del “nulla si crea, nulla si distrugge, ma tutto si trasforma”.
In effetti, più trasformismo di lui non ce n’è. Un riciclo continuo che nemmeno la raccolta differenziata.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Settembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Vista la nostra classe sociale la vedo dura che tra 10 anni il pd possa avere ancora queste percentuali, è un partito nullo e vecchio, che fa una politica vecchia e stantìa, basata sul mantenimento dell'unico potere veramente esercitato in tutti questi anni, l'egemonia istituzionale falsata dalla vicinanza con i burocrati europeisti e dal fatto che tutto ciò che è andato contro di loro negli anni sia stato proclamato immediatamente fascioleghismo.
> Dal momento che nessuno si schiererà con i perdenti, anche artisti o in generale tutte le persone bene, quelle che tirano fuori il tesserino per poter lavorare in tv, finirà anche questa egemonia di potere basata non sulla forza e la credibilità di quei cialtroni ma dalla paura di passare come sovranisti, come cattivi, come antieuropeisti o contro l'lgbtqxj world.


Secondo me proprio qui ti sbagli. Proprio perché sono forti dell’appoggio dei bulli euro-americani e perché ormai è il partito di élite dei ben (de)pensanti dell’intellighenzia autoproclamata. Il
Pd avrà sempre una base solida tra questi….
Poi fa chic essere sinistroidi, soprattutto per gli artisiti


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Settembre 2022)

*La premier francese: "La Francia sarà attenta al rispetto dei diritti umani e dell’aborto in Italia dopo la vittoria del partito post-fascista di Giorgia Meloni alle elezioni legislative”*


----------



## Sam (26 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Clamorose sconfitte PD per Cottarelli (in casa sua) e Fiano, battuti rispettivamente di larghissima misura da Santanché e Rauti.
> Debacle personale di Calenda nel suo collegio di Roma, al 14%. Perde anche la Bonino.
> Tutta blu nei collegi anche la Puglia di Emiliano.*


Fiano battuto dalla figlia di Pino Rauti 

Ha già urlato al fascismo, con le sciarpe dell’ANPI al collo?


----------



## pazzomania (26 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Cirinnà fuori dal parlamento, sconfitta nel suo collegio del Lazio.
> "Una vergogna la divisione nei seggi tra uomini e donne. Non c'è rispetto per trans e non binari."*


Ma inculet!!!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Settembre 2022)

*Per il CDX, fuori Tremonti e la ex "badante" di Berlusconi, Rossi (che aveva votato con Ciampolillo per salvare il Conte 2).
La spunta Lotito.*


----------



## Miro (26 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Cirinnà fuori dal parlamento, sconfitta nel suo collegio del Lazio.
> "Una vergogna la divisione nei seggi tra uomini e donne. Non c'è rispetto per trans e non binari."*


E qui si gode non poco. La Cirinnà è abominevole, una Boldrina ancora più ipocrita ed esagitata.


----------



## Wetter (26 Settembre 2022)

Stamattina solo buone notizie, che goduria!


----------



## pazzomania (26 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Per il CDX, fuori Tremonti *


Bene


----------



## fabri47 (26 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Per il CDX, fuori Tremonti e la ex "badante" di Berlusconi, Rossi (che aveva votato con Ciampolillo per salvare il Conte 2).
> La spunta Lotito.*


Con Tremonti fuori, quest'ultimo potrebbe fare pressioni per essere messo all'economia. Cacarella permettendo. Speriamo. I draghiani/tecnici non li voglio vedere.


----------



## Devil man (26 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Cirinnà fuori dal parlamento, sconfitta nel suo collegio del Lazio.
> "Una vergogna la divisione nei seggi tra uomini e donne. Non c'è rispetto per trans e non binari."*


se lei quando parla non infila nella frase, gay, trans non binari. Non gli arriva ossigeno al cervello.

tanto ora ha il cane che la mantiene


----------



## hakaishin (26 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La Meloni comunque li avrebbe i voti per togliere il RDC, visto che pure il Terzo Polo all'opposizione è favorevole.


Si ma come diceva ieri il buon @Darren Marshall , nessun governo eletto avrà le palle per farlo perché vuol dire in automatico inimicarsi tutto il sud e perdere per sempre (si fa per dire) i loro voti…


----------



## pazzomania (26 Settembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si ma come diceva ieri il buon @Darren Marshall , nessun governo eletto avrà le palle per farlo perché vuol dire in automatico inimicarsi tutto il sud e perdere per sempre (si fa per dire) i loro voti…


E va beh, ci si ripensa tra 5 anni nel caso... 

Più che per i voti, lo manterranno per quieto vivere


----------



## hakaishin (26 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Cirinnà fuori dal parlamento, sconfitta nel suo collegio del Lazio.
> "Una vergogna la divisione nei seggi tra uomini e donne. Non c'è rispetto per trans e non binari."*


Mamma quanto godo oggi ahahaahahah


----------



## Devil man (26 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti si può trasformare il RDC in una cosa positiva e costringere i percettori a pulire le zone dove abitano ad esempio, così risolvi in un solo colpo il problema dei fannulloni e anche la sporcizia.
> 
> Toglierlo del tutto sarebbe un rischio e può provocare disordini e la stessa Meloni non ne guadagnerebbe di certo.


A quel punto diventa un lavoro vero e non va più bene


----------



## hakaishin (26 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La premier francese: "La Francia sarà attenta al rispetto dei diritti umani e dell’aborto in Italia dopo la vittoria del partito post-fascista di Giorgia Meloni alle elezioni legislative”*


Post fascista ahahahahahaha
Mamma mia come esplodono fegati. Ma non si vergognano? La Francia sarà attenta? Pensate a casa vostra idioti.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E va beh, ci si ripensa tra 5 anni nel caso...
> 
> Più che per i voti, lo manterranno per quieto vivere


Anche.
Ma sai che gli equilibri sono precari. Stimerei ancora di più la Meloni se togliete subito questo abominio partorito dai 5 stalle


----------



## Ambrole (26 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> il PD perde il voto solo quando il votante passa a miglior vita.
> 
> è la 1a regola del fight club.



Non è vero dai, io li ho sempre votati nelle loro varie forme, fino all'arrivo di Renzi, poi mi sono rassegnato e ho oscillato fra tentativi disperati come i 5 stelle e astensione come stavolta. 

Poi oh oltre a qualcuno che cambia idea, qualcuno sarà morto davvero  e invece con tutto quello che hanno combinato, in 4 anni hanno perso solo circa 100.000 voti, che sono veramente nulla


----------



## Mika (26 Settembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si ma come diceva ieri il buon @Darren Marshall , nessun governo eletto avrà le palle per farlo perché vuol dire in automatico inimicarsi tutto il sud e perdere per sempre (si fa per dire) i loro voti…


In cambio se non lo fa perde tutti i voti del centro-nord


----------



## Swaitak (26 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La premier francese: "La Francia sarà attenta al rispetto dei diritti umani e dell’aborto in Italia dopo la vittoria del partito post-fascista di Giorgia Meloni alle elezioni legislative”*


pure i puzzoni addoso c'abbiamo


----------



## fabri47 (26 Settembre 2022)

Uahahahahhah. Ammetto che mi ha fatto ridere.


----------



## Swaitak (26 Settembre 2022)

ma fatemi capire... Bonino Di Mario Speranza ce li togliamo dalle balle?


----------



## Mika (26 Settembre 2022)

Ma qualcuno sa per caso il numero dei seggi definitivi (se ci sono), perché in giro non li trovo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Settembre 2022)

*Ministro degli esteri spagnolo: "Ogni populismo finisce sempre in una catastrofe."*


----------



## Sam (26 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ministro degli esteri spagnolo: "Ogni populismo finisce sempre in una catastrofe."*


Dio mio quante chiacchiere per un partito che tanto dovrà fare quello che l’UE e la NATO le diranno.

Probabilmente è più allineata la Meloni a Draghi, di quanto non lo siano gli altri.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Settembre 2022)

Detto questo, vedo troppa enfasi su questo voto.

Primo, sicuramente non abbiamo al governo una stirpe di illuminati. Andrebbe già bene se non fanno peggio dei precedenti.

Secondo, arriveranno ben presto delle stangate dal fuori. Lo spread a quanto sta? Alle agenzie di rating staranno già prudendo le mani per declassarci.

Poi figurati la propaganda, mi aspetto un inferno d'ora in poi.

L'hanno già detto che abbiamo un paese al collasso, tutto successo stanotte, a partire dalla situazione di benessere del giorno prima?

Ho già letto commenti che in pochi mesi dobbiamo sorpassare l'economia cinese, eh, altrimenti si ritorna al governo dei migliori troppo presto abbandonato, eh, 20 anni di regime CSX avevano faticosamente costruito un paese all'avanguardia.

Mah, vedremo. Io ho veramente poca fiducia.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Settembre 2022)

*Il Fatto Quotidiano: Letta verso le dimissioni già oggi.*


----------



## hakaishin (26 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> In cambio se non lo fa perde tutti i voti del centro-nord


Vedremo. Di sicuro è una castroneria da cancellare per sempre, ma non è facile muoversi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ma qualcuno sa per caso il numero dei seggi definitivi (se ci sono), perché in giro non li trovo



Ci sono ancora delle incertezze, e ballano anche delle sedie in senato...


----------



## Swaitak (26 Settembre 2022)

Vladimiro e Victor che dicono sul risultato?


----------



## hakaishin (26 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ministro degli esteri spagnolo: "Ogni populismo finisce sempre in una catastrofe."*


Sucare, poi ripetere.
Fatevi uno shot di maalox, offre Giorgia!


----------



## hakaishin (26 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il Fatto Quotidiano: Letta verso le dimissioni già oggi.*


Ma oggi è il giorno più felice di sempre?


----------



## fabri47 (26 Settembre 2022)

Comunque con la Meloni al governo mi sa che Achille Lauro non lo vedremo più a Sanremo, e forse nemmeno in tv  . Diventerà il nuovo Povia, con quest'ultimo che forse potrebbe tornare a fare qualche ospitata e magari rientrare al festival.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Settembre 2022)




----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Settembre 2022)

*Renzi non commenta e "scappa" al funerale di Abe.*


----------



## Swaitak (26 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


>


e Adesso?


----------



## pazzomania (26 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Vladimiro e Victor che dicono sul risultato?


Non gliene frega niente a nessuno, la soddisfazione è vederci incasinati


----------



## Raryof (26 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


>


E' il momento di cacciare il sex tape per Elodie, non c'è altra soluzione per risollevarsi.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


>


Sono una persona cattiva, ma tutti sti perbenisti col rolex mi stanno sulle palle.

Ma quella a sinistra, è Giorgia la cantante???? 

A me sembrava una a modo


----------



## Nevergiveup (26 Settembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si ma come diceva ieri il buon @Darren Marshall , nessun governo eletto avrà le palle per farlo perché vuol dire in automatico inimicarsi tutto il sud e perdere per sempre (si fa per dire) i loro voti…


Provare a tenersi buoni tutti politicamente non paga, se non vuole fare la fine di Salvini deve rispettare le promesse fatte e non perdere la propria identità.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Renzi non commenta e "scappa" al funerale di Abe.*


Il Leopoldo col kefiah ha dovuto mandare avanti Calenda, altrimenti avrebbero fatto ancora meno.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Renzi non commenta e "scappa" al funerale di Abe.*


LOL. Il bomba sarà del tutto irrilevante a questa tornata, è sotto a ben 5 partiti. Ha preso pure troppo.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Settembre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Provare a tenersi buoni tutti politicamente non paga, se non vuole fare la fine di Salvini deve rispettare le promesse fatte e non perdere la propria identità.


Bisogna capire più che altro perchè è stata votata la Meloni. Deve sicuramente dimostrare discontinuità rispetto a Draghi. Le vere sfide saranno economia e politica estera. Se risolve queste due sfide, la questione del rdc rimane irrilevante.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Settembre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Provare a tenersi buoni tutti politicamente non paga, se non vuole fare la fine di Salvini deve rispettare le promesse fatte e non perdere la propria identità.


Vero. Io spero che lo faccia ma so che è difficile


----------



## Raryof (26 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sono una persona cattiva, ma tutti sti perbenisti col rolex mi stanno sulle palle.
> 
> Ma quella a sinistra, è Giorgia la cantante????
> 
> A me sembrava una a modo


Annalisa le schiena tutte, da sempre, poi l'ho sempre vista come mezza fascistella, una a posto, non schierata.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Settembre 2022)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Non è vero dai, io li ho sempre votati nelle loro varie forme, fino all'arrivo di Renzi, poi mi sono rassegnato e ho oscillato fra tentativi disperati come i 5 stelle e astensione come stavolta.
> 
> Poi oh oltre a qualcuno che cambia idea, qualcuno sarà morto davvero  e invece con tutto quello che hanno combinato, in 4 anni hanno perso solo circa 100.000 voti, che sono veramente nulla


eh sei un caso raro quelli che conosco sono tutti accanitissimi, ma io sono emiliano.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Settembre 2022)

Libia: "Basta, stanno arrivando barconi carichi di piddini e radical chic in fuga dall'itaglia. Fossero almeno buoni a raccattare i pomodori, sono dannosi. Chiediamo il blocco navale."


----------



## Mika (26 Settembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Vedremo. Di sicuro è una castroneria da cancellare per sempre, ma non è facile muoversi


Il RdC come è ora è da abolire, però di base l'idea era buona. Avevo sentito in TV giorni fa che FdI voleva indirizzare tale sussidio a chi non poteva fisicamente lavorare (chi ha disabilità fisiche) ed aumentare le pensioni minime. Ma toglierla ai giovani o chi può lavorare.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Settembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Annalisa le schiena tutte, da sempre, poi l'ho sempre vista come mezza fascistella, una a posto, non schierata.


No no, pure lei un anno fa appoggiò il DDL Zan zan.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Settembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Annalisa le schiena tutte, da sempre, poi l'ho sempre vista come mezza fascistella, una a posto, non schierata.


Annalisa puo' fare e dire tutto quello che vuole, che me la tromberei comunque


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Settembre 2022)

*Secondo una stima di YouTrend, alla Camera ci sono 235 seggi per il centrodestra e 164 per l'opposizione; al Senato 115 seggi per il centrodestra e 85 per l'opposizione.*


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Settembre 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> *Secondo una stima di YouTrend, alla Camera ci sono 235 seggi per il centrodestra e 164 per l'opposizione; al Senato 115 seggi per il centrodestra e 85 per l'opposizione.*


maggioranza netta di una coalizzazione, per la prima volta da non so quanto tempo. Ora più che altro Meloni deve temere i falchi interni perchè ha tutti i numeri per governare 5 anni.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Settembre 2022)

Nel frattempo, come anticipato, spread salito di botto a 235 dopo essere stato stabile a meno di 225 per oltre una settimana.

Primo avvertimento.


----------



## ARKANA (26 Settembre 2022)

Mi spiace un pò per giordano, del debbio e compagnia, ora che scompariranno i clandestini, tutti avranno un lavoro e si tornerà ai fasti di un tempo come le riempiranno 3 ore di programma?


----------



## Nomaduk (26 Settembre 2022)

più flop che top insomma.


----------



## GP7 (26 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo, come anticipato, spread salito di botto a 235 dopo essere stato stabile a meno di 225 per oltre una settimana.
> 
> Primo avvertimento.


fai pure 238


----------



## Sam (26 Settembre 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> maggioranza netta di una coalizzazione, per la prima volta da non so quanto tempo. Ora più che altro Meloni deve temere i falchi interni perchè ha tutti i numeri per governare 5 anni.


Infatti io continuo a dire che il problema sono i due volponi con cui dividerà il governo.


----------



## Marilson (26 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo, come anticipato, spread salito di botto a 235 dopo essere stato stabile a meno di 225 per oltre una settimana.
> 
> Primo avvertimento.



della parola spread ce ne eravamo quasi dimenticati, invece stamattina puntualissima eccola su tutte le news. Il governo meloni fara comunque quello che gli verra' ordinato dall'alto, non cambiera nulla. Avrei preferito una svolta anti atlantista che pero' non ci sara'.


----------



## Raryof (26 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo, come anticipato, spread salito di botto a 235 dopo essere stato stabile a meno di 225 per oltre una settimana.
> 
> Primo avvertimento.


Normalmente quando un partito stravince i mercati premiano le elezioni, strano davvero.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Il RdC come è ora è da abolire, però di base l'idea era buona. Avevo sentito in TV giorni fa che FdI voleva indirizzare tale sussidio a chi non poteva fisicamente lavorare (chi ha disabilità fisiche) ed aumentare le pensioni minime. Ma toglierla ai giovani o chi può lavorare.


Già così avrebbe più senso


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Settembre 2022)

ahah anche Lotito è stato eletto in Parlamento. che trash


----------



## gabri65 (26 Settembre 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> della parola spread ce ne eravamo quasi dimenticati, invece stamattina puntualissima eccola su tutte le news. Il governo meloni fara comunque quello che gli verra' ordinato dall'alto, non cambiera nulla. Avrei preferito una svolta anti atlantista che pero' non ci sara'.



Vuoi vedere le portaerei stazionare davanti le nostre coste? Piacerebbe anche a me, ma qui si rischia davvero la guerra civile. Che ripensandoci forse non sarebbe male.

Vedremo se è furba, la Melons.

Se ha veramente voglia, per ora non cambia niente e avrà il suo bel daffare a calmare l'opinione pubblica europea ed interna, come puoi osservare dalla scaletta, gli studenti si sono svegliati presto stamattina.

Poi forse può cominciare a cambiare idea, ma ci vuole tempo, e questo non depone a suo favore. Io non vorrei essere al suo posto adesso, davvero. Come ho già detto, ho molta poca fiducia.



Raryof ha scritto:


> Normalmente quando un partito stravince i mercati premiano le elezioni, strano davvero.



Vedrai che entro stasera parleranno di conti disastrati e possibile rischio default.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Settembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Annalisa le schiena tutte, da sempre, poi l'ho sempre vista come mezza fascistella, una a posto, non schierata.



Mio amore


----------



## medjai (26 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ministro degli esteri spagnolo: "Ogni populismo finisce sempre in una catastrofe."*


Questo è scemo quando si sveglia e poi il resto della giornata.

Un personaggio squallido provenente dal partito comunista spagnolo.

Auguri italiani dalla Spagna! Speriamo noi prenderemmo la stessa strada presto.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Settembre 2022)

Pd ultrabeffato. Lega in rimonta negli uninominali, dove Letta e co sono andati malissimo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Settembre 2022)

*Turchia: "Nuovo Mussolini in Italia? Da giovane ha elogiato Mussolini, ma ora ha ripudiato queste opinioni e le leggi antisemite. Però segue una politica islamofoba."*


----------



## fabri47 (26 Settembre 2022)

Il PD nei fatti è praticamente pari con la Lega da quello che dice Salvini. Confermate?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Settembre 2022)

Si hanno notizie del buon @7vinte?
E' ancora a girare nudo in piazza?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il PD nei fatti è praticamente pari con la Lega da quello che dice Salvini. Confermate?



Per la legge elettorale i seggi per la Lega possono essere simili o di più anche se ha preso la metà dei voti, ma servono i calcoli finali.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per la legge elettorale i seggi per la Lega possono essere simili o di più anche se ha preso la metà dei voti, ma servono i calcoli finali.


Quindi c'è il rischio PD terzo nei seggi? Si vola!


----------



## Wetter (26 Settembre 2022)

Sbaglio o dai dati dei seggi uninominali che stanno venendo fuori la vittoria sarà ancor più netta?


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (26 Settembre 2022)

Appena sentito calenda
Non so cosa darei per essere chiuso in una stanza in sua compagnia


----------



## fabri47 (26 Settembre 2022)

Con le vittorie anche agli uninominali il cdx può puntare al presidenzialismo senza referendum? O sbaglio?


----------



## Raryof (26 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Con le vittorie anche agli uninominali il cdx può puntare al presidenzialismo senza referendum? O sbaglio?


Esatto.
Con il presidenzialismo il pd non avrà più un futuro.


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Cirinnà fuori dal parlamento, sconfitta nel suo collegio del Lazio.
> "Una vergogna la divisione nei seggi tra uomini e donne. Non c'è rispetto per trans e non binari."*



Ma sparati in faccia, malata.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Settembre 2022)

*Letta: "Se siamo passati da Draghi a Meloni, la colpa è di Giuseppe Conte".*


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Pd ultrabeffato. Lega in rimonta negli uninominali, dove Letta e co sono andati malissimo.


Si vero. Forse la lega è il secondo partito alla Camera


----------



## Raryof (26 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Letta: "Se siamo passati da Draghi a Meloni, la colpa è di Giuseppe Conte".*


Un incapace pazzesco e pure preso male, non sanno che dire.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Settembre 2022)

*Letta: "Faremo un opposizione dura e intransigente. Non permetteremo che l'Italia esca dal cuore dell'Europa".*


----------



## emamilan99 (26 Settembre 2022)

Salvini poco fa in conferenza stampa ha tirato parecchie frecciatine ai governatori del nord


----------



## Nevergiveup (26 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ma sparati in faccia, malata.


Eh niente, nonostante la scoppola non ce la fanno a parlare di cose serie.


----------



## Swaitak (26 Settembre 2022)

*Portavoce commissione europea : "Speriamo di avere una cooperazione costruttiva con le autorita' italiane, ora stiamo aspettando che l'Italia formi un governo secondo le procedure della sua Costituzione"*


----------



## smallball (26 Settembre 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Salvini poco fa in conferenza stampa ha tirato parecchie frecciatine ai governatori del nord


Probabilmente arriveranno nei prossimi mesi alla resa dei conti


----------



## Sam (26 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Con le vittorie anche agli uninominali il cdx può puntare al presidenzialismo senza referendum? O sbaglio?


Intanto dalle fogne esce fuori persino Hollande, il socialista che tra moglie e amante, profetizzava la collettivizzazione della gnagna:

_La victoire de l’extrême droite en Italie est à la fois une menace pour les droits fondamentaux et un risque de paralysie pour l’Europe. C’est aussi un avertissement. Dans la confusion politique et avec l’effacement des partis, ce qui arrive en Italie peut se produire en France.

La vittoria dell'estrema destra in Italia è sia una minaccia per i diritti fondamentali che un rischio di paralisi per l'Europa. È inoltre un monito. Nella confusione politica e con la scomparsa dei partiti, quello che succede in Italia può succedere in Francia._


----------



## Sam (26 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Cirinnà fuori dal parlamento, sconfitta nel suo collegio del Lazio.
> "Una vergogna la divisione nei seggi tra uomini e donne. Non c'è rispetto per trans e non binari."*


Non ha trovato un seggio inclusivo nella cuccia del suo cane?


----------



## Raryof (26 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Portavoce commissione europea : "Speriamo di avere una cooperazione costruttiva con le autorita' italiane, ora stiamo aspettando che l'Italia formi un governo secondo le procedure della sua Costituzione"*


In questi 5 anni si arriverà allo scontro e in Europa non saremo soli, ci sono altri paesi che si convertiranno, il vento sta cambiando per davvero e l'emergenza energetica, innescata dalle istituzioni stesse che gridano al pericolo "crollo dell'impalcatura europeista" ha semplicemente velocizzato il ritorno alle origini e il distaccamento da ciò che un tempo doveva garantire, pensate un po', la stabilità del costo delle materie prime e la cooperazione pacifica tra gli stati membri.


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Settembre 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Salvini poco fa in conferenza stampa ha tirato parecchie frecciatine ai governatori del nord


Chi è a favore del Green pass e di draghi nella lega ha questo risultato sulla coscienza. Hanno tradito la lega e la destra, e Salvini dovrebbe prenderne atto. Meglio perderli, o renderli irrilevanti


----------



## Wetter (26 Settembre 2022)

La situazione alla Camera:

Canditati Eletti con il sistema Uninominale fino ad ora 127

103 alla Destra 81%
11 Alla Sinistra 8%
10 Al M5S 7%

Se il trend continuasse la maggioranza sarà ben più solida di quello che si crede ora.


----------



## Marilson (26 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Vuoi vedere le portaerei stazionare davanti le nostre coste? Piacerebbe anche a me, ma qui si rischia davvero la guerra civile. Che ripensandoci forse non sarebbe male.
> 
> Vedremo se è furba, la Melons.
> 
> ...



la Meloni se fosse sveglia, nei primi giorni di governo dovrebbe fare questo:

- Cessazione di ogni aiuto militare all'ucraina e richiesta formale di eliminare sanzioni con la russia con ripristino dello stato di neutralita' dell'Italia sul modello turco
- Supporto immediato alle imprese e ai privati sulle bollette energetiche
- Sgravi fiscali immediati per lo stesso motivo di cui sopra
- Flat tax (o comunque limite a un solo scaglione)

Nel medio termine:

- Riforma costituzionale (presidenzialismo, abolizione del senato)
- Nuova legge sull'immigrazione (con blocco navale nel mediterraneo, obbligo per le ong di portare migranti nelle nazioni per cui operano, accordi bilaterali per espulsioni con i maggiori paesi coinvolti)

Il sogno:

- Uscita da unione europea e euro (ma inizialmente l'economia paghera' un costo alto)


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Settembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Intanto dalle fogne esce fuori persino Hollande, il socialista che tra moglie e amante, profetizzava la collettivizzazione della gnagna:
> 
> _La victoire de l’extrême droite en Italie est à la fois une menace pour les droits fondamentaux et un risque de paralysie pour l’Europe. C’est aussi un avertissement. Dans la confusion politique et avec l’effacement des partis, ce qui arrive en Italie peut se produire en France.
> 
> La vittoria dell'estrema destra in Italia è sia una minaccia per i diritti fondamentali che un rischio di paralisi per l'Europa. È inoltre un monito. Nella confusione politica e con la scomparsa dei partiti, quello che succede in Italia può succedere in Francia._



Liberté, egalité e inculaté


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Settembre 2022)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Sempre più chiaro che esistono 2 Italie, una che produce e che mantiene la seconda, che vive e VUOLE vivere di sussidi.



Viene voglia di diventare leghisti vedendo come si vota in Italia, ma la Lega di Bossi però.


----------



## Mika (26 Settembre 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> la Meloni se fosse sveglia, nei primi giorni di governo dovrebbe fare questo:
> 
> - Cessazione di ogni aiuto militare all'ucraina e richiesta formale di eliminare sanzioni con la russia con ripristino dello stato di neutralita' dell'Italia sul modello turco
> - Supporto immediato alle imprese e ai privati sulle bollette energetiche
> ...


Concordo con tutto tranne per il terzo punto, per lo meno non subito. Spero che possa governare per tutta la legislatura e fare bene tanto da essere rivotata, è ora che l'Italia abbia il suo governo stabile, se ogni 4 anni si cambia coalizione quella vincitrice cancella i 4 anni precedenti e ogni volta si parte da zero. Io sono neutro, se il governo CDX farà bene non ho problemi a rivoltarlo tra 4 anni. Per la prima volta dopo 11 anni c'è un Governo con i numeri per governare per tutta la legislatura. Se si sfalda la prossima volta non vado a votare e molti di quelli che ci sono andati senza tanta fiducia come me, faranno altrettanto.


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2022)

Cacarella starà con la flebo al flebo, magari in compagnia di Liliana


----------



## Marilson (26 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Concordo con tutto tranne per il terzo punto, per lo meno non subito. Spero che possa governare per tutta la legislatura e fare bene tanto da essere rivotata, è ora che l'Italia abbia il suo governo stabile, se ogni 4 anni si cambia coalizione quella vincitrice cancella i 4 anni precedenti e ogni volta si parte da zero. Io sono neutro, se il governo CDX farà bene non ho problemi a rivoltarlo tra 4 anni. Per la prima volta dopo 11 anni c'è un Governo con i numeri per governare per tutta la legislatura. Se si sfalda la prossima volta non vado a votare e molti di quelli che ci sono andati senza tanta fiducia come me, faranno altrettanto.



unione europea ed euro hanno dimostrato di essere due progetti fallaci, se non fallimentari. Io non ne faccio una questione ideologica ma piuttosto pragmatica. O si cambia tutti insieme o forse meglio uscire. Piu' che magari vedere solo l'Italia uscire fuori (e ne pagherebbe le conseguenze amaramente) sarebbe forse meglio impostare un percorso di riforma a livello centrale, magari con dissoluzione dell'unione europea per come e' intesa oggi e formazione di una struttura piu leggera e flessibile, una sorta di confederazione con linee guida a livello di direttive sul commercio essenziali. Una moneta unica non la vedo una condizione fondamentale. Si puo' tornare a valute nazionali legate tra loro con cambio bloccato con fluttuazioni massime tra di loro al +/- 5% (per consentire ai singoli stati di immettere liquidita' quando ncessario). Gli strumenti macro economici ci sono. L'euro ci era stato venduto come valuta alternativa al dollaro, dopo 20 anni siamo ancora qui che compriamo petrolio in dollari. Basta!


----------



## Ambrole (26 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> eh sei un caso raro quelli che conosco sono tutti accanitissimi, ma io sono emiliano.


Beh gli italiani sono tifosi, non sono obbiettivi, sono di uno schieramento o dell'altro dalla nascita e difficilmente riconoscono la realtà. Anche sull altro schieramento sono ultras, vedi solo l entusiasmo che c'è ora attorno alla meloni ...che ripropone tutti gli ex del governo Berlusconi  gente vista e rivista, provata e riprovata


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Settembre 2022)

Le sconfitte più appaganti nell'ordine:

1) Cirinnà
2) Di Maio
3) Bonino
4) Scalfarotto
5) De Magistris


----------



## Mika (26 Settembre 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> unione europea ed euro hanno dimostrato di essere due progetti fallaci, se non fallimentari. Io non ne faccio una questione ideologica ma piuttosto pragmatica. O si cambia tutti insieme o forse meglio uscire. Piu' che magari vedere solo l'Italia uscire fuori (e ne pagherebbe le conseguenze amaramente) sarebbe forse meglio impostare un percorso di riforma a livello centrale, magari con dissoluzione dell'unione europea per come e' intesa oggi e formazione di una struttura piu leggera e flessibile, una sorta di confederazione con linee guida a livello di direttive sul commercio essenziali. Una moneta unica non la vedo una condizione fondamentale. Si puo' tornare a valute nazionali legate tra loro con cambio bloccato con fluttuazioni massime tra di loro al +/- 5% (per consentire ai singoli stati di immettere liquidita' quando ncessario). Gli strumenti macro economici ci sono. L'euro ci era stato venduto come valuta alternativa al dollaro, dopo 20 anni siamo ancora qui che compriamo petrolio in dollari. Basta!


L'UE doveva rimanere CEE. Il progetto Europa Unita era utopistico per questioni storiche, sociali, politiche ed ideologiche. E' nata già come fallimento. Si voleva fare una sorta di USA ma in salsa Europea. Si sono dimenticati tutti che fino a 40 anni prima (era il 1992) gli europei si ammazzavano nelle trincee per non perdere un centimetro di territorio e si bombardavano. Io ho sempre detto che un accordo su carta non può cancellare 2000 anni di guerre. Era un progetto che non doveva nemmeno essere partorito, gli Stati Uniti d'Europa e l'EURO moneta unica.

Il vento deve cambiare e la risalita dei partiti/coalizioni/movimenti sovranisti in vari paesi indica che qualcosa sta cambiando. Non penso che il voto a FdI o quello alla destra svedese sia solo un voto di protesta. Almeno spero. Ci deve essere cooperazione, ma ogni paese deve essere padrone di se stesso, perché ogni Stato europeo ha la sua storia, le sue tradizioni, le sue ideologie e la UE deve rispettarle.


----------



## smallball (26 Settembre 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Le sconfitte più appaganti nell'ordine:
> 
> 1) Cirinnà
> 2) Di Maio
> ...


Quella della Cirinna' mi ha fatto godere tantissimo


----------



## Nevergiveup (26 Settembre 2022)

Wetter ha scritto:


> La situazione alla Camera:
> 
> Canditati Eletti con il sistema Uninominale fino ad ora 127
> 
> ...


Una Caporetto per il csx


----------



## gabri65 (26 Settembre 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> la Meloni se fosse sveglia, nei primi giorni di governo dovrebbe fare questo:
> 
> - Cessazione di ogni aiuto militare all'ucraina e richiesta formale di eliminare sanzioni con la russia con ripristino dello stato di neutralita' dell'Italia sul modello turco
> - Supporto immediato alle imprese e ai privati sulle bollette energetiche
> ...



Calma.

Non può cambiare di botto le carte in tavola con la faccenda Ucraina, e lo sai bene. Dovrebbe far finta di supportare, ma di fatto sganciarsi con accordi sottotraccia, ripristinando rapporti un po' più amichevoli con la Russia. Con molta cautela.

Vedo tutto a medio termine.

Come ripeto, rischia molto, i Poteri Forti™ si stanno già muovendo da un pezzo ed assisteremo ad un bombardamento mediatico mai visto prima, a meno che sia della solita pasta di tutti gli altri, cosa da non escludere.

Poi tutti i provvedimenti che elenchi non li discuto, possono andare bene, ma secondo me una delle cose che conta parecchio è ristabilire un'atmosfera più serena nel paese, eliminando possibilmente tutta la faziosità insopportabile nel mondo dell'informazione, magari sostituendo le persone in modo selettivo. E tante altre cose.

Ovviamente alcuni dei provvedimenti economici vanno varati, causa poco tempo a disposizione, per evitare la morte definitiva di parecchie imprese.

Facendo le cose fatte bene, con un po' di pazienza può costruirsi una parziale solidità che poi le può permettere di aggredire temi più scottanti, in un futuro.

Ma ribadisco per l'ennesima volta, è un'impresa titanica, e ho ancora qualche dubbio sul fatto che questo CDX è un'ennesima presa per i fondelli.

Vedremo.


----------



## Nomaduk (26 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Portavoce commissione europea : "Speriamo di avere una cooperazione costruttiva con le autorita' italiane, ora stiamo aspettando che l'Italia formi un governo secondo le procedure della sua Costituzione"*


non vi preoccupate. la meloni è molto affidabile, farà alla lettera cosa gli dite.


----------



## Marilson (26 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Calma.
> 
> Non può cambiare di botto le carte in tavola con la faccenda Ucraina, e lo sai bene. Dovrebbe far finta di supportare, ma di fatto sganciarsi con accordi sottotraccia, ripristinando rapporti un po' più amichevoli con la Russia. Con molta cautela.
> 
> ...



se fallisce allora non vedro' alcuna differenza col Pd, stessa robetta.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Settembre 2022)

*Peskov: "Si tratta di un affare esclusivamente interno della Repubblica italiana. Siamo pronti ad accogliere qualsiasi forza politica che sia in grado di andare oltre il mainstream consolidato pieno di odio per il nostro Paese e mostrare più obiettività e un atteggiamento costruttivo nei confronti del nostro Paese".*


----------



## Freddiedevil (26 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Letta: "Faremo un opposizione dura e intransigente. Non permetteremo che l'Italia esca dal cuore dell'Europa".*



Invertebrato, è la peggiore sconfitta della sinistra di questo secolo.
Questo è quello che succede a mettere al centro del dibattito cose secondarie e idiote.
Siete stati abbandonati (giustamente) da giovani, precari e generazioni future che temono di morire di fame e che non vi daranno mai più fiducia.

E adesso spero che l'opposizione (che è giusto che ci sia) non la si faccia con te al comando, perchè dalla tua campagna elettorale (inesistente) si vede che sei un invertebrato, proprio come la classe dirigente di sto partito incapace di proporre un programma di sinistra con roba di sinistra che sia uno.

Assisterete allo sfascio dei prossimi 5 anni senza muovere un dito perchè questo è quello che siete. Il nulla.


----------



## DavidGoffin (26 Settembre 2022)

Damiano dei Maneskin sul trionfo di Giorgia Meloni: “Oggi è un giorno triste per il mio Paese”​


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Settembre 2022)

*Sconfitti in Emilia Romagna (Modena e Ravenna) Boubakar Soumahoro e Ouidad Bakkali, i sindacalisti neri del PD dati come favoriti.*


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Damiano dei Maneskin sul trionfo di Giorgia Meloni: “Oggi è un giorno triste per il mio Paese”​



Un altro grande intellettuale dei giorni nostri.


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Sconfitti in Emilia Romagna (Modena e Ravenna) Boubakar Soumahoro e Ouidad Bakkali, i sindacalisti neri del PD dati come favoriti.*



Sto Sumaro chi è? Quello che gioca col Bologna?


----------



## Sam (26 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Sconfitti in Emilia Romagna (Modena e Ravenna) Boubakar Soumahoro e Ouidad Bakkali, i sindacalisti neri del PD dati come favoriti.*


Ma ce l'avevano il permesso di soggiorno?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sto Sumaro chi è? Quello che gioca col Bologna?



Questo ha una "h" in più nel nome 





h


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Questo ha una "h" in più nel nome
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bel sorriso...


----------



## Raryof (26 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Peskov: "Si tratta di un affare esclusivamente interno della Repubblica italiana. Siamo pronti ad accogliere qualsiasi forza politica che sia in grado di andare oltre il mainstream consolidato pieno di odio per il nostro Paese e mostrare più obiettività e un atteggiamento costruttivo nei confronti del nostro Paese".*


Tranquillo, non appena la grande solidarietà europea di Nederlandia e Teutonia confermerà il no al tetto del gas europeo è probabile che qualcuno tornerà a farvi visita anche se probabilmente ci sarà bisogno della fine del conflitto tenuto però in piedi dall'anglosfera finanziaria (noi come armi mandiamo quasi nulla, sono più i finanziamenti generici dati all'Ucraina attraverso l'Ue).
E' un contesto storico in cui diversi paesi hanno scelto la destra perché non vogliono stare in guerra a vita e hanno capito bene che messi così finiremo male, a livello economico, geopolitico, con un € (marco) in caduta libera, tanto malcontento e le solite frasi fatte dei difensori europei, i prezzolati pagati per difendere un'ideale inesistente, è un momento storico in cui anche nella debolezza in cui ci hanno costretti a vivere bisogna tornare a recitare il proprio ruolo all'interno dei propri confini, cosa che in generale significa mettere da parte gli interessi europeisti e cercare una via per tirarsi fuori, in attesa che l'€ e l'Ue vengano spazzate via col tempo una volta che le guerre avranno raggiunto il culmine, una volta che i paesi vireranno a destra, le solite cose che succedono quando tu Ue prima avevi 5-6 paesi in croce tutti con una loro moneta e poi hai pensato bene di burocratizzare l'allargamento verso il nulla, per volere americano, distruggendo di fatto ciò che è stato il motivo per cui eri nata, una debolezza infinita spacciata per allargamento del benessere, della pace, no signori, non esiste controllo in quello che è stato fatto in tutti questi anni e i dati confermano questo, l'€ verrà vomitato da chi ce l'ha e non verrà adottato da chi non ce l'ha, non solo per questioni economiche, ma proprio perché come esperimento totalitario è stato terribilmente stanato una volta ficcatosi nella gabbia globalizzante sionicoamericana.
Per me l'Ue sono paesi in competizione tra di loro, pochi, che fanno i loro interessi con una loro moneta, senza troppi vincoli, perché la stupidità di usare tutti una stessa moneta (marco) è la stessa di andare a scegliere una lingua unica per tutti (tedesco), non ha senso ma visto che in 'sto mondo di melma non comandano i poliglotti ma le schifose banche controllare la moneta è la cosa più importante per controllare la ricchezza dei paesi e il loro futuro di fatto congelato.


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Settembre 2022)

I ceffoni più graditi nei collegi uninominali:

1) Rauti (figlia di QUEL Rauti) umilia Fiano (veltroniano della sinistra lombarda dei ricconi) nella Stalingrado d'Italia
2) Mieli (nipote di quel Mieli che parla solo di fascismo nel 2022) prende a sberle la Cirinnà che aveva sostenuto i facinorosi imbrattatori della statua di Montanelli a Milano.
3) Costa (M5s) sbatte fuori dal Parlamento Di Maio a Napoli sulle note di dirty dancing
4) Mennuni (FdI) sodomizza la coppia europeista Calenda-Bonnino a Roma
5) Dalla Chiesa a Molfetta, per gli insulti via social dei soliti radical-chic sulla vicenda di suo padre


----------



## smallball (26 Settembre 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Damiano dei Maneskin sul trionfo di Giorgia Meloni: “Oggi è un giorno triste per il mio Paese”​


Il lutto radical chic


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Settembre 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> I ceffoni più graditi nei collegi uninominali:
> 
> 1) Rauti (figlia di QUEL Rauti) umilia Fiano (veltroniano della sinistra lombarda dei ricconi) nella Stalingrado d'Italia
> 2) Mieli (nipote di quel Mieli che parla solo di fascismo nel 2022) prende a sberle la Cirinnà che aveva sostenuto i facinorosi imbrattatori della statua di Montanelli a Milano.
> ...



Aggiungerei anche la Carfagna.


----------



## Mika (26 Settembre 2022)

smallball ha scritto:


> Il lutto radical chic


Twitter sarà in lutto, sono tutti la praticamente


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

praticamente esiste l'opposizione solo grazie alla parte proporzionale, fosse stato tutto scontro testa a testa in ogni collegio a chi prende un voto in più sarebbe stata una mattanza

quello che mi disgusta è il paracadute di certi soggetti e le pluricandidature (fino a 6 sono possibili)
quando perdi all'uninominale, solitamente un seggio favorevole per i big, non dovresti entrare in parlamento dalla finestra


----------



## fabri47 (26 Settembre 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Damiano dei Maneskin sul trionfo di Giorgia Meloni: “Oggi è un giorno triste per il mio Paese”​


Bene, un altro che si spera non rivedremo più in tv. Non lo dico per la Meloni, di cui non mi frega nulla, ma perchè è un disgustoso lecca lecca. Dopotutto viene da X Factor.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Settembre 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> I ceffoni più graditi nei collegi uninominali:
> 
> 1) Rauti (figlia di QUEL Rauti) umilia Fiano (veltroniano della sinistra lombarda dei ricconi) nella Stalingrado d'Italia
> 2) Mieli (nipote di quel Mieli che parla solo di fascismo nel 2022) prende a sberle la Cirinnà che aveva sostenuto i facinorosi imbrattatori della statua di Montanelli a Milano.
> ...


Costa forse è uno dei pochi veramente preparati in quel cumulo di fannulloni e come ministro dell'ambiente ha fatto buone cose. Mille volte meglio lui che Di Maio, senza dubbio.


----------



## TheKombo (26 Settembre 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Damiano dei Maneskin sul trionfo di Giorgia Meloni: “Oggi è un giorno triste per il mio Paese”​


Brucia ?
.....che tristezza e che ignoranza però


----------



## UDG (26 Settembre 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Damiano dei Maneskin sul trionfo di Giorgia Meloni: “Oggi è un giorno triste per il mio Paese”​


Perché fino ad ora eravamo contenti?


----------



## fabri47 (26 Settembre 2022)

*Alessia Morani del PD fa i complimenti alla Meloni. Parole che sanno di frecciatina al suo partito, che non ha mai creduto nel mettere donne a capo nonostante sia sempre stato portavoce delle istanze femministe: "*_*Complimenti a Giorgia Meloni *_*prima donna italiana che vince le elezioni politiche. Lei è leader della coalizione vincente e si avvia a formare il primo governo italiano a guida femminile. P.s Sulla catastrofe del #Pd e del centro sinistra ne parleremo diffusamente".*


----------



## gabri65 (26 Settembre 2022)

OT, il lobotomizzato di sinistra che conosco oggi stava muto sulla politica.

Non ho affrontato l'argomento, come fosse un giorno come un altro, proprio zero.

Simpatia come al solito, parlato della partita della nazionale e della viola (della quale è tifoso, altro segno di Degrado™).

Brucia più del solito, evidentemente. Parlava di deportazione in caso di vittoria della Melona, ma le valigie, pronto a scappare per non farsi beccare, non le ha ancora preparate.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Alessia Morani del PD fa i complimenti alla Meloni. Parole che sanno di frecciatina al suo partito, che non ha mai creduto nel mettere donne a capo nonostante sia sempre stato portavoce delle istanze femministe: "*_*Complimenti a Giorgia Meloni *_*prima donna italiana che vince le elezioni politiche. Lei è leader della coalizione vincente e si avvia a formare il primo governo italiano a guida femminile. P.s Sulla catastrofe del #Pd e del centro sinistra ne parleremo diffusamente".*


Bene, un bell'endorsement alla lesbicona che puzza di flop da mille miglia.


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Alessia Morani del PD fa i complimenti alla Meloni. Parole che sanno di frecciatina al suo partito, che non ha mai creduto nel mettere donne a capo nonostante sia sempre stato portavoce delle istanze femministe: **".*


è ridicolo, perchè le donne del pd si sono sempre candidate alla segreteria.
se poi Bindi e compagne perdono sempre alle primarie è un altro discorso


----------



## fabri47 (26 Settembre 2022)

*Luca Zaia la pensa diversamente dal segretario Salvini: "Risultato deludente, non possiamo omologarci trovando giustificazioni. È un momento delicato, va affrontato con serietà."*


----------



## fabri47 (26 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Luca Zaia la pensa diversamente dal segretario Salvini: "Risultato deludente, non possiamo omologarci trovando giustificazioni. È un momento delicato, va affrontato con serietà."*


Attenzione a quest'altro. L'uomo del "green pass=patente di libertà". Maledetto!


----------



## Blu71 (26 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Alessia Morani del PD fa i complimenti alla Meloni. Parole che sanno di frecciatina al suo partito, che non ha mai creduto nel mettere donne a capo nonostante sia sempre stato portavoce delle istanze femministe: "*_*Complimenti a Giorgia Meloni *_*prima donna italiana che vince le elezioni politiche. Lei è leader della coalizione vincente e si avvia a formare il primo governo italiano a guida femminile. P.s Sulla catastrofe del #Pd e del centro sinistra ne parleremo diffusamente".*



Nel PD parlano troppo a vuoto. Come pensavano di vincere andando praticamente da soli?


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

*aggiornamenti

Senato*

*57/67 uninominali assegnati

46 centro-destra, 5 M5s, 5 centro-sinistra, 1 lista civica Cateno De Luca


Camera

135/146 uninominali assegnati*

*111 centro-destra, 11 centro-sinistra, 10 M5S, 2 SVP sudtirol, 1 lista civica Cateno De Luca*


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Nel PD parlano troppo a vuoto. Come pensavano di vincere andando praticamente da soli?


Sapevano già di perdere, infatti avevano chiamato Letta che è il segretario delle sconfitte certe (un pò come l'europeista Prodi era il segretario delle vittorie certe), però speravano di rubacchiare più voti al M5S e giocarsela punto a punto con la Meloni. Invece è stata una Caporetto.


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Luca Zaia la pensa diversamente dal segretario Salvini: "Risultato deludente, non possiamo omologarci trovando giustificazioni. È un momento delicato, va affrontato con serietà."*


Ha tradito la lega, e il vero sconfitto oggi è lui come tutti quelli che hanno portato la lega da draghi.
Salvini oggi paga la volontà di non scindere le lega a causa di questi personaggi.
Zaia abbia almeno le decenza di stare zitto


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

spettacolare Cateno De Luca che a Messina durante i lockdown dava spettacolo in diretta social

mette due parlamentari ma lui non entra perchè ha voluto sfidare l'ex governatore Musumeci perdendo il collegio


----------



## Freddiedevil (26 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Alessia Morani del PD fa i complimenti alla Meloni. Parole che sanno di frecciatina al suo partito, che non ha mai creduto nel mettere donne a capo nonostante sia sempre stato portavoce delle istanze femministe: "*_*Complimenti a Giorgia Meloni *_*prima donna italiana che vince le elezioni politiche. Lei è leader della coalizione vincente e si avvia a formare il primo governo italiano a guida femminile. P.s Sulla catastrofe del #Pd e del centro sinistra ne parleremo diffusamente".*



Non mi pare ci siano critiche velate sul non credere nelle donne onestamente. 
La critica dovrebbero farla su come hanno gestito la caduta del Conte2, l'ingresso e l'uscita dal governo Draghi, come hanno condotto la campagna elettorale.
Le donne ce le metti a capo se ne hai di valide, tu chi hai? La Serracchiani? (LOL) La Moretti? 

Pensassero alle cose serie per cortesia.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Settembre 2022)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> *Non mi pare ci siano critiche velate sul non credere nelle donne onestamente.*
> La critica dovrebbero farla su come hanno gestito la caduta del Conte2, l'ingresso e l'uscita dal governo Draghi, come hanno condotto la campagna elettorale.
> Le donne ce le metti a capo se ne hai di valide, tu chi hai? La Serracchiani? (LOL) La Moretti?
> 
> Pensassero alle cose serie per cortesia.


Sottolinea più volte nel post il fatto che Giorgia Meloni è la prima premier donna ed il post è anche bello lungo e soffermato solo su quello. Anche Mentana ci ha visto la frecciatina.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Settembre 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> _*Sapevano già di perdere,*_ infatti avevano chiamato Letta che è il segretario delle sconfitte certe (un pò come l'europeista Prodi era il segretario delle vittorie certe), però speravano di rubacchiare più voti al M5S e giocarsela punto a punto con la Meloni. Invece è stata una Caporetto.



Lo sapevano e tutto sommato forse a loro va benissimo stare all’opposizione in un periodo di crisi economica cosi forte.


----------



## Raryof (26 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> è ridicolo, perchè le donne del pd si sono sempre candidate alla segreteria.
> se poi Bindi e compagne perdono sempre alle primarie è un altro discorso


Se non ho capito male il congresso del pd sarà a marzo, insomma un partito con le idee molto chiare.


----------



## Freddiedevil (26 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sottolinea più volte nel post il fatto che Giorgia Meloni è la prima premier donna ed il post è anche bello lungo e soffermato solo su quello. Anche Mentana ci ha visto la frecciatina.



A Mentana ho solo sentito dire che è stata l'unica del PD a complimentarsi, anche sul fatto di essere la prima premier donna.

Poco importa, credo che sia significativo che la Meloni sarà la prima premier donna, un fatto storicamente rilevante, ma non dica (la Morani) che il PD ha perso per questo o ha commesso un errore su questo.
Nessuna delle donne di quel partito avrebbe il carisma e la leadership della Meloni. Certo, fare peggio di Letta da sto punto di vista è dura, però nessuna potrebbe fare un lavoro decente.


----------



## Mika (26 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *aggiornamenti
> 
> Senato*
> 
> ...


Li ha a salvati il proporzionale altrimenti stavano in 5 gatti in opposizione


----------



## fabri47 (26 Settembre 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Ha tradito la lega, e il vero sconfitto oggi è lui come tutti quelli che hanno portato la lega da draghi.
> *Salvini oggi paga la volontà di non scindere le lega a causa di questi personaggi.*
> Zaia abbia almeno le decenza di stare zitto


Non puoi partire come sovranista e poi, con la scusa del "bene" (anzi male) del paese, appoggi il più europeista. Per di più con il ministro dell'interno che ha triplicato gli sbarchi dei migranti che sono il tuo cavallo di battaglia. Certe scelte le paghi e a carissimo prezzo. Anzi, visto come sta andando negli uninominali gli è andata pure bene a Salvini che come dici tu doveva scindere e magari cercare di far alleanza con qualche lista anti-sistema per arricchire la percentuale. 

Zaia, semplicemente, brama da anni dalla voglia di prendere il posto da segretario. Però lo vedo del tutto inadatto a fare campagna elettorale da Napoli in giù. Ha un aspetto troppo da settentrionale borghese.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Sconfitti in Emilia Romagna (Modena e Ravenna) Boubakar Soumahoro e Ouidad Bakkali, i sindacalisti neri del PD dati come favoriti.*


sono quelli che cercava il milan per il centrocampo?


----------



## TheKombo (26 Settembre 2022)

La Meloni ha condotto una campagna elettorale PERFETTA, certo il vantaggio era ampio, ma non ha sbagliato una mossa e soprattutto si è sottratta abilmente a scontri e polemiche inutili.
Per il resto disfatte da ambo i lati, il "trasformismo" e l'incoerenza di ogni tipo non pagano mai e alla fine si vede.
Bene i 5S, bravi a capitalizzare l' "investimento" del RdC.
Ora inizia il difficile, sarà durissima, mi auguro solo di vedere da SUBITO riforme coraggiose e forti, per valutarne la bontà nei prossimi anni. Al contrario aspettiamoci il solito commissariamento europeo nel giro di 10/12 mesi.


----------



## sunburn (26 Settembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Se non ho capito male il congresso del pd sarà a marzo, insomma un partito con le idee molto chiare.


Il pd è in congresso permanente dalla sua fondazione.


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Settembre 2022)

La7 in lutto.


----------



## 7vinte (26 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Si hanno notizie del buon @7vinte?
> E' ancora a girare nudo in piazza?


ECCOMIII
ABBIAMO VINTOOOOOOOOO


----------



## TheKombo (26 Settembre 2022)

.....Ah un caro saluto alla Von der Leyen,


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (26 Settembre 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Damiano dei Maneskin sul trionfo di Giorgia Meloni: “Oggi è un giorno triste per il mio Paese”​


SPIAZE
canta che ti passa


----------



## jumpy65 (26 Settembre 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Damiano dei Maneskin sul trionfo di Giorgia Meloni: “Oggi è un giorno triste per il mio Paese”​


triste per lui e godurioso per la maggioranza degli italiani e ancor di più perché lui è triste.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Settembre 2022)

*Speranza eletto a Napoli.*


----------



## TheKombo (26 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Speranza eletto a Napoli.*


Noooooooo....mai una gioia


----------



## Mika (26 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *aggiornamenti
> 
> Senato*
> 
> ...


Quando ci saranno i dati definitivi per l'uninominale, dovrebbe mancare poco, no?


----------



## Swaitak (26 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo, come anticipato, spread salito di botto a 235 dopo essere stato stabile a meno di 225 per oltre una settimana.
> 
> Primo avvertimento.


Fresca Ansa: S&P TAGLIA STIME PIL UE NEL 2023 ALLO 0,3%,ITALIA -0,1%


----------



## gabri65 (26 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Fresca Ansa: S&P TAGLIA STIME PIL UE NEL 2023 ALLO 0,3%,ITALIA -0,1%



Ma và, incredibile. La solita Melona ha già fatto danni.

Con Draghi a quanto stavano le percentuali?

Perché tecnicamente comanda ancora lui, eh.


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Quando ci saranno i dati definitivi per l'uninominale, dovrebbe mancare poco, no?


si va un po' a rilento


----------



## fabri47 (26 Settembre 2022)

*Saviano "partigiano" su Twitter: "Leggo Saviano in tendenza perché gli elettori di Meloni mi “invitano” a lasciare il Paese. Questi sono avvertimenti. Questa è l’Italia che ci aspetta. Stanno già stilando una prima lista nera di nemici della patria, alla faccia di chi diceva che il Fascismo è un’altra cosa".

Sotto il post ha messo uno sfondo nero con scritto in bianco "Resistere".*


----------



## hakaishin (26 Settembre 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> ECCOMIII
> ABBIAMO VINTOOOOOOOOO


Godi eh Fratello?


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Settembre 2022)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Non mi pare ci siano critiche velate sul non credere nelle donne onestamente.
> La critica dovrebbero farla su come hanno gestito la caduta del Conte2, l'ingresso e l'uscita dal governo Draghi, come hanno condotto la campagna elettorale.
> Le donne ce le metti a capo se ne hai di valide, tu chi hai? La Serracchiani? (LOL) La Moretti?
> 
> Pensassero alle cose serie per cortesia.


La Morani e la Malpezzi. Ultra-LOL.


----------



## TheKombo (26 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Saviano "partigiano" su Twitter: "Leggo Saviano in tendenza perché gli elettori di Meloni mi “invitano” a lasciare il Paese. Questi sono avvertimenti. Questa è l’Italia che ci aspetta. Stanno già stilando una prima lista nera di nemici della patria, alla faccia di chi diceva che il Fascismo è un’altra cosa".
> 
> Sotto il post ha messo uno sfondo nero con scritto in bianco "Resistere".*



Che degrado


----------



## Raryof (26 Settembre 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> SPIAZE
> canta che ti passa


A parte il dolore dietro.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Fresca Ansa: S&P TAGLIA STIME PIL UE NEL 2023 ALLO 0,3%,ITALIA -0,1%



Beh dai, dall' invasione delle cavallette siamo passati ad un -0,1 %

Bene direi.

Visto il momento attuale sarebbe una notizia positiva, pensavo peggio.


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Speranza eletto a Napoli.*



Eh, vabbè. Questo sta proprio con l'ape regina dei kippahti. Probabilmente è la sua marionetta.


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

>


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (26 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma và, incredibile. La solita Melona ha già fatto danni.
> 
> Con Draghi a quanto stavano le percentuali?
> 
> Perché tecnicamente comanda ancora lui, eh.


draghi ha fatto +3,4% quest'anno.


----------



## 7vinte (26 Settembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Godi eh Fratello?



Evoglia


----------



## pazzomania (26 Settembre 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> draghi ha fatto +3,4% quest'anno.


Draghi l' avrei tenuto per anni.

Ma dire "Draghi ha fatto +3,4%" è una stortura, dai.

In quel 3,4% ho fatto probabilmente più io ( e noi tutti che lavoriamo chiaramente) che lui


----------



## fabri47 (26 Settembre 2022)

*Povia (che ha votato Italexit) dice la sua sui social: "Superare l'ideologia dominante, sennò ci troviamo un sacco di tonti gridare 'oddiohh fascismohh', senza sapere che l'Italia sono anni che cede sovranità".*


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Saviano "partigiano" su Twitter: "Leggo Saviano in tendenza perché gli elettori di Meloni mi “invitano” a lasciare il Paese. Questi sono avvertimenti. Questa è l’Italia che ci aspetta. Stanno già stilando una prima lista nera di nemici della patria, alla faccia di chi diceva che il Fascismo è un’altra cosa".
> 
> Sotto il post ha messo uno sfondo nero con scritto in bianco "Resistere".*


A breve gli istituti di igiene mentake saranno pieni


----------



## Raryof (26 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Saviano "partigiano" su Twitter: "Leggo Saviano in tendenza perché gli elettori di Meloni mi “invitano” a lasciare il Paese. Questi sono avvertimenti. Questa è l’Italia che ci aspetta. Stanno già stilando una prima lista nera di nemici della patria, alla faccia di chi diceva che il Fascismo è un’altra cosa".
> 
> Sotto il post ha messo uno sfondo nero con scritto in bianco "Resistere".*


Il clima che si è creato è qualcosa di meraviglioso, questi qui me li immagino a combattere battaglie per fermare l'aria coi cucchiaini visto che il sistema di potere generalizzante di tante brave e buone influenti teste funzionerà malicchio quando non sei al governo e hai preso una bastonata storica, il pd ad oggi è un partito finito che non ha argomenti, ma chi si prenderà il rischio di parlare sempre di fascismo adesso? ma poi perché dovrebbe farlo? si caricano di responsabilità inutili e rischiano di fare figure di cacca atomiche nel nulla degli argomenti che avrà tutta 'sta gente autobuttatasi tutta d'un tratto in una battaglia contro il nulla ideologico ideato da una politica vuota e di sistema (contro il popolo, contro le idee comuni, a favore del diverso che rende "speciali" gli "artisti"), fa abbastanza ridere, credo vedremo il peggio di tanta gente, ad esempio gli artisti che hanno bisogno di consenso per lavorare che faranno? lotta contro il fascismo? Italia come l'Ungheria? eh? dopo anni di terrore puro e di persone usate come gregge ci sarà ancora gente che si autoescluderà parlando del nulla antifascista? o forse lo fanno adesso perché è una novità e poi torneranno a fare i neutrali del "dobbiamo anche magnà". Quanti Povia piddini vedremo ora?
Questo sì che è degrado puro.


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Speranza eletto a Napoli.*


questo verme si salva ancora con il proporzionale, stavolta proprio con il pd senza diritto di tribuna come la scorsa volta con articolo uno.
devo vedere se entra anche boldrini che hanno messo capolista in Toscana


----------



## fabri47 (26 Settembre 2022)

Io esulto per la debacle PD. Una goduria! Però, penso anche a quello che verrà. Ho la sensazione che i partiti, tutti, siano commissariati. Speriamo di non avere brutte sorprese ai ministeri.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Settembre 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Evoglia


Godiamo dai


----------



## Mika (26 Settembre 2022)

La maggioranza potrebbe cambiare la Costituzione per passare alla Repubblica Presidenziale se volessero?


----------



## gabri65 (26 Settembre 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> draghi ha fatto +3,4% quest'anno.



Molto bene.

Se l'inerzia è un concetto un attimo conosciuto, direi però che il -0.1% è dovuto a studi sulla condotta del governo uscente.

Come si conciliano queste cose?


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (26 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Draghi l' avrei tenuto per anni.
> 
> Ma dire "Draghi ha fatto +3,4%" è una stortura, dai.
> 
> In quel 3,4% ho fatto probabilmente più io ( e noi tutti che lavoriamo chiaramente) che lui


vabbè, rispondevo a gabri usando le sue stesse espressioni. è chiaro che è un artificio retorico.
Detto questo neppure è vero che non ha fatto proprio niente. Ha banalmente garantito politiche economiche che non sono anti-impresa e che non mettono a rischio la stabilità del bilancio pubblico, portando ad una riduzione del cosiddetto premio per il rischio azionario (qualcuno direbbe: "ha favorito gli speculatori") e quindi ad un aumento degli investimenti.
Piccolezze, intendiamoci. Ordinaria amministrazione. Se non fosse che in Italia amiamo farci del male, quindi sta roba è l'eccezione.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (26 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Molto bene.
> 
> Se l'inerzia è un concetto un attimo conosciuto, direi però che il -0.1% è dovuto a studi sulla condotta del governo uscente.
> 
> Come si conciliano queste cose?


c'è una congiuntura internazionale "leggermente" sfavorevole da considerare.


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

*Marta Fascina come Calenda, candidata nel massimo dei collegi dal compagno Silvio e vince solo a Marsala (dicono non ci sia mai stata...)*


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

*Calogero Pisano, candidato FDI sospeso per post pro nazismo, eletto ad Agrigento*


----------



## TheKombo (26 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> La maggioranza potrebbe cambiare la Costituzione per passare alla Repubblica Presidenziale se volessero?


Potrebbero, ma occorrerebbe una profonda riconfigurazione istituzionale, rivedere i poteri di garanzia, modifica della legge elettorale,ecc., insomma non mi sembra fattibile.


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

*il virologo Lopalco quasi doppiato in Salento dal candidato leghista, niente scienza in parlamento*


----------



## gabri65 (26 Settembre 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> c'è una congiuntura internazionale "leggermente" sfavorevole da considerare.



Certo. Infati siamo stati in pandemia per tre anni. Ma adesso siamo usciti (forse) dalla pandemia e teoricamente la guerra a noi ci faceva una sega se non applicavamo le beate sanzioni del cavolo, cosa sulla quale era meglio rifletterci un po'.

Diciamo che casualmente escono adesso, queste congiunture, eh.

Lo so io qual'è la "congiuntura", e forse lo sai anche tu.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Settembre 2022)

Paragone comunque paga l'orgoglio di voler andare da solo ed essere protagonista, fatta eccezione la breve liason con Cabras. Se faceva alleanza con ISP il 3% lo prendeva. Magari era inutile, ma era pur sempre malcontento delle piazze che era presente in parlamento.


----------



## Swaitak (26 Settembre 2022)

*Eletto anche Crisanti*


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (26 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Certo. Infati siamo stati in pandemia per tre anni. Ma adesso siamo usciti (forse) dalla pandemia e teoricamente la guerra a noi ci faceva una sega se non applicavamo le beate sanzioni del cavolo, cosa sulla quale era meglio rifletterci un po'.
> 
> Diciamo che casualmente escono adesso, queste congiunture, eh.
> 
> Lo so io qual'è la "congiuntura", e forse lo sai anche tu.


beh insomma, non è proprio così, tant'è che l'inflazione spinge da ottobre scorso. Ma non mi dilungo.


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

*fratelli coltelli Craxi

Stefania passa a Gela, Bobo fuori a Palermo addirittura terzo*


----------



## bobbylukr (26 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> La maggioranza potrebbe cambiare la Costituzione per passare alla Repubblica Presidenziale se volessero?


Se non ricordo male ci vogliono due votazioni con maggioranza qualificata ( direi con numeri superiori a quelli della maggioranza uscita dalle urne) e poi credo anche un referendum di approvazione finale (su questo punto magari ricordo male eh...)


----------



## Sam (26 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Povia (che ha votato Italexit) dice la sua sui social: "Superare l'ideologia dominante, sennò ci troviamo un sacco di tonti gridare 'oddiohh fascismohh', senza sapere che l'Italia sono anni che cede sovranità".*


_Quando i fascisti fanno oooh
c'è la Bonino
Mentre i fascisti fanno oooh
c'è Giuseppino
Se c'è una cosa che ora so'
ma che mai più io rivedrò
è la crocetta su Paragone
nello scrutinio_


----------



## hakaishin (26 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *fratelli coltelli Craxi
> 
> Stefania passa a Gela, Bobo fuori a Palermo addirittura terzo*


Gela è casa mia


----------



## fabri47 (26 Settembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> _Quando i fascisti fanno oooh
> c'è la Bonino
> Mentre i fascisti fanno oooh
> c'è Giuseppino
> ...


Alla fine, essendo di destra e di idee simili alla coalizione, ritroverà spazio in Rai il buon Giuseppe (Povia).


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Eletto anche Crisanti*


vai Crisantemo, candidati alla segreteria dem
il pd non può opporsi alla scienza

"Crisantemo o sei contro la scienza. Scegli"

stasera festeggiamenti in mascherina FFP2, rigorosamente in garage per non contagiare con l'audio pure


----------



## pazzomania (26 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Paragone comunque paga l'orgoglio di voler andare da solo ed essere protagonista, fatta eccezione la breve liason con Cabras. Se faceva alleanza con ISP il 3% lo prendeva. Magari era inutile, ma era pur sempre malcontento delle piazze che era presente in parlamento.


Paragone paga il fatto di essere Paragone...


----------



## Sam (26 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Alla fine, essendo di destra e di idee simili alla coalizione, ritroverà spazio in Rai il buon Giuseppe (Povia).


Pensa te che intellettualoidi partorisce questo paese.
Siamo passati da Benedetto Croce a Povia.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Settembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Pensa te che intellettualoidi partorisce questo paese.
> Siamo passati da Benedetto Croce a Povia.


Sono d'accordo con te, ma qui passiamo per intellettuale Fedez. Povia, musicalmente può non piacere,, ma è una persona che si informa e quando parla non è poi così banale. Non è il massimo, ma passare da Fedez a Povia è comunque un passo in avanti.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Settembre 2022)

*Paragone a La7: "Pensavamo di poter prendere voti dalla Lega e dal M5S, ma i voti della Lega sono passati a FDI ed il M5S ha ripreso i suoi con il reddito di cittadinanza...Salvini ha pagato l'appoggio a Draghi. Chi ci vedrei dopo di lui? Non riesco ad immaginare un Giorgetti dopo Salvini".*


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

*subito intervista da leader vero per Crisantemo al Gazzettino*

*"La soddisfazione di essere stato eletto cede allo sconforto per il risultato generale. 
Sicuramente speravo in qualcosa di diverso, in un'affermazione maggiore del Partito democratico. 
Ma l'Italia non si cambia in 5 anni. 
Rispettiamo la volontà degli elettori. 
Penso che a questo punto le forze progressiste debbano ragionare su come fare per riconquistare Comune dopo Comune, Regione dopo Regione. 
Le vere elezioni saranno fra 5 anni. *
*Perché in Italia di fatto si cambia ogni 10 anni"*


che ars retorica poderosa, prendi appunti Letta nipote


----------



## Sam (26 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo con te, ma qui passiamo per intellettuale Fedez. Povia, musicalmente può non piacere,, ma è una persona che si informa e quando parla non è poi così banale. Non è il massimo, ma passare da Fedez a Povia è comunque un passo in avanti.


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

comunque nel nord-est le liste sovraniste sotto lo sbarramento hanno fatto un boom

purtroppo Paragone continua a non capire che devono unirsi, parla di altro e della sua Lega...


----------



## fabri47 (26 Settembre 2022)

*Paragone: "Inutile giustificarsi. Una sconfitta è una sconfitta, non sono come quelli che dicono 'eh rispetto alle aspettative'".

Mentana: "Frecciatina a Salvini?".

Paragone nega e annuncia la candidatura di Italexit alle regionali e conferma che il partito andrà in solitaria. *

*Ancora Paragone: "Io con ISP? La somma non fa il totale, non è che se si va uniti sei più forte di prima. Noi siamo diversi".*


----------



## fabri47 (26 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> comunque nel nord-est le liste sovraniste sotto lo sbarramento hanno fatto un boom
> 
> purtroppo Paragone continua a non capire che devono unirsi, parla di altro e della sua Lega...


Paragone vuole fare un M5S-bis, ha anche dei metodi che somigliano molto a Grillo. Mi pare che voglia più mettersi in politica per vendicarsi del suo ex partito, non a caso i dissidenti grillini li accettò in alleanza, mentre con ISP non ne vuole sapere e Toscano da Mazzucco disse di voler unirsi a lui ma Paragone non ha risposto. Lo stesso Adinolfi a Byoblu disse di aver riempito Paragone di messaggi, al quale non ha risposto.


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

mappe interessanti



>


----------



## fabri47 (26 Settembre 2022)

*Paragone: "Salvini, in Lombardia, molli Fontana. Discorso diverso nel Veneto, visto che Zaia è più forte di Salvini e Meloni. Fontana ha anche guai con la procura di Bergamo...".*


----------



## fabri47 (26 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Paragone: "Salvini, in Lombardia, molli Fontana. Discorso diverso nel Veneto, visto che Zaia è più forte di Salvini e Meloni. Fontana ha anche guai con la procura di Bergamo...".*


Qui concordo, Fontana è una cosa imbarazzante. Al di là delle strumentalizzazioni piddino-grilline dell'epoca eh...


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

*Salvini:*

*"9% non mi soddisfa ma saremo protagonisti"*


----------



## Nomaduk (26 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Paragone: "Inutile giustificarsi. Una sconfitta è una sconfitta, non sono come quelli che dicono 'eh rispetto alle aspettative'".
> 
> Mentana: "Frecciatina a Salvini?".
> 
> ...



Avrei provato a unire lui, isp e vita. Potevano arrivare al 4%. Così piuttosto preferivo lasciare questi voti allastensione.


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Settembre 2022)

Nessun "inizio di un incubo"? Strano


----------



## galianivatene (26 Settembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> La Serracchiani fa quasi passare il tracollo per un qualcosa di normale, e parla dei risultati degli altri.


la Serracchiani fa quasi passare la voglia di f*ga, e fa passare qualcosa di anormale come normalità per gli altri.
Vota PD.


scusa se ho trasformato un commento serio e lineare in una baracconata. Ma tanto mi sembra, non posso farci nulla.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Avrei provato a unire lui, isp e *vita*. Potevano arrivare al 4%. Così piuttosto preferivo lasciare questi voti allastensione.


Paragone non voleva unirsi a nessuno. ISP era disposta ad unirsi con tutti, ma Vita e Italexit non hanno voluto accettare. Vita, bisogna dire, che ha pagato il fatto di essere rimasta coerente fino alla fine visto che Italexit e ISP hanno mostrato posizioni ambigue sul vaccino. 

Però, visto il periodo, un sacrificio lo avrebbero potuto fare.


----------



## Raryof (26 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Paragone non voleva unirsi a nessuno. ISP era disposta ad unirsi con tutti, ma Vita e Italexit non hanno voluto accettare. Vita, bisogna dire, che ha pagato il fatto di essere rimasta coerente fino alla fine visto che Italexit e ISP hanno mostrato posizioni ambigue sul vaccino.
> 
> Però, visto il periodo, un sacrificio lo avrebbero potuto fare.


Da quel che ho capito non hanno avuto il tempo per organizzarsi.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Paragone: "Salvini, in Lombardia, molli Fontana. Discorso diverso nel Veneto, visto che Zaia è più forte di Salvini e Meloni. Fontana ha anche guai con la procura di Bergamo...".*


Zaia è un lavoratore, ma non deve uscire dal Veneto.

Se lo magnano.


----------



## Freddiedevil (26 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Salvini:*
> 
> *"9% non mi soddisfa ma saremo protagonisti"*



Non gli andrà giù di stare sotto la Meloni, farà la solita giravolta per stare dentro al governo e all'opposizione quando gli conviene. Strategia che negli ultimi tre anni non ha pagato e dubito che paghi adesso.

Una cosa è sicura, Giorgia dovrà guardarsi più dagli alleati che dall'opposizione. Anche perchè cinque stelle a parte (merito innegabile di Conte che è riuscito a tenere unito qualcosa che sembrava destinato allo sfascio) l'opposizione non esiste.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Settembre 2022)

L' unica cosa che mi dispiace, è il clima a livello europeo ed internazionale che si sta creando attorno al Governo Meloni.

Per ogni questione internazionale o incontro, ci sarà sempre quell' alone di probabile imbarazzo.

E non ha alcun senso, che ci sia, ma ci sarà

Spero solo che Meloni o chi ne farà le veci nelle sedi decisionali, non si faccia condizionare dall' apparente pregiudizio/imbarazzo che per forza ormai si sta creando.

Lo spirito dovrà essere costruttivo, e non distruttivo, da entrambe le parti.


----------



## Swaitak (26 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> L' unica cosa che mi dispiace, è il clima a livello europeo ed internazionale che si sta creando attorno al Governo Meloni.
> 
> Per ogni questione internazionale o incontro, ci sarà sempre quell' alone di probabile imbarazzo.
> 
> ...


ci sarà imbarazzo sul treno per Kiev, stavolta ci salgono le pazze Lizzie e Giorgia


----------



## fabri47 (26 Settembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Da quel che ho capito non hanno avuto il tempo per organizzarsi.


No no, sono scuse. Toscano ha detto chiaramente di voler fare alleanza con tutti (la stessa ISP era un'ammucchiata di altri partitini) e nessuno lo ha smentito. Poi basti vedere che Paragone ha fatto alleanza con Alternativa, dopodichè Cabras è uscito. Paragone vuole creare la risposta al M5S. Strategia che forse alla lunga pagherà, vedremo...Sperando non si vendano come i grillini.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ci sarà imbarazzo sul treno per Kiev, stavolta ci salgono le pazze Lizzie e Giorgia


Hai colto il punto.

Non c'è alcun senso che ci sia, ma in una situazione del genere ci sarebbe, il che è assurdo.

Io comunque su un treno con Lizzie non ci salirei....


----------



## Nomaduk (26 Settembre 2022)

credo sia la prima volta dopo 10 anni che in parlamento non ci sia rappresentanza antisistema. Non parlo di partiti ma di persone perchè nel m5s c'èra un 5% di parlamentari che almeno ci informavano su certe cose. L'ultima legislatura c'èra anche "Alternativa" ad esempio. Siamo tornati al 100% ai vecchi partiti. Non so se borghi si sia candidato alla lega ma sarebbe praticamente l'unico. Non è che cambi molto eh, facevano solo un po di informazione e casino. Da un lato meglio così.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> No no, sono scuse. Toscano ha detto chiaramente di voler fare alleanza con tutti (la stessa ISP era un'ammucchiata di altri partitini) e nessuno lo ha smentito. Poi basti vedere che Paragone ha fatto alleanza con Alternativa, dopodichè Cabras è uscito. Paragone vuole creare la risposta al M5S. Strategia che forse alla lunga pagherà, vedremo...Sperando non si vendano come i grillini.


Mentre Teodori di Vita ha detto chiaramente di non voler fare alleanza con ISP, perchè Rizzo diceva che se il vaccino covid funzionava era giusto renderlo obbligatorio. Per quanto riguarda Italexit, Vita la considera parte del sistema, per una battuta di Paragone dove invitava il governo Draghi a rendere il vaccino obbligatorio così l'esecutivo si prendeva la responsabilità.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Settembre 2022)

Sto dando un' occhiata su Twitter, cosa che non faccio mai.

C'è gente, ma davvero tanta, che parla solo di "bentornati nel 1922" e cose simili.

Ma sono davvero alienate le persone, ma dove c.... vivono?

Devono per forza essere figli di papà per avere tempo di pensare a ste scemenze.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> credo sia la prima volta dopo 10 anni che in parlamento non ci sia rappresentanza antisistema. Non parlo di partiti ma di persone perchè nel m5s c'èra un 5% di parlamentari che almeno ci informavano su certe cose. L'ultima legislatura c'èra anche "Alternativa" ad esempio. Siamo tornati al 100% ai vecchi partiti. Non so se borghi si sia candidato alla lega ma sarebbe praticamente l'unico. Non è che cambi molto eh, facevano solo un po di informazione e casino. Da un lato meglio così.


Beh, è stato il volere popolare.
E meno male, direi.

Tanto sti anti-sistema non combinano mai nulla di utile.


----------



## Swaitak (26 Settembre 2022)

*Il segretario Usa Blinken detta l'agenda : "Siamo ansiosi di lavorare con il governo italiano sui nostri obiettivi condivisi: sostenere un'Ucraina libera e indipendente, rispettare i diritti umani e costruire un futuro economico sostenibile. L'Italia è un alleato fondamentale, una democrazia forte e un partner prezioso"*


----------



## Nomaduk (26 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Il segretario Usa Blinken detta l'agenda : "Siamo ansiosi di lavorare con il governo italiano sui nostri obiettivi condivisi: sostenere un'Ucraina libera e indipendente, rispettare i diritti umani e costruire un futuro economico sostenibile. L'Italia è un alleato fondamentale, una democrazia forte e un partner prezioso"*


stia tranquillo. seguiremo i vostri dettami alla lettera, come sempre dal 1945 a parte la crisi sigonella gestita magistralmente da craxi.


----------



## elpacoderoma (26 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sto dando un' occhiata su Twitter, cosa che non faccio mai.
> 
> C'è gente, ma davvero tanta, che parla solo di "bentornati nel 1922" e cose simili.
> 
> ...


Diciamo che al giorno d’ oggi la vittoria del centrodestra stona un po’ con i tempi che corrono in Europa.
Personalmente non voterei mai chi propone una flat tax al 25% pari per tutti ricchi e poveri però finalmente avrò modo di apprezzare il miracolo economico che verrà grazie al nuovo governo.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Il segretario Usa Blinken detta l'agenda : "Siamo ansiosi di lavorare con il governo italiano sui nostri obiettivi condivisi: sostenere un'Ucraina libera e indipendente, rispettare i diritti umani e costruire un futuro economico sostenibile. L'Italia è un alleato fondamentale, una democrazia forte e un partner prezioso"*


A novembre cambieranno gli equilibri e a dettare l'agenda saranno i repubblicani.


----------



## smallball (26 Settembre 2022)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Non gli andrà giù di stare sotto la Meloni, farà la solita giravolta per stare dentro al governo e all'opposizione quando gli conviene. Strategia che negli ultimi tre anni non ha pagato e dubito che paghi adesso.
> 
> Una cosa è sicura, Giorgia dovrà guardarsi più dagli alleati che dall'opposizione. Anche perchè cinque stelle a parte (merito innegabile di Conte che è riuscito a tenere unito qualcosa che sembrava destinato allo sfascio) l'opposizione non esiste.


Se avrà dicasteri di peso Salvini starà molto tranquillo


----------



## pazzomania (26 Settembre 2022)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Diciamo che al giorno d’ oggi la vittoria del centrodestra stona un po’ con i tempi che corrono in Europa.
> Personalmente non voterei mai chi propone una flat tax al 25% pari per tutti ricchi e poveri però finalmente avrò modo di apprezzare il miracolo economico che verrà grazie al nuovo governo.


Sono totalmente contro anche io, la Flat Tax

Primo perchè, una flat tax al 25% non cambierebbe di una virgola la vita al 99% delle persone, ma avvantaggerebbe solo i ricchi.

Ma per me è più roba da Salvini, non credo Meloni la farà.

O se verrà fatta, sarà in modo che non cambi sostanzialmente nulla.

Se fanno una misura che non da nulla alla gente normale, ma che aumenta il numero di auto da 100.000 euro in giro e basta, ne pagherà le conseguenze.


----------



## Trumpusconi (26 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Il segretario Usa Blinken detta l'agenda : "Siamo ansiosi di lavorare con il governo italiano sui nostri obiettivi condivisi: sostenere un'Ucraina libera e indipendente, rispettare i diritti umani e costruire un futuro economico sostenibile. L'Italia è un alleato fondamentale, una democrazia forte e un partner prezioso"*


Se volevate la conferma del perchè a sto giro lasceranno governare il cdx eccola qua.
America first, second, third and last.
Capito questo, si capisce tutta la politica italiana.
E la Meloni oggi è l'uomo (o meglio la donna...) di Washington come lo era Andreotti prima e come lo è stato a lungo Berlusconi.
Salvini non ha mai capito questo, e infatti la sua carriera è finita.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Settembre 2022)

Scusate, è qui che si festeggia?


----------



## pazzomania (26 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se volevate la conferma del perchè a sto giro lasceranno governare il cdx eccola qua.
> America first, second, third and last.
> Capito questo, si capisce tutta la politica italiana.
> E la Meloni oggi è l'uomo (o meglio la donna...) di Washington come lo era Andreotti prima e come lo è stato a lungo Berlusconi.
> Salvini non ha mai capito questo, e infatti la sua carriera è finita.


Perchè se l' avesse capito, gli Usa avrebbero preso SALVINI come "loro uomo" ?  

Allora è proprio vero che gli Stati Uniti sono alla frutta come si dice in giro


----------



## Swaitak (26 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Perchè se l' avesse capito, gli Usa avrebbero preso SALVINI come "loro uomo" ?
> 
> Allora è proprio vero che gli Stati Uniti sono alla frutta come si dice in giro


gli mancano solo le calze a rete, l'idiozia c'è tutta


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Il segretario Usa Blinken detta l'agenda : "Siamo ansiosi di lavorare con il governo italiano sui nostri obiettivi condivisi: sostenere un'Ucraina libera e indipendente, rispettare i diritti umani e costruire un futuro economico sostenibile. L'Italia è un alleato fondamentale, una democrazia forte e un partner prezioso"*


non so se mi faccia più ridere i diritti umani, quando non riconoscono il tribunale internazionale per non essere condannati per le violazioni, o l'Ucraina indipendente come primo punto


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se volevate la conferma del perchè a sto giro lasceranno governare il cdx eccola qua.
> America first, second, third and last.
> Capito questo, si capisce tutta la politica italiana.
> E la Meloni oggi è l'uomo (o meglio la donna...) di Washington come lo era Andreotti prima e come lo è stato a lungo Berlusconi.
> Salvini non ha mai capito questo, e infatti la sua carriera è finita.


Salvini era vicino a Trump, il problema è che non si è votato per via della renzianata altrimenti avrebbe governato

c'è da dire una cosa: Draghi è stato l'unione tra Bruxelles e Washington, mentre Meloni non lo sarà mai in ottica UE

l'Italia governativa ora è fuori dalla maggioranza PPE-SD a Bruxelles e Gentiloni potrebbe essere anche sostituito

comunque è un cambio importante che avrà delle conseguenze


----------



## gabri65 (26 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Il segretario Usa Blinken detta l'agenda : "Siamo ansiosi di lavorare con il governo italiano sui nostri obiettivi condivisi: sostenere un'Ucraina libera e indipendente, rispettare i diritti umani e costruire un futuro economico sostenibile. L'Italia è un alleato fondamentale, una democrazia forte e un partner prezioso"*



Nessun problema.

La Russia ci dà X, la Cina ci dà Y.

Fate un'offerta superiore o levatevi dalle scatole. Adesso.


----------



## Trumpusconi (26 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Perchè se l' avesse capito, gli Usa avrebbero preso SALVINI come "loro uomo" ?
> 
> Allora è proprio vero che gli Stati Uniti sono alla frutta come si dice in giro


Era troppo compromesso con la Russia.
Finchè c'è stato Trump poteva andare bene come utile scemo, dopo non più.
Comunque il prossimo presidente non è affatto detto sia Trump, e un repubblicano normale probabilmente favorirebbe la Meloni ancora di pià di Biden (con cui comunque andrà d'accordo)


----------



## Freddiedevil (26 Settembre 2022)

smallball ha scritto:


> Se avrà dicasteri di peso Salvini starà molto tranquillo



Mmm non sono sicuro sai, lo sciacallo ha dimostrato che anzi se gli dai gli strumenti giusti per portare avanti le sue battaglie personali ci sguazza dentro e inizia coi soliti deliri di onnipotenza.
Gestirlo non sarà semplice secondo me per la Meloni.

Chissà se si saranno messi d'accordo anzitempo sulla composizione del governo. Da qualche dichiarazione del capitano coraggioso credo di no  si aspetterà di ricevere più di quello che la Meloni sarà disposta a dargli.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Settembre 2022)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Mmm non sono sicuro sai, lo sciacallo ha dimostrato che anzi se gli dai gli strumenti giusti per portare avanti le sue battaglie personali ci sguazza dentro e inizia coi soliti deliri di onnipotenza.
> Gestirlo non sarà semplice secondo me per la Meloni.
> 
> Chissà se si saranno messi d'accordo anzitempo sulla composizione del governo. Da qualche dichiarazione del capitano coraggioso credo di no  si aspetterà di ricevere più di quello che la Meloni sarà disposta a dargli.



La Melona a Salvini se lo magna.

Il problema è il Berlusca e tutta la feccia che gli ruota intorno, a partire dalle bagasce di corte, roba che la Santanché apparirà una santa a confronto.


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

*Schifani nettamente avanti nelle proiezioni come governatore siciliano
testa a testa con tre partiti in meno dell'1% tra FDI, lista civica Cateno De Luca e M5S*


----------



## __king george__ (26 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Nessun problema.
> 
> La Russia ci dà X, la Cina ci dà Y.
> 
> Fate un'offerta superiore o levatevi dalle scatole. Adesso.



 

stai in fissa..

rassegnati continueremo ad avere il tricolore che brilla tra le stelle (e le strisce) con qualunque governo..

a meno che non succeda l'assurdo e vada al potere casapound..allora sarebbe un altro discorso


----------



## King of the North (26 Settembre 2022)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Il reddito di cittadinanza c'è ovunque, andrebbero solo fatti i controlli. Cmq lavoro per tutti non ce n'è, soprattutto se il PD ha intenzione di portare qui tutta l'Africa.
> I problemi sono altri


Quelli del reddito di cittadinanza è uno dei problemi da debellare immediatamente. Lavoro c’è per tutti quelli che hanno voglia di lavorare. Dessero più incentivi agli imprenditori e meno tasse, vedrai come aumenta il lavoro.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Settembre 2022)

Come mai nessuno ha aperto una discussione sugli aiuti di stato incassati dai vari Ferragnez, belen, calciatori e artisti vari? Panorama ha fatto una bella lista di nomi


----------



## gabri65 (26 Settembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> stai in fissa..
> 
> rassegnati continueremo ad avere il tricolore che brilla tra le stelle (e le strisce) con qualunque governo..
> 
> a meno che non succeda l'assurdo e vada al potere casapound..allora sarebbe un altro discorso



Sì, proprio perché non fai in questa maniera.

La Turchia insegna, se poi ti senti più stupido di un qualsiasi buzzurro turco, accomodati.

E non ci trovo niente da ridere.


----------



## Freddiedevil (26 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> La Melona a Salvini se lo magna.
> 
> Il problema è il Berlusca e tutta la feccia che gli ruota intorno, a partire dalle bagasce di corte, roba che la Santanché apparirà una santa a confronto.



La storia insegna che Salvini al governo può essere un dito in quel posto per chi vuol governare. Magari la Meloni sarà più abile dei 5 stelle, ma dopo un anno di governo giallo-verde i rapporti di forza in termini di consenso erano totalmente ribaltati.
Salvini passerebbe sopra chiunque per conservare e irrobustire quello che ha in termini di consensi e gradimenti.

Per ciò che riguarda FI penso che, trattandosi la classe dirigente di FdI praticamente tutta proveniente dall'ex PDL (FI e AN) penso che si troveranno bene fra ex compagni. L'unica cosa per cui potrebbero aver problemi è la visione differente che hanno circa i rapporti con l'UE. 

Vedremo già a fine anno quando si dovrà fare la legge di bilancio cosa accadrà.

In ogni caso, non voglio tirarla a nessuno, chi riceve l'incarico di formare un governo si trova una bella patata bollente da maneggiare. Siamo in una situazione molto complessa e delicata per ovvi motivi.


----------



## Raryof (26 Settembre 2022)

Sarà interessante capire con quale coraggio le brave e buone ong porteranno il loro traffico umano qua in Italia, in un paese coi fascisti al governo.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Settembre 2022)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> La storia insegna che Salvini al governo può essere un dito in quel posto per chi vuol governare. Magari la Meloni sarà più abile dei 5 stelle, ma dopo un anno di governo giallo-verde i rapporti di forza in termini di consenso erano totalmente ribaltati.
> Salvini passerebbe sopra chiunque per conservare e irrobustire quello che ha in termini di consensi e gradimenti.
> 
> Per ciò che riguarda FI penso che, trattandosi la classe dirigente di FdI praticamente tutta proveniente dall'ex PDL (FI e AN) penso che si troveranno bene fra ex compagni. L'unica cosa per cui potrebbero aver problemi è la visione differente che hanno circa i rapporti con l'UE.
> ...



Tieni conto che Salvini ha preso una bella bastonata ed è in chiara situazione di inferiorità, e anche di molto precario.

Se è veramente stupido, cosa da non escludere, potrebbe anche fare come dici. Ma credo che gli convenga fare il bravo ragazzo perché deve combattere anche internamente. Per lui è forse l'ultima occasione, non è alla fine della carriera, anagraficamente parlando.

Quell'altro invece è un cane sciolto a fine vita, in pieno delirio, a lui perdere o acquistare consenso frega fino ad un certo punto, ormai è una forza stabile a quella percentuale grazie a mafia e connivenze, sta lì solo per il suo ego e le suddette bagasce.

Ma nonostante il delirio, è incredibilmente più furbo di Salvini, che secondo me può essere ammaestrato più facilmente.

Poi chiaro che ragioniamo per opinioni e sensazioni, niente contro il tuo parere, vedremo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Settembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Sarà interessante capire con quale coraggio le brave e buone ong porteranno il loro traffico umano qua in Italia, in un paese coi fascisti al governo.



Saranno ancora di più incentivate, così potranno strillare "avete visto? i fascistih non vogliono aprirci i porti"


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Settembre 2022)

*+ Europa chiede il riconteggio delle schede.*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *+ Europa chiede il riconteggio delle schede.*



Al riconteggio +Europa sarà sotto il 2%


----------



## Swaitak (26 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *+ Europa chiede il riconteggio delle schede.*


magari qualche scheda si è persa sotto qualche lapide


----------



## gabri65 (26 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *+ Europa chiede il riconteggio delle schede.*



#ANNOSTATIGLIHACKERRUSSI


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2022)

Speriamo di non vedere mai più Ministri ibrido uomo ologramma tipo Colao (un Mostro vero e con la maiuscola) handicappati come Giggino e nullità assolute come la Lamortese


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Luca Zaia la pensa diversamente dal segretario Salvini: "Risultato deludente, non possiamo omologarci trovando giustificazioni. È un momento delicato, va affrontato con serietà."*



Questo buffone di Zaia qualche settimana fa ha detto che la Lega deve aprirsi al mondo LGBTSHSHSJhj


----------



## Freddiedevil (26 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Tieni conto che Salvini ha preso una bella bastonata ed è in chiara situazione di inferiorità, e anche di molto precario.
> 
> Se è veramente stupido, cosa da non escludere, potrebbe anche fare come dici. Ma credo che gli convenga fare il bravo ragazzo perché deve combattere anche internamente. Per lui è forse l'ultima occasione, non è alla fine della carriera, anagraficamente parlando.
> 
> ...




Il nano ormai lo vedo senza reali obiettivi però. Al massimo lo vedo poter ambire a qualche carica istituzionale, ma non credo abbia tante velleità. 
Sappiamo però che per il suo ego può essere un colpo star sotto a qualcun altro, per di più una donna 
Magari in cambio vorrà qualche cosa sul tema giustizia, qualche provvedimento per sé e gli amici di merende.


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

*resoconto primo partito/coalizione per paese estero circoscrizione Europa

Affluenza bassa*

Russia: 51% destra

Bielorussia: 48% destra

Lettonia: 52% destra

Estonia: 46% sinistra

Lituania: 34% sinistra

Finlandia: 51% sinistra

Svezia: 55% sinistra

Norvegia: 45% sinistra

Turchia: 40% sinistra

Moldovia: 64% destra

Polonia: 34% destra

Romania: 53% destra

Slovacchia: 37% destra

Ungheria: 52% destra

Serbia: 47% destra

Repubblica Ceca: 36% sinistra

Danimarca: 57% sinistra

Bulgaria: 59% destra

Grecia: 45% sinistra

Albania: 44% destra

Nord Macedonia: 40% destra

Montenegro: 44% destra

Croazia: 41% destra

Slovenia: 38% sinistra

Austria: 59% sinistra

Germania: 38% sinistra

Olanda: 53% sinistra

Belgio: 46% sinistra

Svizzera: 37% destra

Regno Unito: 48% sinistra

Irlanda: 47% sinistra

Francia: 47% destra

Spagna: 42% sinistra

Portogallo: 40% sinistra

Malta: 40% destra

Bosnia-Erzegovina: 49% destra

Cipro: 36% destra

Islanda: 52% sinistra


----------



## Sam (26 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Saranno ancora di più incentivate, così potranno strillare "avete visto? i fascistih non vogliono aprirci i porti"


La Rackete ha già affittato il pedalò con cui tenterà di speronare le navi al porto di Genova.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Questo buffone di Zaia qualche settimana fa ha detto che la Lega deve aprirsi al mondo LGBTSHSHSJhj


Lungi da me difendere quel pirlone di Salvini, ma questa debacle è soprattutto "merito" dei governatori leghisti che tanto hanno insistito per rimanere all'interno del governo.
Stessa situazione accaduta durante il Conte1, quando, sempre loro, hanno spinto salvini a scavarsi la fossa (per poi fare finta di niente e lasciare Salvini contro tutti)

Direi che alcuni di loro sono buoni solamente ad accaparrarsi i voti alle regionali e nulla più, perchè come testa, lungimiranza e q.i.....praticamente stanno sottozero.


----------



## Sam (26 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *+ Europa chiede il riconteggio delle schede.*


Anch’io.
In effetti è impossibile che Della Vedova ce l’abbia fatta.


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

mi sto scompisciando a vedere tutti i paesi più assurdi in Africa e Asia dove vince il pd 

nel Malawi, paese più povero del mondo, 28 persone vanno a votare Letta


----------



## Shmuk (26 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Marta Fascina come Calenda, candidata nel massimo dei collegi dal compagno Silvio e vince solo a Marsala (dicono non ci sia mai stata...)*



Dudù.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Settembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> La Rackete ha già affittato il pedalò con cui tenterà di speronare le navi al porto di Genova.



Insieme ai banchi a rotelle, forse il punto in assoluto più basso della dignità italiota, roba da mettere ad imperitura memoria sull'Altare della Patria.


----------



## Sam (26 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Insieme ai banchi a rotelle, forse il punto in assoluto più basso della dignità italiota, roba da mettere ad imperitura memoria sull'Altare della Patria.


I banchi a rotelle li usa per fuggire dalla polizia.
C’è la Azzolina che fa da palo e aspetta la Rackete.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Settembre 2022)

Notizie su Crisanti?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Notizie su Crisanti?



Crisanti è passato, non so come, ma ci è riuscito


----------



## smallball (26 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Lungi da me difendere quel pirlone di Salvini, ma questa debacle è soprattutto "merito" dei governatori leghisti che tanto hanno insistito per rimanere all'interno del governo.
> Stessa situazione accaduta durante il Conte1, quando, sempre loro, hanno spinto salvini a scavarsi la fossa (per poi fare finta di niente e lasciare Salvini contro tutti)
> 
> Direi che alcuni di loro sono buoni solamente ad accaparrarsi i voti alle regionali e nulla più, perchè come testa, lungimiranza e q.i.....praticamente stanno sottozero.


Ci sarà una resa dei conti tra Salvini e il terzetto Giorgetti Zaia Fedriga


----------



## gabri65 (26 Settembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> I banchi a rotelle li usa per fuggire dalla polizia.
> C’è la Azzolina che fa da palo e aspetta la Rackete.



Guida Bakayoko.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Settembre 2022)

*Conte: "Presidenzialismo? Bisognerà vedere che tipo sarà. Ma trapiantarlo in una fase come questa, in un governo che vuole fare un asse con Orban, Vox e i polacchi, poi c'è la corsa al riarmo...".*


----------



## fabri47 (26 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Conte: "Presidenzialismo? Bisognerà vedere che tipo sarà. Ma trapiantarlo in una fase come questa, in un governo che vuole fare un asse con Orban, Vox e i polacchi, poi c'è la corsa al riarmo...".*


*Conte: *_*"Presidenzialismo bisogna farlo con il coinvolgimento di tutti ed in una serenità sociale ed economica. E non mi sembra che ci siano le condizioni".*_


----------



## fabri47 (26 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Conte: *_*"Presidenzialismo bisogna farlo con il coinvolgimento di tutti ed in una serenità sociale ed economica. E non mi sembra che ci siano le condizioni".*_


Non ha chiuso totalmente. E attenzione che se convinci il M5S è fatta.


----------



## Mika (26 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non ha chiuso totalmente. E attenzione che se convinci il M5S è fatta.


Però ha detto che non ci sono le condizioni. Lo ha detto per fare quello che non dice no a prescindere, ma nessun il Presidenzialismo lo vuole solo il CDX. Per il PD sarebbe la morte. Per il M5S non so. Forse è più facile convincere il terzo polo che il M5S.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Settembre 2022)

*Conte rivolgendosi alla Meloni: "Le differenze non sono devianze, vanno rispettate".*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Settembre 2022)

smallball ha scritto:


> Ci sarà una resa dei conti tra Salvini e il terzetto Giorgetti Zaia Fedriga



Dal 2019 che me lo auguro. 
Salvini, per quanto buffone sia, riempie comunque le piazze, attira simpatie (e antipatie) e fa parlare di lui. Per me un partito di Salvini supererebbe tranquillamente il 4%.
Mentre dall'altro lato chi mai voterebbe per Zaia, Federiga e Giorgetti? La Padania inferiore, e praticamente ritornerebbero al 4-5% dell'epoca Bossi.

Anche perchè i tre sono praticamente come Letta, o, per chi ricorda qualche anno fa, come Martina del PD: degli zombie


----------



## fabri47 (26 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Però ha detto che non ci sono le condizioni. Lo ha detto per fare quello che non dice no a prescindere, ma nessun il Presidenzialismo lo vuole solo il CDX. Per il PD sarebbe la morte. Per il M5S non so. Forse è più facile convincere il terzo polo che il M5S.


Il Terzo Polo vuole l'elezione diretta del premier.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Conte rivolgendosi alla Meloni: "Le differenze non sono devianze, vanno rispettate".*



Avvisatelo che la campagna elettorale è terminata.


----------



## Mika (26 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il Terzo Polo vuole l'elezione diretta del premier.


Il Presidenzialismo richiede l'elezione diretta del PdR che però ha più poteri del PdC, se lo si fa alla francese. Se lo si vuole fare alla Statunitense praticamente bisogna togliere il PdC.

Il CDx mi pare che voglia togliere il Senato e rimanere solo con la Camera, se non ricordo male.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (26 Settembre 2022)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Il nano ormai lo vedo senza reali obiettivi però. Al massimo lo vedo poter ambire a qualche carica istituzionale, ma non credo abbia tante velleità.
> Sappiamo però che per il suo ego può essere un colpo star sotto a qualcun altro, per di più una donna
> Magari in cambio vorrà qualche cosa sul tema giustizia, qualche provvedimento per sé e gli amici di merende.


sul fatto di star sotto una donna non lo vedo cosi' reticente


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

*i progressisti che non ti aspetti, ecco dove vince Letta nipote in Asia e Africa:*

Pakistan: 54% sinistra

Iran: 55% sinistra

Arabia Saudita: 38% sinistra

Oman: 36% sinistra

Azerbaigian: 46% sinistra

Bangladesh: 59% sinistra

Malesia: 40% sinistra

Vietnam: 36% sinistra

Laos: 44% sinistra

Myanmar: 57% sinistra

Cambogia: 53% sinistra

India: 50% sinistra

Giordania: 60% sinistra

Sri Lanka: 46% sinistra

Sudan: 71% sinistra

Etiopia: 42% sinistra

Algeria: 45% sinistra

Marocco: 43% sinistra

Mali: 61% sinistra

Senegal: 49% sinistra

Benin: 41% sinistra

Togo: 48% sinistra

Camerun: 47% sinistra

Repubblica Democratica Congo: 43% sinistra

Ruanda: 52% sinistra

Uganda: 63% sinistra

Kenya: 46% sinistra

Tanzania: 48% sinistra

Angola: 57% sinistra

Zambia: 39% sinistra

Mozambico: 52% sinistra

Namibia: pari merito destra e sinistra

Madagascar: 33% sinistra


----------



## TheKombo (26 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Però ha detto che non ci sono le condizioni. Lo ha detto per fare quello che non dice no a prescindere, ma nessun il Presidenzialismo lo vuole solo il CDX. Per il PD sarebbe la morte. Per il M5S non so. Forse è più facile convincere il terzo polo che il M5S.


Giusto, però sappiamo che Conte non brilla certo per coerenza quindi tutto è possibile. Se è furbo va a vedere il gioco.


----------



## Swaitak (26 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *i progressisti che non ti aspetti, ecco dove vincono letta e renzi in Asia e Africa:*
> 
> Pakistan: 54% sinistra
> 
> ...


praticamente gli scafisti di Lampedusa


----------



## fabri47 (26 Settembre 2022)

TheKombo ha scritto:


> Giusto, però sappiamo che Conte non brilla certo per coerenza quindi tutto è possibile. Se è furbo va a vedere il gioco.


Conte vuole rendere il PD la sua stampella. Come voleva fare Renzi con IV, quindi come dici tu, tutto è possibile.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Avvisatelo che la campagna elettorale è terminata.



Avvisatelo soprattutto che gli show in streaming durante i lockdown sono terminati.
Un'ora di conferenza.


----------



## TheKombo (26 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Conte vuole rendere il PD la sua stampella. Come voleva fare Renzi con IV, quindi come dici tu, tutto è possibile.


Se gli riesce ha fatto bingo, ma non posso pensare che per quanto alla frutta il PD si suicidi in questo modo senza "lottare".
Per me gli scenari sono 2: o i 5S giocano di sponda con la destra e li annientano definitivamente (cosa che auspico) o fanno fronte comune all'opposizione e allora rischiano loro in prima persona.
Vedremo


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

*Liliana Segre, come senatore più anziano, presiederà la sessione di palazzo Madama fino alla nomina del nuovo presidente

ha tolto il posto al giuovane Silvio che già pregustava la seduta e che in settimana spegnerà appena 86 candeline*


----------



## Mika (26 Settembre 2022)

TheKombo ha scritto:


> Giusto, però sappiamo che Conte non brilla certo per coerenza quindi tutto è possibile. Se è furbo va a vedere il gioco.


Dipende che tipo di Presidenzialismo vuole. Se vuole un Presidenzialismo farlocco dove il Parlamento decide e il Presidente è un burattino solo però invece di essere votato dal Parlamento ma da noi come contentino, il CDx non accetterà mai.

Nel Presidenzialismo sappiamo bene che alla fine il Consiglio dei Ministri scelto dal Presidente eletto dal popolo vale di più del Parlamento.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Settembre 2022)

*Risultati finali CDX: al senato 115 senatori, alla camera 235*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Risultati finali CDX: al senato 115 senatori, alla camera 235*



Mmh... al senato non sono un po' pochi?


----------



## Mika (26 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Risultati finali CDX: al senato 115 senatori, alla camera 235*


Speravo in una forbice più ampia la Senato. La maggioranza e 101 mi pare.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Settembre 2022)

Vanno bene anche 115, tanto in alcune votazioni dovrebbero avere anche qualche stampella esterna


----------



## TheKombo (26 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Dipende che tipo di Presidenzialismo vuole. Se vuole un Presidenzialismo farlocco dove il Parlamento decide e il Presidente è un burattino solo però invece di essere votato dal Parlamento ma da noi come contentino, il CDx non accetterà mai.
> 
> Nel Presidenzialismo sappiamo bene che alla fine il Consiglio dei Ministri scelto dal Presidente eletto dal popolo vale di più del Parlamento.


Si si assolutamente, è il CDX ha dare le carte, ci mancherebbe.
Ripeto i 5S sono riusciti in modo incredibile e anche un po' casuale a ribaltare i rapporti di forza col PD, cosa impensabile fino a 5/6 mesi fa.
Hanno l'occasione irripetibile di fare all in, vediamo se hanno imparato qualcosa o si fanno "raggirare" ancora una volta.


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mmh... al senato non sono un po' pochi?


ho visto che non hanno ancora ufficializzato certe sezioni sul Viminale, strano abbiano già assegnato i seggi

comunque è una maggioranza buona, considerato che al Senato fanno sempre leggi elettorali da lustri per non avere maggioranza schiacciante

poi considera che i senatori a vita sono solitamente filogovernativi e alcuni neanche vanno per salute


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Risultati finali CDX: al senato 115 senatori, alla camera 235*


leggo 238 alla Camera


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (26 Settembre 2022)

Ho votato la Meloni. 

Godo. 


Zecche a casa. Sperando che cambi qualcosa in questo paese, anche se non ci credo molto


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

ultime due ore in piedi fino alle 21 per mitraglietta Mentana che non si siede da ieri alle 22


----------



## ARKANA (26 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se volevate la conferma del perchè a sto giro lasceranno governare il cdx eccola qua.
> America first, second, third and last.
> Capito questo, si capisce tutta la politica italiana.
> E la Meloni oggi è l'uomo (o meglio la donna...) di Washington come lo era Andreotti prima e come lo è stato a lungo Berlusconi.
> Salvini non ha mai capito questo, e infatti la sua carriera è finita.


chiedo a te che mi sembri ''studiato'' sull'argomento, perchè se a fare i cani di washington sono quelli di ''sinistra'' (che ripeto ancora una volta, per me di sinistra non hanno niente) sono servi/schiavi dei poteri forti, mentre se lo fa la meloni è tutto un ''eh, non può fare altrimenti poverina ''?


----------



## Mika (26 Settembre 2022)

TheKombo ha scritto:


> Si si assolutamente, è il CDX ha dare le carte, ci mancherebbe.
> Ripeto i 5S sono riusciti in modo incredibile e anche un po' casuale a ribaltare i rapporti di forza col PD, cosa impensabile fino a 5/6 mesi fa.
> Hanno l'occasione irripetibile di fare all in, vediamo se hanno imparato qualcosa o si fanno "raggirare" ancora una volta.


Hanno la possibilità di cambiare completamente le carte in tavola appoggiando certi punti del programma del Cdx (non sull'economia ma proprio sul sistema politico), possono poter fare fuori il vecchio partitismo logoro e riuscire a fare un modello USA con un bipartitismo serio. Conservatori (FdI, Lega, Fi) - Progressisti (M5S - Terzo Polo) stagnante, senza possibilità di fare nuovi partiti (come in USA) uno sceglie di entrare in una delle due fazioni. Tagliando completamente il PD come partito mandando in pensione la vecchia classe politica e assorbendo quella nuova. Dipende se loro vorranno scardinare la vecchia politica per un sistema totalmente in mano alla gente che li vota per linea diretta con Primarie e Voto Presidenziale alla USA o alla Francese o rimanere con un sistema politico vecchio e logoro che non ha mai portato a governi duraturi.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Settembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ho votato la Meloni.
> 
> Godo.
> 
> ...



Votato anche io per lei.
E guardando i pianti e le esplosioni di fegato di personaggi/artisti/minkioni vari sono già soddisfatto così


----------



## TheKombo (26 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Hanno la possibilità di cambiare completamente le carte in tavola appoggiando certi punti del programma del Cdx (non sull'economia ma proprio sul sistema politico), posso poter fare fuori il vecchio partitismo logoro e riuscire a fare un modello USA con un bipartitismo serio. Conservatori (FdI, Lega, Fi) - Progressisti (M5S - Terzo Polo) stagnante, senza possibilità di fare nuovi partiti come in USA, uno sceglie di entrare in una delle due fazioni. Tagliando completamente il PD come partito mandando in pensione la vecchia classe politica e assorbendo quella nuova. Dipende se loro vorranno scardinare la vecchia politica per un sistema totalmente in mano alla gente che li vota per linea diretta con Primarie e Voto Presidenziale alla USA o alla Francese o rimanere con un sistema politico vecchio e logoro che non ha mai portato a governi duraturi.


Perfetto, però ripeto considerando che parliamo dei 5S non saprei davvero cosa aspettarmi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Settembre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> chiedo a te che mi sembri ''studiato'' sull'argomento, perchè se a fare i cani di washington sono quelli di ''sinistra'' (che ripeto ancora una volta, per me di sinistra non hanno niente) sono servi/schiavi dei poteri forti, mentre se lo fa la meloni è tutto un ''eh, non può fare altrimenti poverina ''?


Perché chi lo dice ignora completamente una cosa chiamata Geo-politica e commenta gli accadimenti con gli occhi del tifoso della politica.

L'Italia da sola, senza NATO, senza USA non conta nulla, già oggi siamo considerati uno stato minore, conserviamo un certo peso esclusivamente perché siamo in un certo contesto geopolitico.

Abbandonare quel contesto significherebbe dover contare esclusivamente su noi stessi e l'Italia ad oggi non ha la forza di poter proiettare un peso di qualche tipo da sola bel panorama internazionale.

Se si vuole raggiungere una indipendenza dalla visione di Washington bisogna iniziare a pensare che serve spendere nelle forze armate (necessarie per contare qualcosa, anche senza mai utilizzarle esercitano comunque una loro influenza strategico-politica, ma se sono deboli ottieni l'effetto contrario), in secondo luogo devi iniziare ad avere una tua propria sfera di influenza, attraverso patti economici e politici, anche questo dispendioso e complicato per un paese come l'Italia. 

Serve tutto questo per allontanarsi da Washington e diventare al 100% autonomi per quanto riguarda le posizioni internazionali, ti sembra un progetto di facile attuazione per l'Italia?

In tutto ciò c'è anche l'UE, devi avere a che fare anche con loro, anche perché è si possibile uscire dall'Europa ma bisogna mettersi in testa che per almeno 7/8 anni sarebbero lacrime e sangue prima di tornare ad avere una certa stabilità. Siamo pronti a questo? Non credo.

L'unica cosa fattibile sarebbe quella di andare verso un patto di difesa europeo concreto, ma anche qui Italia e gli altri paesi dovrebbero comunque aumentare le spese militari, non al livello di stare totalmente da soli ma comunque andrebbe fatto.

Certi errori originali non sono quasi più reversibili, quindi o ci si rimbocca le maniche per cercare di fare il meglio oppure si resta statici.


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

*Romano del pd trombato a Livorno, resta a casa a guardare sua moglie concorrente al GF VIP*

*Librandi, storico volto pd nelle trasmissioni di rete4 che incitava gli immigrati a sostituire gli italiani, fuori a Milano per 1500 voti a causa di +Europa*


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

*Tremonti perde l'uninominale contro Della Vedova ma passa a Milano P02 come capolista

Borghi e Bagnai confermati per la Lega*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Settembre 2022)

Parliamo anche di quell'orso lurido di Toti... 2% in liguria, LOL. Figuraccia simile a Di Maio.


----------



## Freddiedevil (26 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Hanno la possibilità di cambiare completamente le carte in tavola appoggiando certi punti del programma del Cdx (non sull'economia ma proprio sul sistema politico), possono poter fare fuori il vecchio partitismo logoro e riuscire a fare un modello USA con un bipartitismo serio. Conservatori (FdI, Lega, Fi) - Progressisti (M5S - Terzo Polo) stagnante, senza possibilità di fare nuovi partiti (come in USA) uno sceglie di entrare in una delle due fazioni. Tagliando completamente il PD come partito mandando in pensione la vecchia classe politica e assorbendo quella nuova. Dipende se loro vorranno scardinare la vecchia politica per un sistema totalmente in mano alla gente che li vota per linea diretta con Primarie e Voto Presidenziale alla USA o alla Francese o rimanere con un sistema politico vecchio e logoro che non ha mai portato a governi duraturi.



Sono in disaccordo.
Secondo me cercheranno di fare opposizione alla (loro) vecchia maniera. Contro tutto e tutti. Conte non è stupido e sa che oggi la Meloni domina, ma i rapporti di forza possono cambiare.
Stai pur certo che è vero che in tanti hanno votato la Meloni, ma ve ne sono tantissimi che non la voterebbero, ma che non hanno votato altro o votato partitini. Stai pur certo che Conte punterà a quegli insoddisfatti come il Movimento aveva comunque fatto.

Sono sicuro al 1000% che l'ascesa nei sondaggi dei pentastellati degli ultimi mesi non si fermerà. Conte ha dimostrato di essere davvero il più abile e scaltro di tutti.


----------



## Miro (26 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Parliamo anche di quell'orso lurido di Toti... 2% in liguria, LOL. Figuraccia simile a Di Maio.


Toti è uno dei tanti esempi viventi della validità delle teorie di Lombroso. Trasuda mafia e corruzione solo a guardarlo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Settembre 2022)

Al nord punizioni clamorose a tutti i governatori "draghiani" del centrodestra, nonostante la vittoria. Fa riflettere.


----------



## danjr (26 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Però ha detto che non ci sono le condizioni. Lo ha detto per fare quello che non dice no a prescindere, ma nessun il Presidenzialismo lo vuole solo il CDX. Per il PD sarebbe la morte. Per il M5S non so. Forse è più facile convincere il terzo polo che il M5S.


Il presidenzialismo, che dovrebbe contenere il ballottaggio (altrimenti è davvero una cavolata), sarebbe un autogol pazzesco per la destra, come succede spesso in Francia...


----------



## smallball (26 Settembre 2022)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Sono in disaccordo.
> Secondo me cercheranno di fare opposizione alla (loro) vecchia maniera. Contro tutto e tutti. Conte non è stupido e sa che oggi la Meloni domina, ma i rapporti di forza possono cambiare.
> Stai pur certo che è vero che in tanti hanno votato la Meloni, ma ve ne sono tantissimi che non la voterebbero, ma che non hanno votato altro o votato partitini. Stai pur certo che Conte punterà a quegli insoddisfatti come il Movimento aveva comunque fatto.
> 
> Sono sicuro al 1000% che l'ascesa nei sondaggi dei pentastellati degli ultimi mesi non si fermerà. Conte ha dimostrato di essere davvero il più abile e scaltro di tutti.


Fin quando il professore Foggiano continuerà a parlare di rdc al Nord non sfondera,' mai


----------



## TheKombo (26 Settembre 2022)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Sono in disaccordo.
> Secondo me cercheranno di fare opposizione alla (loro) vecchia maniera. Contro tutto e tutti. Conte non è stupido e sa che oggi la Meloni domina, ma i rapporti di forza possono cambiare.
> Stai pur certo che è vero che in tanti hanno votato la Meloni, ma ve ne sono tantissimi che non la voterebbero, ma che non hanno votato altro o votato partitini. Stai pur certo che Conte punterà a quegli insoddisfatti come il Movimento aveva comunque fatto.
> 
> Sono sicuro al 1000% che l'ascesa nei sondaggi dei pentastellati degli ultimi mesi non si fermerà. Conte ha dimostrato di essere davvero il più abile e scaltro di tutti.


Con il massimo rispetto, ma Conte scaltro anche no.
I 5S hanno raccolto i dividendi del RdC (i dati territoriali sul voto sono chiarissimi), al netto del fatto che la questione del voto al sud mostra che il problema è serissimo.
Il discorso che facevamo è che i 5S sono stati ad un passo dal venire fagocitati dal PD e si sono salvati in qualche modo. Se decidono di perseverare sulla strada che proponi tu sono destinati a calare inesorabilmente.
Viceversa un dialogo col CDX su alcune riforme strutturali, potrebbe legittimarli e dargli la chance di "inghiottire" loro il PD.
Sono strategie, vedremo cosa faranno.


----------



## mil77 (26 Settembre 2022)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Sono in disaccordo.
> Secondo me cercheranno di fare opposizione alla (loro) vecchia maniera. Contro tutto e tutti. Conte non è stupido e sa che oggi la Meloni domina, ma i rapporti di forza possono cambiare.
> Stai pur certo che è vero che in tanti hanno votato la Meloni, ma ve ne sono tantissimi che non la voterebbero, ma che non hanno votato altro o votato partitini. Stai pur certo che Conte punterà a quegli insoddisfatti come il Movimento aveva comunque fatto.
> 
> Sono sicuro al 1000% che l'ascesa nei sondaggi dei pentastellati degli ultimi mesi non si fermerà. *Conte ha dimostrato di essere davvero il più abile e scaltro di tutti*.


Cioè fare il voto di scambio in tutto e per tutto vuol dire essere abili e scaltri?


----------



## fabri47 (26 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Al nord punizioni clamorose a tutti i governatori "draghiani" del centrodestra, nonostante la vittoria. Fa riflettere.


Controcircuito del Fatto, che va contro Draghi ma poi per andare contro Salvini parla di Zaia che lo "gela". LOL.


----------



## Freddiedevil (26 Settembre 2022)

TheKombo ha scritto:


> Con il massimo rispetto, ma Conte scaltro anche no.
> I 5S hanno raccolto i dividendi del RdC (i dati territoriali sul voto sono chiarissimi), al netto del fatto che la questione del voto al sud mostra che il problema è serissimo.
> Il discorso che facevamo è che i 5S sono stati ad un passo dal venire fagocitati dal PD e si sono salvati in qualche modo. Se decidono di perseverare sulla strada che proponi tu sono destinati a calare inesorabilmente.
> Viceversa un dialogo col CDX su alcune riforme strutturali, potrebbe legittimarli e dargli la chance di "inghiottire" loro il PD.
> Sono strategie, vedremo cosa faranno.



Secondo me sopravvaluti l'apporto del reddito,visto che non è così semplice ottenerlo. È oggettivo dire che Conte è stato abile a tenere assieme la baracca ed il migliore in questa campagna recuperando praticamente 6 punti percentuali in poche settimane.

Se Conte vuole veramente fagocitare il PD deve configurarsi assolutamente come figura di spicco dell'opposizione. Ci sono tanti delusi dalla sinistra che aspettano solo di poter votare per qualcuno.


----------



## Freddiedevil (26 Settembre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Cioè fare il voto di scambio in tutto e per tutto vuol dire essere abili e scaltri?



Se pensi che questi voti vengono solo dai percettori del reddito sei fuori strada.
È una visione semplicistica.
Poi oh, il reddito lo difendeva pure prima, ci sarà un motivo se ha recuperato durante la campagna elettorale.

Da non estimatore del Movimento ti dico che Conte in campagna elettorale è stato nettamente il migliore.


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

*Renzi perde anche nella sua Rignano: 13%*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Settembre 2022)

*112 senatori al CDX, dato del Viminale.*


----------



## fabri47 (26 Settembre 2022)

Spero che facciano al più presto le nomine Rai una volta insediati. Non voglio più vedere le facce dell'LGBT Coletta e Maggioloni. Riprorevoli proprio. Si parla di Sangiuliano al TG1, ottimo nome e sicuramente un upgrade rispetto al predecessore dell'ultimo direttore di destra Minzolini.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *112 senatori al CDX, dato del Viminale.*



Non è un gran risultato, imho. 12 senatori del Berlusca o filo draghiani della lega li corrompi facilmente.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Settembre 2022)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Secondo me sopravvaluti l'apporto del reddito,visto che *non è così semplice ottenerlo.* È oggettivo dire che Conte è stato abile a tenere assieme la baracca ed il migliore in questa campagna recuperando praticamente 6 punti percentuali in poche settimane.
> 
> Se Conte vuole veramente fagocitare il PD deve configurarsi assolutamente come figura di spicco dell'opposizione. Ci sono tanti delusi dalla sinistra che aspettano solo di poter votare per qualcuno.



Talmente difficile che è stato girato per anni a stranieri con un solo giorno di presenza in Italia (Moldavi e rumeni ancora ringraziano e ci ridono dietro  ), girato senza controlli a gente con macchinoni in garage e appartamenti vari, regalato agli amici......e poi agli amici di amici, per non parlare di tutti quelli che lavorano in nero e comunque lo percepiscono, fottendo doppiamente lo stato.
Poi ai giovani e meno giovani che davvero ne hanno bisogno..."eh no, l'isee,la casa di tuo padre, la pensione di tua madre..."

E il tutto senza alcun controllo, anzi, un controllo ogni tanto giusto per far vedere che ogni tanto un controllo randomico viene fatto.

P.S Scampia : il 65% ha votato per Conte.
Non credo ci sia bisogno di aggiungere altro, chi vuol capire..........


----------



## Blu71 (26 Settembre 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> ECCOMIII
> ABBIAMO VINTOOOOOOOOO



Buon lavoro alla Meloni.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Settembre 2022)

*Pucci esulta, mettendo su instagram una stories di una foto di lui in spiaggia con scritto sopra "spiaze...zecche".*


----------



## fabri47 (26 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Pucci esulta, mettendo su instagram una stories di una foto di lui in spiaggia con scritto sopra "spiaze...zecche".*


Andrea Pucci, il comico*.

Grande, uno dei pochi vip liberi e controcorrente! 

"Pvontoooooooo" (cit).


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Andrea Pucci, il comico*.
> 
> Grande, uno dei pochi vip liberi e controcorrente!
> 
> "Pvontoooooooo" (cit).



Hai uno screen?


----------



## Blu71 (26 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non è un gran risultato, imho. 12 senatori del Berlusca o filo draghiani della lega li corrompi facilmente.



Silvio da vecchio volpone farà pesare ogni suo parlamentare. Comunque personalmente trovo che sia meglio che non ci sia già la maggioranza di due terzi per modificare da soli la Costituzione. Se lo fanno devono passare dal voto popolare.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Settembre 2022)

Ecco lo screen di Andrea Pucci, a chi interessa:


Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (26 Settembre 2022)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Sono in disaccordo.
> Secondo me cercheranno di fare opposizione alla (loro) vecchia maniera. Contro tutto e tutti. Conte non è stupido e sa che oggi la Meloni domina, ma i rapporti di forza possono cambiare.
> Stai pur certo che è vero che in tanti hanno votato la Meloni, ma ve ne sono tantissimi che non la voterebbero, ma che non hanno votato altro o votato partitini. Stai pur certo che Conte punterà a quegli insoddisfatti come il Movimento aveva comunque fatto.
> 
> Sono sicuro al 1000% che l'ascesa nei sondaggi dei pentastellati degli ultimi mesi non si fermerà. Conte ha dimostrato di essere davvero il più abile e scaltro di tutti.


Scaltro? 

Se non fosse per il reddito di fannullanza i grillini finivano sotto Forza Italia... 

Trattasi di semplice voto di scambio... In queste elezioni i 5 stalle sono semplicemente passati all'incasso con il voto di coloro che vogliono continuare a starsene sul divano a campare alle spalle di chi lavora o di chi - lavorando in nero - si è visto magicamente raddoppiare lo stipendio...


----------



## hakaishin (26 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> non so se mi faccia più ridere i diritti umani, quando non riconoscono il tribunale internazionale per non essere condannati per le violazioni, o l'Ucraina indipendente come primo punto


In effetti loro che parlano di diritti umani  
ora si sono fissati con la grande Ucraina libera per la quale dobbiamo morire tutti…
Stanno diventando davvero intollerabili e fino a qualche tempo fa ero totalmente atlantista


----------



## TheKombo (26 Settembre 2022)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Secondo me sopravvaluti l'apporto del reddito,visto che non è così semplice ottenerlo. È oggettivo dire che Conte è stato abile a tenere assieme la baracca ed il migliore in questa campagna recuperando praticamente 6 punti percentuali in poche settimane.
> 
> Se Conte vuole veramente fagocitare il PD deve configurarsi assolutamente come figura di spicco dell'opposizione. Ci sono tanti delusi dalla sinistra che aspettano solo di poter votare per qualcuno.


Beh i dati sono chiari a proposito. Cmq ripeto è una questione di strategie, potrebbe benissimo essere "lungimirante" la tua o invece la mia che vedo più prolifico prima mettere all'angolo definitivamente il PD e poi giocarsi la battaglia col CDX. Vedremo nei prossimi mesi


----------



## hakaishin (26 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *+ Europa chiede il riconteggio delle schede.*


La Bonino ha fumato troppe canne eh?
Si faccia un bel piatto di prosciutto e…MELONI


----------



## fabri47 (26 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non è un gran risultato, imho. 12 senatori del Berlusca o filo draghiani della lega li corrompi facilmente.


In tal caso, la Meloni potrebbe corrompere Conte e pur di impedire uno scenario del genere Lega e FI rimangono attaccati col Vinavil. La Meloni è in posizione win-win. L'unica incognita è il presidenzialismo.


----------



## Mika (26 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non è un gran risultato, imho. 12 senatori del Berlusca o filo draghiani della lega li corrompi facilmente.


Lo penso anche io, al Senato la vedo deboluccia la situazione rispetto alla camera. Sarebbe servito lei un numero di senatori maggiore, anche solo dieci suoi in più. Avesse fatto il 30% sarebbe stata in una botte di ferro.


----------



## Mika (26 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> In tal caso, la Meloni potrebbe corrompere Conte e pur di impedire uno scenario del genere Lega e FI rimangono attaccati col Vinavil. La Meloni è in posizione win-win. L'unica incognita è il presidenzialismo.


Dici che se la Meloni corrompe Conte e fa un inciucio poi ammesso che le cose vengano fatte bene e duri 4 anni, pensi davvero che tra 4 anni non perda tutti i consensi facendo la fine di Salvini?

Comunque si, lei è scaltra e forse Lega e FI sanno che lei ha il win-win e loro devono rifarsi il nome perso (soprattutto la Lega) nel governo Draghi e per farlo devono rimanere fissi in colizioni vincente. Anche perché se la Meloni cade per tradimento di Lega e FI, i votanti del CDX voteranno solo FdI e Lega e FI spariscono.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> *Dici che se la Meloni corrompe Conte e fa un inciucio poi ammesso* che le cose vengano fatte bene e duri 4 anni, pensi davvero che tra 4 anni non perda tutti i consensi facendo la fine di Salvini?
> 
> Comunque si, lei è scaltra e forse Lega e FI sanno che lei ha il win-win e loro devono rifarsi il nome perso (soprattutto la Lega) nel governo Draghi e per farlo devono rimanere fissi in colizioni vincente. Anche perché se la Meloni cade per tradimento di Lega e FI, i votanti del CDX voteranno solo FdI e Lega e FI spariscono.


E' una situazione plausibile e gli altri di cdx faranno di tutto per impedirlo stando attaccati alla Meloni. Salvini ha capito che far cadere il governo per la minima scemenza non paga e Berlusconi ha la grande occasione di ambire a ruoli che PD e soci non gli darebbero mai.


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

*in Calabria eletti in quota M5S i pm antimafia De Raho e Scarpinato*


----------



## Trumpusconi (26 Settembre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> chiedo a te che mi sembri ''studiato'' sull'argomento, perchè se a fare i cani di washington sono quelli di ''sinistra'' (che ripeto ancora una volta, per me di sinistra non hanno niente) sono servi/schiavi dei poteri forti, mentre se lo fa la meloni è tutto un ''eh, non può fare altrimenti poverina ''?


Nessuno dei due può fare altrimenti, è un non problema secondo me 

Comunque riporto i miei auguri pre elettorali, in neretto quelli azzeccati 


*- PD sotto al 20% 
- Di Maio fuori dal parlamento, Impegno Civico sotto l'1% 
- Coalizione Verdi-Sinistra sotto il 4% *
- Forza Italia sotto il 7% 
*- Lega Nord sotto il 12% *
- M5S sotto il 13% 
- Meloni sopra il 27% 
*- Terzo Polo sotto l'8% 
- Paragone sotto il 3% e fuori dal parlamento *
- Rizzo sotto l'1% 
*- Adinolfi e vita sotto lo 0,5%*

7/11 dai... non male!


----------



## Mika (26 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Nessuno dei due può fare altrimenti, è un non problema secondo me
> 
> Comunque riporto i miei auguri pre elettorali, in neretto quelli azzeccati
> 
> ...


Se li beccavi tutti facevi festa


----------



## cris (26 Settembre 2022)

Io ho invalidato il voto, non sapendo chi votare.
Vediamo sta Meloni che fa, a leggere qui sembra na manna dal cielo. Speriamo. Debacle ovvia di Salvini che vive di sole sceneggiate e poca sostanza, temo che Meloni fara la stessa fine,mi sembra che storicamente si premi la “novita” nell orientamento politico preferito per poi passare oltre, dopo qualche anno, a seguito del fallimento della stessa.


----------



## Freddiedevil (26 Settembre 2022)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Scaltro?
> 
> Se non fosse per il reddito di fannullanza i grillini finivano sotto Forza Italia...
> 
> Trattasi di semplice voto di scambio... In queste elezioni i 5 stalle sono semplicemente passati all'incasso con il voto di coloro che vogliono continuare a starsene sul divano a campare alle spalle di chi lavora o di chi - lavorando in nero - si è visto magicamente raddoppiare lo stipendio...



Non ho voglia di discutere sul reddito, che io ritengo una misura giusta nella sua concezione, ma fatta male. 
Magari un giorno ti espongo la mia idea e ne parliamo, ma non è questo il momento migliore per farlo.

I voti di scambio, quello veri, sono altri. Secondo la tua logica anche i milioni di evasori che hanno votato chi ha approvato i condoni sono classificabili come voto di scambio? Perchè secondo la tua logica chiunque proponga una misura per aiutare una certa categoria di persone può essere accusato di voto di scambio.

Per anni, al sud Italia si è spifferato che in certe realtà si votasse Forza Italia per qualche motivo strano (se non hai mai visto Belluscone, un documentario, ti consiglio di recuperarlo così puoi farti un'idea  )
Giusto perchè tu possa capire cosa significa "voto di scambio".


----------



## TheKombo (26 Settembre 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Io ho invalidato il voto, non sapendo chi votare.
> Vediamo sta Meloni che fa, a leggere qui sembra na manna dal cielo. Speriamo. Debacle ovvia di Salvini che vive di sole sceneggiate e poca sostanza, temo che Meloni fara la stessa fine,mi sembra che storicamente si premi la “novita” nell orientamento politico preferito per poi passare oltre, dopo qualche anno, a seguito del fallimento della stessa.


Nessuna "manna dal cielo", ma almeno dopo 15 anni avremo un governo espresso direttamente dal voto e non da accordicchi vari e non mi sembra poco.
Miracoli non esistono, la mia speranza è che abbiamo la forza e le p...e di fare subito riforme serie e strutturali nella speranza di vederne i frutti tra 2/3 anni.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Settembre 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Io ho invalidato il voto, non sapendo chi votare.
> Vediamo sta Meloni che fa, a leggere qui sembra na manna dal cielo. Speriamo. Debacle ovvia di Salvini che vive di sole sceneggiate e poca sostanza, temo che Meloni fara la stessa fine,mi sembra che storicamente si premi la “novita” nell orientamento politico preferito per poi passare oltre, dopo qualche anno, a seguito del fallimento della stessa.



Anche una vittoria di paragone sarebbe stata vista come una manna dal cielo.
11 anni di PD.... 11!

Che disgrazia, fortunatamente per un pò ce li siamo levati dai cojones, sempre che mattarello non faccia l'ennesima magia


----------



## Freddiedevil (26 Settembre 2022)

TheKombo ha scritto:


> Beh i dati sono chiari a proposito. Cmq ripeto è una questione di strategie, potrebbe benissimo essere "lungimirante" la tua o invece la mia che vedo più prolifico prima mettere all'angolo definitivamente il PD e poi giocarsi la battaglia col CDX. Vedremo nei prossimi mesi



Il PD si farà fuori da solo. Io capisco perfettamente le ragioni di coloro i quali odiano a tal punto questa entità politica, ma non credo che per il Movimento possa essere proficuo muovere una guerra a chi sta all'opposizione che altro.

Chi ha votato 5 stelle ha votato 5 stelle anche e soprattutto per non votare la destra, e non solo perche gli sta sul culo il PD.
Peraltro io non penso ci sia un provvedimento solo che potrebbe proporre il nuovo governo che i 5 stelle potrebbero accettare.

Io da non estimatore di questa nuova maggioranza mi auguro propongano qualcosa come il presidenzialismo che, proprio come successe a Renzi col referendum, potrebbe rivelarsi un boomerang.
Se conte è furbo (e per me lo è) non avallerebbe mai una cosa simile, sarebbe un pretesto troppo ghiotto per provare ad indebolirli.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Settembre 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Io ho invalidato il voto, non sapendo chi votare.
> Vediamo sta Meloni che fa, a leggere qui sembra na manna dal cielo. Speriamo. Debacle ovvia di Salvini che vive di sole sceneggiate e poca sostanza, temo che Meloni fara la stessa fine,mi sembra che storicamente si premi la “novita” nell orientamento politico preferito per poi passare oltre, dopo qualche anno, a seguito del fallimento della stessa.


Le alternative erano assolutamente impresentabili


----------



## pazzomania (26 Settembre 2022)

Ahahahahahahhaha

Ma pure la badante del Berlusca ha ottenuto una poltrona nella Regione Sicilia?

Mamma che porcheria


----------



## gabri65 (26 Settembre 2022)

Spread a 242.

Maledetti schifosi nazisti.


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

*Mentana, dopo 22 ore di diretta no stop:

"A tra poco per il tg"*




> *
> 
> *


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ahahahahahahhaha
> 
> Ma pure la badante del Berlusca ha ottenuto una poltrona nella Regione Sicilia?
> 
> Mamma che porcheria


non alla regione, al parlamento
ha avuto il massimo delle pluricandidature ovviamente su volontà di Silvio
purtroppo ad una alla fine esci, sono i raccomandati.


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Romano del pd trombato a Livorno, resta a casa a guardare sua moglie concorrente al GF VIP
> 
> Librandi, storico volto pd nelle trasmissioni di rete4 che incitava gli immigrati a sostituire gli italiani, fuori a Milano per 1500 voti a causa di +Europa*



Librandi fuori, godooo!!!


----------



## pazzomania (26 Settembre 2022)

Comunque Crosetto è il più competente del gruppone FDI


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Librandi fuori, godooo!!!


bei tempi con "dalla vostra parte" di Belpietro

Librandi, il mediatore culturale Karaboue etc

trash nel prime-time assicurato @fabri47


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

quando diceva che gl itialiani puliranno i cessi dei neri in futuro


----------



## cris (26 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Le alternative erano assolutamente impresentabili


Su questo pochi dubbi


----------



## smallball (26 Settembre 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Librandi fuori, godooo!!!


Siamo in 2 a godere


----------



## Simo98 (26 Settembre 2022)

Non ho votato destra ma spero facciano due cose su tutte 
- Riforma istituzionale con presidenzialismo o semi-presidenzialismo, unico modo per dare un po'di stabilità e costanza nei governi
- Che diano una bella frenata a questa invasione di politically correct in ogni ambito, credo la gente comune abbia votato FI proprio per questo motivo, per i migranti e per la gestione covid


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Comunque Crosetto è il più competente del gruppone FDI


sono anni che si è autoescluso dal parlamento, ma a questo punto è probabile rientri con qualche ruolo istituzionale essendo uno dei fondatori di Fratelli d'Italia insieme a Meloni e La Russa
insieme si allontanarono da Berlusconi per creare il nuovo partito


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> quando diceva che gl itialiani puliranno i cessi dei neri in futuro



In una nazione civile questo sarebbe finito appeso a testa in giù


----------



## gabri65 (26 Settembre 2022)

Ma il PdR è ancora vivo?

Ce la farà a superare lo shock, insieme alla compagna di merende, e a proferire parola?

Oppure è troppo occupato al telefono a prendere ordini da qualcuno?


----------



## Marcex7 (26 Settembre 2022)

Io sono andato a votare(scheda bianca)solo perchè il mio voto non andasse alla Meloni e Salvini.
Senza polemica ma solo per capire:Come mai avete votato la Meloni? Sapreste spiegarmi il perchè?


----------



## mil77 (26 Settembre 2022)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Se pensi che questi voti vengono solo dai percettori del reddito sei fuori strada.
> È una visione semplicistica.
> Poi oh, il reddito lo difendeva pure prima, ci sarà un motivo se ha recuperato durante la campagna elettorale.
> 
> Da non estimatore del Movimento ti dico che Conte in campagna elettorale è stato nettamente il migliore.


Non è che lo penso io è un dato di fatto. D'altronde x fare un esempio ha preso più del 40% a Napoli e provincia. Direi che non servono ulteriori commenti


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> In una nazione civile questo sarebbe finito appeso a testa in giù


Poi però diceva anche questo


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (26 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Parliamo anche di quell'orso lurido di Toti... 2% in liguria, LOL. Figuraccia simile a Di Maio.


quale orso, maiale immondo volevi dire


----------



## fabri47 (26 Settembre 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Poi però diceva anche questo


Era palesemente un troll messo lì per far incavolare gli altri. Tipo Davi, Cecchi Paone e altre nullità. Buona notizia, in ogni caso, che questa sciagura non occupi più il parlamento.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Settembre 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> quale orso, maiale immondo volevi dire


Fino a che gentaglia come Toti sarà presente in politica, gente come Conte e simili avranno sempre consensi.


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Era palesemente un troll messo lì per far incavolare gli altri. Tipo Davi, Cecchi Paone e altre nullità. Buona notizia, in ogni caso, che questa sciagura non occupi più il parlamento.


Anche per me è un troll, ma non capisco a che pro. A favore del Berlusca?

Non si può fare un video del genere per la campagna elettorale nella città di Salah  


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567408542650437633


----------



## gabri65 (26 Settembre 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Poi però diceva anche questo



Peggio ancora. Questa è malafede.

Sta ingannando gli ascoltatori, perché ha ben chiaro certi concetti, quindi è un doppiogiochista prezzolato senza onore e dignità.

Bene che sparisca nelle fiamme, basta con questa gente.


----------



## Maurizio91 (26 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ahahahahahahhaha
> 
> Ma pure la badante del Berlusca ha ottenuto una poltrona nella Regione Sicilia?
> 
> Mamma che porcheria


Questa mi mancava. 
E vabbè dai, mica la possiamo lasciare senza stipendio? 4000 euro più, 4000 euro meno. Pagano i contribuenti, le casse dello Stato sono a disposizione dei vincitori.
Intanto ci teniamo i miliardi del reddito, poi organizziamo qualche corso di formazione tanto per far vedere che creiamo lavoro, e il resto si pappa con i soliti trucchetti. C'è cibo per tutti: politici, amici stretti, mafiosi e tutti gli amici industriali disposti a chiudere occhi e collaborare.

Passare dal campare i nullafacenti poveri della società al far arricchire i nullafacenti già ricchi del mondo politico e non solo è un attimo.
Basterà spostare tutti i riflettori sui migranti e i tranvoni (tanto l'informazione è pure in mano loro) e nessuno si accorgerà di niente.
A fine mandato qualche numero storpiato come insegna il buon Renzie, e l'operazione è conclusa con successo


----------



## fabri47 (26 Settembre 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Anche per me è un troll, *ma non capisco a che pro. A favore del Berlusca?*
> 
> Non si può fare un video del genere per la campagna elettorale nella città di Salah
> 
> ...


Sì era con Berlusconi. Semplicemente certe persone, non fanno più fortuna e allora per tenersi a galla si vendono a fare gli attori nei talk show facendo la parte del "nemico" che fa incavolare la gente. Una parte funzionale, perchè seppur ricevendo insulti, hai la sicurezza di avere la massima attenzione mediatica. Ho citato prima Cecchi Paone e Davi, due giornalisti che anni fa erano liberi e dicevano quello che pensavano, ma che ora sono diventati delle vere e proprie caricature, dei robot, che a ogni ospitata non fanno altro che insultare gli ospiti che criticano i "potenti". Brutta fine!

Un altro di questi è Telese, che inizialmente era anche "serio", ma che da anni si sta reinventando in questo modo facendo certi show da Giletti per cercare di tirare a campare.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Settembre 2022)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Io sono andato a votare(scheda bianca)solo perchè il mio voto non andasse alla Meloni e Salvini.
> Senza polemica ma solo per capire:Come mai avete votato la Meloni? Sapreste spiegarmi il perchè?



Perchè ci siamo rotti i cojoni di 11 anni di PD.

Doveva valere per la maggior parte delle persone, ppure per voi che votate scheda bianca o peggio ancora, per Calenda (che è pd), Renzi (che tornerà al pd), Conte (che farà nuovamente lingua in bocca con il pd), Bonino (che è pd) ecc.ecc questo schifo evidentemente non vi basta, ne volete ancora, ancora e ancora.


----------



## Freddiedevil (26 Settembre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Non è che lo penso io è un dato di fatto. D'altronde x fare un esempio ha preso più del 40% a Napoli e provincia. Direi che non servono ulteriori commenti



A Napoli sono tutti percettori di reddito e/o gente marcia che non c'ha voglia di fare una mazza. Gli stereotipi quelli belli.

Sono decadi che la Lega (Nord) propone condoni su condoni e (non) propone misure contro l'evasione, e fa il botto al Nord Italia. 
Dovrei dedurre che tutti i voti che vengono dal Nord alla Lega da anni sono voti di evasori fiscali?
Evidentemente non è proprio così.
Oppure che i voti che vengono dal Sud a FI per qualche altro motivo prettamente storico (potrei parlarti dei rapporti presunti fra un certo partito che ha governato per quasi vent'anni e una certa criminalità organizzata)

È una visione semplicistica dire che il Movimento sfonda al Sud solo perchè viene votato da chi prende il reddito di cittadinanza (misura che peraltro ritengo non così ingiusta nella sua concezione).
Conosco tantissima gente qui giù al sud che ha votato 5 stelle perchè fermamente convinta e non perchè prende soldi dallo stato.

La realtà è molto più complessa di come la si vuole dipingere. 
Siamo in un paese libero e democratico pertanto si accetta il voto, anche quello dei cittadini di Napoli e del Sud. O vale soltanto quello di una parte dell'Italia? O vale soltanto il voto al sud se viene dato ad uno schieramento?


----------



## Freddiedevil (26 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Perchè ci siamo rotti i cojoni di 11 anni di PD.
> 
> Doveva valere per la maggior parte delle persone, ppure per voi che votate scheda bianca o peggio ancora, per Calenda (che è pd), Renzi (che tornerà al pd), Conte (che farà nuovamente lingua in bocca con il pd), Bonino (che è pd) ecc.ecc questo schifo evidentemente non vi basta, ne volete ancora, ancora e ancora.



Quindi non molto diverso da quello che diceva Letta sul voto utile anti destra. 
Bada bene, aborro questo tipo di pensiero che ha caratterizzato tutta la campagna elettorale, la peggiore che io ricordi da quando sono grande abbastanza da avere memoria.

Però mi capire che molti hanno votato la Meloni (e non gli altri...) solo per la convinzione, peraltro fallace, visto che è tutta gente che ha governato in passato solo che adesso sono raggruppati in una nuova entità politica, che siccome non ha mai governato allora merita un'occasione.
Spero che la meriti davvero a sto punto, ma me dubito fortemente.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Settembre 2022)

Librandi è un troll che sarebbe bannato a vita dopo pochi post


----------



## Marcex7 (26 Settembre 2022)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Quindi non molto diverso da quello che diceva Letta sul voto utile anti destra.
> Bada bene, aborro questo tipo di pensiero che ha caratterizzato tutta la campagna elettorale, la peggiore che io ricordi da quando sono grande abbastanza da avere memoria.
> 
> Però mi capire che molti hanno votato la Meloni (e non gli altri...) solo per la convinzione, peraltro fallace, visto che è tutta gente che ha governato in passato solo che adesso sono raggruppati in una nuova entità politica, che siccome non ha mai governato allora merita un'occasione.
> Spero che la meriti davvero a sto punto, ma me dubito fortemente.


Siamo contenti perchè finalmente abbiamo avuto il diritto di decidere.Per noi conta questo più che il programma politico in se.
La scelta della Meloni è nella tua frase" siccome non ha governato merita un'occasione".


----------



## Marcex7 (26 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Perchè ci siamo rotti i cojoni di 11 anni di PD.
> 
> Doveva valere per la maggior parte delle persone, ppure per voi che votate scheda bianca o peggio ancora, per Calenda (che è pd), Renzi (che tornerà al pd), Conte (che farà nuovamente lingua in bocca con il pd), Bonino (che è pd) ecc.ecc questo schifo evidentemente non vi basta, ne volete ancora, ancora e ancora.


Se ti stai rivolgendo a me,perchè parli di PD dato che ti ho detto che non ho votato?
Detto ciò,non mi hai risposto:Cosa ti ha convinto a votare Meloni?
C'è qualche passaggio della sua campagna elettorale che lo senti tuo?
Perchè votare Meloni solo per non votare PD,mi sembra una motivazione un po' deboluccia


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Settembre 2022)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Quindi non molto diverso da quello che diceva Letta sul voto utile anti destra.
> Bada bene, aborro questo tipo di pensiero che ha caratterizzato tutta la campagna elettorale, la peggiore che io ricordi da quando sono grande abbastanza da avere memoria.
> 
> Però mi capire che molti hanno votato la Meloni (e non gli altri...) solo per la convinzione, peraltro fallace, visto che è tutta gente che ha governato in passato solo che adesso sono raggruppati in una nuova entità politica, che siccome non ha mai governato allora merita un'occasione.
> Spero che la meriti davvero a sto punto, ma me dubito fortemente.



Non propriamente.
Letta ha basato l'intera campagna elettorale sulle offese alla destra e zero contenuti. In tutta la sua campagna elettorale non ho mai sentito una sola nuova proposta, ma solamente "occhi della tigre", "dobbiamo fermare la destra" , "pericolo fascismo" , "meloni inadatta" , "Noi siamo l'europa mentre loro sono Ungheria e Polonia" , senza contare la pagliacciata fatta imitando la Meloni nel discorso in inglese, spagnolo e francese.
Sinceramente parlando, come si poteva votare per Letta ? E' una vera domanda eh 

Idem per calenda/Renzi, i due bomba. Con Calenda che prima si accorda con la Bonino per non raccogliere le firme (non credo c e l'avrebbe fatta), fa un patto con Letta, molla Bonino, poi molla anche Letta e infine finisce nella tana del secondo bomba, Renzi, che conosciamo tutti benissimo. Invotabili.

Fratoianni e Bonelli? Non voglio neanche perdere tempo con questi due perchè sono il nulla cosmico assieme a Di Maio, Paragone, De Magistris e altri piccoli.

Conte. Colui che ci ha messo nella  con queste elezioni a settembre. Colui che "resiste" solo grazie alla mazzetta del rdc. Invotabile, e lo dico da ex elettore dei 5stelle. Avevo anche votato per il rdc che consideravo una misura giusta, ma come è stato creato e mandato avanti (per 4 anni!), è stata veramente una mangiatoia indecente, ai limiti dello schifo.

Il Cyborg Berlusca neanche a prenderlo in considerazione, lui e il suo "Tik Tok Tak" che gli ha fatto anche prendere un bel pò di voti 
Salvini? Niente, rimasto al papeete.

indovina chi è stata l'unica a portare avanti la campagna elettorale, parlando di proposte vere (non fantasie come quelle della lega o di berlusconi che come al solito ha tirato fuori la storia dei 1000euro per le casalinghe), subendo attacchi da ogni dove, da giornalisti, stampa estera, stati esteri, artisticulattoni ecc.ecc ?

L'occasione la Melona la merita non perchè è nuova (se è nuova lei............), ma perchè in tutti questi anni ha dimostrato coerenza e in campagna elettorale è stata l'unica a parlare di programma elettorale,proposte e possibili soluzioni. Possono piacere o non piacere, ma è stata comunque l'unica.
@Marcex7 praticamente ti rispondo qui


----------



## gabri65 (26 Settembre 2022)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Io sono andato a votare(scheda bianca)solo perchè il mio voto non andasse alla Meloni e Salvini.
> Senza polemica ma solo per capire:Come mai avete votato la Meloni? Sapreste spiegarmi il perchè?



Perché, per quanto l'ho ascoltata, ha detto almeno una fesseria in meno di tutti gli altri.

Senza polemica, ma hai scritto una roba completamente senza senso. Vuoi spiegazioni su una cosa che rigetti alla base, a quanto pare. E contemporaneamente sembra che sei disposto a spenderci del tempo, quando ormai è inutile.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Settembre 2022)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Siamo contenti perchè finalmente abbiamo avuto il diritto di decidere.Per noi conta questo più che il programma politico in se.
> La scelta della Meloni è nella tua frase" siccome non ha governato merita un'occasione".



Non è vietato che uno l'abbia votata perché approva le sue idee, eh...


----------



## Marcex7 (26 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Perché, per quanto l'ho ascoltata, ha detto almeno una fesseria in meno di tutti gli altri.
> 
> Senza polemica, ma hai scritto una roba completamente senza senso. Vuoi spiegazioni su una cosa che rigetti alla base, a quanto pare. E contemporaneamente sembra che sei disposto a spenderci del tempo, quando ormai è inutile.


Senza senso per quale motivo?Perchè voglio sapere il perchè di una "scelta" che influenza anche me direttamente?
Il confronto,il dibattito?ne hai mai sentito parlare?
Se vuoi ti dico per filo e per segno il perchè della mia scelta (scheda bianca) o del motivo per cui sono contro contro Meloni e Salvini


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Settembre 2022)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Se ti stai rivolgendo a me,*perchè parli di PD dato che ti ho detto che non ho votato*?
> Detto ciò,non mi hai risposto:Cosa ti ha convinto a votare Meloni?
> C'è qualche passaggio della sua campagna elettorale che lo senti tuo?
> Perchè votare Meloni solo per non votare PD,mi sembra una motivazione un po' deboluccia



Perchè quelli che non hanno votato hanno rischiato di causare l'ennesimo governo tecnico (con il PD, Calenda e Renzi che praticamente rientravano dalla finestra come in tutti questi ultimi anni).
Evidentemente chi non è andato a votare non disdegnava questa ipotesi...una ingovernabilità permanente, con l'Italia incapace di avere un governo politico e legata/imbavagliata da bruxelles.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Settembre 2022)

*Noto a Porta a Porta: "Il numero dei senatori del CDX potrebbe salire a 118"*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Noto a Porta a Porta: "Il numero dei senatori del CDX potrebbe salire a 118"*



Oh, io non ci capisco più nulla.
Sono definitivi o no i 112? Come fanno a salire ancora?


----------



## Marcex7 (27 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Perchè quelli che non hanno votato hanno rischiato di causare l'ennesimo governo tecnico (con il PD, Calenda e Renzi che praticamente rientravano dalla finestra come in tutti questi ultimi anni).
> Evidentemente chi non è andato a votare non disdegnava questa ipotesi...una ingovernabilità permanente, con l'Italia incapace di avere un governo politico e legata/imbavagliata da bruxelles.


Siamo e saremo imbavagliati da Bruxelles per tanti e tanti decenni.
Anzi,ti dirò di più:Ci hanno per le p×××e da una vita.
Quello non cambierà con Meloni,Calenda,Paragone,fratoianni&c


----------



## gabri65 (27 Settembre 2022)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Senza senso per quale motivo?Perchè voglio sapere il perchè di una "scelta" che influenza anche me direttamente?
> Il confronto,il dibattito?ne hai mai sentito parlare?
> Se vuoi ti dico per filo e per segno il perchè della mia scelta (scheda bianca) o del motivo per cui sono contro contro Meloni e Salvini



Non è necessario, ma se vuoi scrivilo.

Posso capire il voto di protesta con la scheda bianca, perché non ti va bene nessuno.

Però tu hai espresso una chiara preferenza dicendo che non vuoi Salvini e/o Meloni. A mio parere, hai reso vaga una idea che potevi esprimere molto meglio con un voto esplicito, perché mi sembra chiaro che ti va bene uno qualsiasi dei restanti (ovviamente non il Berlusca e magari anche Conte).


----------



## marcus1577 (27 Settembre 2022)

Maaloooooox plus per tutti quelli che credevano e credono ancora nel pd .
Anni di governo senza che nessuno li abbia votati.
Anni di immigrazione incontrollata .
Anni dove giorno dopo giorno vediamo l'italia leccare ed inchinarsi a dx e sx in europa e non solo.
Potrei continuare per giorni ma...
Questo basta per votare la piu coerente.
Piu maalox per tutti


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Settembre 2022)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Siamo e saremo imbavagliati da Bruxelles per tanti e tanti decenni.
> Anzi,ti dirò di più:Ci hanno per le p×××e da una vita.
> Quello non cambierà con Meloni,Calenda,Paragone,fratoianni&c



Certamente, però in questo caso avremo comunque la possibilità di mettere le mani sul volante e i piedi sui pedali. Magari a velocità limitata, però almeno la sensazione di guidare....
Almeno fino a quando decideranno di farci il pieno.

Con un governo tecnico perenne (o a guida PD, che è praticamente uguale in quanto in grado di dire solamente "sissignore"), saremo stati condannati a sederci nel sedile posteriore con cintura,museruola e magari una camicia di forza, e costretti a guardare altri guidare la nostra auto e percorrere km dopo km....in rigoroso silenzio.
Non so se ho reso bene l'idea


----------



## Blu71 (27 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Certamente, però in questo caso avremo comunque la possibilità di mettere le mani sul volante e i piedi sui pedali. Magari a velocità limitata, però almeno la sensazione di guidare....
> Almeno fino a quando decideranno di farci il pieno.
> 
> Con un governo tecnico perenne (o a guida PD, che è praticamente uguale in quanto in grado di dire solamente "sissignore"), saremo stati condannati a sederci nel sedile posteriore con cintura,museruola e magari una camicia di forza, e costretti a guardare altri guidare la nostra auto e percorrere km dopo km....in rigoroso silenzio.
> Non so se ho reso bene l'idea



Questa è la teoria e va bene. Ora bisogna vedere la pratica.


----------



## Marcex7 (27 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non è necessario, ma se vuoi scrivilo.
> 
> Posso capire il voto di protesta con la scheda bianca, perché non ti va bene nessuno.
> 
> Però tu hai espresso una chiara preferenza dicendo che non vuoi Salvini e/o Meloni. A mio parere, hai reso vaga una idea che potevi esprimere molto meglio con un voto esplicito, perché mi sembra chiaro che ti va bene uno qualsiasi dei restanti.


Io ho espresso una precisa posizione con la scheda bianca perchè in base a quello che ho letto e sentito,nessuno mi rappresenta.
E sarebbe da irresponsabili spostare l'ago della bilancia "tanto per".
La Meloni si è rivelata per quello che è con la storia dei gassificatori e le eolicherima no no no e adesso sì sì sì.
Poi la strumentalizzazione barbara di quella violenza sessuale alla donna ucraina ha chiuso il cerchio.
Quanto a Salvini beh...sembra il macellaio della Levoni che ho sotto casa mia.E come dice Peppino a Totò,ho detto tutto


----------



## Andris (27 Settembre 2022)

*Bassetti ad Adnkronos:*

*"Con nuovo governo spero una discontinuità nella gestione covid, un modello occidentale e meno restrizioni stile cinese 
Io sono stato sempre nemico di questa ingerenza dello Stato
Si deve andare verso la convivenza con il coronavirus fatta da uno Stato forte che dà la possibilità a tutti di vaccinarsi e curarsi nella maniera migliore ma che non interviene nella vita di tutti i giorni in maniera così forte come avvenuto

Io consigliere del centro-destra ?*
*in Italia ci sono molti professionisti sanitari di grande livello, la Meloni e il Centrodestra sanno benissimo da chi farsi consigliare"


 *


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Questa è la teoria e va bene. Ora bisogna vedere la pratica.



E no, anche senza vederla all'opera è così anche per quanto riguarda la pratica.
Alla fine comunque lo vedremo subito, una delle prime battaglie in Europa (già calendarizzate) sarà quella sul nutriscore.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Bassetti ad Adnkronos:*
> 
> *"Con nuovo governo spero una discontinuità nella gestione covid, un modello occidentale e meno restrizioni stile cinese
> Io sono stato sempre nemico di questa ingerenza dello Stato
> ...



Questo è da un mese che brama per essere il prossimo ministro della sanità.
Per carità....vediamo ora di non fare casino e di non inserire bassetti o altri minkiamen in quel ministero.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E no, anche senza vederla all'opera è così anche per quanto riguarda la pratica.
> Alla fine comunque lo vedremo subito, una delle prime battaglie in Europa (già calendarizzate) sarà quella sul nutriscore.



Amico caro per me la pratica sono i fatti e per vederli occorre aspettare il nuovo Governo.


----------



## DavidGoffin (27 Settembre 2022)

Calenda e Renzi per me si rispettano ma si odiano, alleati solo per convenienza. E a dirla tutta Calenda a men non dispiace, ha sempre fatto discorsi giusti, spero per lui che rimanga da solo. Renzi l'ha penalizzato.

I 5s sono arrivati come outsider qualche anni fa e hanno fatto tutto e il contrario di tutto, inciuci con chiunque, ua delusione sotto tutti i punt di vista anche per chi come me non sono mai piaciuti. E nonostante tutto trovano gente che li vota ancora perchè sono stati comprati dal rdc. Che è uno dei motivi per cui l'Italia va ancora più a rotoli.

Spero nella serietà della Meloni, la prima donna premier in Italia.


----------



## Andris (27 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Questo è da un mese che brama per essere il prossimo ministro della sanità.
> Per carità....vediamo ora di non fare casino e di non inserire bassetti o altri minkiamen in quel ministero.


naaa è troppo anche per il suo ego, sarebbe contento di avere ancora il ruolo di coordinamento e la lucina mediatica più lavorare nel presidio Pfizer come ora.

comunque ho scoperto che fa cene eleganti a pagamento nei club...non solo frequenta la mondanità come i vip


----------



## Marcex7 (27 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Certamente, però in questo caso avremo comunque la possibilità di mettere le mani sul volante e i piedi sui pedali. Magari a velocità limitata, però almeno la sensazione di guidare....
> Almeno fino a quando decideranno di farci il pieno.
> 
> Con un governo tecnico perenne (o a guida PD, che è praticamente uguale in quanto in grado di dire solamente "sissignore"), saremo stati condannati a sederci nel sedile posteriore con cintura,museruola e magari una camicia di forza, e costretti a guardare altri guidare la nostra auto e percorrere km dopo km....in rigoroso silenzio.
> Non so se ho reso bene l'idea


E tu credi che il potere di negoziazione/persuasione della Si.ra Meloni sia pari o superiore a quelle del Sig.Draghi?
Avevamo uno dei personaggi più importanti e influenti dell'economia mondiale a guidarci in un momento critico del nostro paese:Non si poteva aspettare tempi migliori?Ma la responsabilità,esiste?


----------



## gabri65 (27 Settembre 2022)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Io ho espresso una precisa posizione con la scheda bianca perchè in base a quello che ho letto e sentito,nessuno mi rappresenta.
> E sarebbe da irresponsabili spostare l'ago della bilancia "tanto per".
> La Meloni si è rivelata per quello che è con la storia dei gassificatori e le eolicherima no no no e adesso sì sì sì.
> Poi la strumentalizzazione barbara di quella violenza sessuale alla donna ucraina ha chiuso il cerchio.
> Quanto a Salvini beh...sembra il macellaio della Levoni che ho sotto casa mia.E come dice Peppino a Totò,ho detto tutto



Sì, amico, intuisco.

Dal tuo pensiero filtra che vorresti "punire" Salvini e/o Meloni, senza toccare gli altri. Purtroppo è una cosa che non si può fare, non riesci ad esprimerlo con la scheda bianca.

Sempre a mio parere, io non avrei scritto quella semplice affermazione, e tutto diventerebbe un po' più comprensibile.

Tutto lì.


----------



## jumpy65 (27 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Oh, io non ci capisco più nulla.
> Sono definitivi o no i 112? Come fanno a salire ancora?


112 sono sicuri. Ci sono una decina di seggi non ancora assegnati.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Bassetti ad Adnkronos:*
> 
> *"Con nuovo governo spero una discontinuità nella gestione covid, un modello occidentale e meno restrizioni stile cinese
> Io sono stato sempre nemico di questa ingerenza dello Stato
> ...



Personaggio viscido.


----------



## Andris (27 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Oh, io non ci capisco più nulla.
> Sono definitivi o no i 112? Come fanno a salire ancora?


avevo scritto che non erano definitivi

se vai sul sito del Viminale e guardi il totale trovi assegnati189 al Senato e 391 alla Camera, mancano dei seggi proporzionali


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> avevo scritto che non erano definitivi
> 
> se vai sul sito del Viminale e guardi il totale trovi assegnati189 al Senato e 391 alla Camera, mancano dei seggi proporzionali



Molti giornali li danno definitivi, nel senso che alle redazioni è arrivata la velina dal Viminale con i dati spacciati come finali.
Anche Vespa subito li ha dati come definitivi.

Io avevo capito che il numero era stabilizzato, non poteva più essere modificato nemmeno con gli ultimi dati scrutinati, ma evidentemente non è così.

Noto dice che si arriva a 118, quindi i giornali e siti stanno facendo clamorosa disinformazione.


----------



## gabri65 (27 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Bassetti ad Adnkronos:*
> 
> *"Con nuovo governo spero una discontinuità nella gestione covid, un modello occidentale e meno restrizioni stile cinese
> Io sono stato sempre nemico di questa ingerenza dello Stato
> ...



Almeno servisse da lezione per gli invasati del Covid.

Macché, ci ricascherebbero come pere cotte, loro sono troppo intelligenti, e soprattutto non gombloddisdih.


----------



## Andris (27 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Molti giornali li danno definitivi, nel senso che alle redazioni è arrivata la velina dal Viminale con i dati spacciati come finali.
> Anche Vespa subito li ha dati come definitivi.
> 
> Io avevo capito che il numero era stabilizzato, non poteva più essere modificato nemmeno con gli ultimi dati scrutinati, ma evidentemente non è così.
> ...


io ad ogni elezione tengo sempre aperta la pagina del Viminale e distruggo F5, di là non si sfugge
poi leggo pure io tutto il resto, ma lì è la verità.


----------



## DavidGoffin (27 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Bassetti ad Adnkronos:*
> 
> *"Con nuovo governo spero una discontinuità nella gestione covid, un modello occidentale e meno restrizioni stile cinese
> Io sono stato sempre nemico di questa ingerenza dello Stato
> ...


Ahahahahhaha ma che coraggio! Questo che per 3 anni ogni giorno andava in tv per metterci il lucchetto.
La faccia come il cu


----------



## Maurizio91 (27 Settembre 2022)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> A Napoli sono tutti percettori di reddito e/o gente marcia che non c'ha voglia di fare una mazza. Gli stereotipi quelli belli.
> 
> Sono decadi che la Lega (Nord) propone condoni su condoni e (non) propone misure contro l'evasione, e fa il botto al Nord Italia.
> Dovrei dedurre che tutti i voti che vengono dal Nord alla Lega da anni sono voti di evasori fiscali?
> ...


Purtroppo è una distorsione della realtà che si è radicata nella massa, e ha portato a quello che ha portato.

La favola che il m5s è il "partito del sud" che pensa solo al sud e prende i voti dei nullafacenti del reddito è una bufala:

Durante la pandemia il governo Conte ha stanziato più soldi alla Lombardia che a qualsiasi altra regione.
Dei 209 miliardi di euro del recovery fund ottenuto da Conte, 129 mln vanno al nord e 80 al sud.
La regione che ha beneficiato di più del superbonus è il Veneto.
L'aumento delle pensioni minime riguarda solo il sud, o pare esistano i pensionati anche al nord?


----------



## Andris (27 Settembre 2022)

*AGI*

*"Al centrodestra 237 alla Camera e almeno 113 al Senato"*


----------



## DavidGoffin (27 Settembre 2022)

FdI
+406% 7.233.735 (2022)
1.429.550 (2018)
Lega
–57,2% 2.442.679 (2022)
5.698.687 (2018)
FI
–51,1% 2.248.851 (2022)
4.596.956 (2018)
PD
–13,9% 5.305.566 (2022)
6.161.896 (2018)
M5S
–60,1% 4.282.920 (2022)
10.732.066 (2018)


----------



## Andris (27 Settembre 2022)

*sezioni mancanti:

CAMERA

SICILIA 1 - U05 (AGRIGENTO)-NARO

LIGURIA - U03 (GENOVA: MUNICIPIO I - CENTRO EST)

SICILIA 2 - U03 (ACIREALE)-PEDARA

SICILIA 1 - U05 (AGRIGENTO)-AGRIGENTO

SICILIA 2 - U04 (SIRACUSA)-SIRACUSA

LAZIO 2 - U05 (TERRACINA)-PONTECORVO

LAZIO 1 - U08 (VELLETRI)-ARICCIA

LAZIO 1 - U08 (VELLETRI)-NETTUNO

SICILIA 2 - U04 (SIRACUSA)-LENTINI

SICILIA 2 - U04 (SIRACUSA)-BUSCEMI


SENATO

LAZIO - U05 (GUIDONIA MONTECELIO)-ARICCIA

LAZIO - U05 (GUIDONIA MONTECELIO)-NETTUNO

LAZIO - U06 (LATINA)-PONTECORVO

LIGURIA - U02 (LA SPEZIA)-GENOVA

PIEMONTE - U03 (NOVARA)-CRESCENTINO

SICILIA - U03 (GELA)-AGRIGENTO

SICILIA - U04 (CATANIA)-PEDARA

SICILIA - U05 (SIRACUSA)-AUGUSTA

SICILIA - U05 (SIRACUSA)-BUSCEMI

SICILIA - U05 (SIRACUSA)-LENTINI

SICILIA - U05 (SIRACUSA)-SIRACUSA*


----------



## Andris (27 Settembre 2022)

la Sicilia ha la scusa delle regionali per i ritardi e gli altri che stanno combinando ?
ad Ariccia tutti gli scrutatori in pausa per la sagra della porchetta ?

@hakaishin

puoi fare un salto al seggio di Gela a dire di sbrigarsi con le due sezioni mancanti


----------



## Andris (27 Settembre 2022)

comunque a leggere l'elenco dei trombati dell'uninominale rieletti grazie al proporzionale cascano le palle.
venire eletto, spesso in luoghi dove non hai mai messo piede, solo in base alla posizione in lista è democrazia ?
democrazia è la preferenza che premiano anche uno in fondo alla lista se lo reputano valido.
non che tu vai a votare, metti una X sul simbolo e vanno in parlamento quelli decisi nella bottega del partito
e poi su twitter c'è chi non si dà pace per non aver fatto una legge tutta proporzionale
in che mondo vivono ?

per tutelare queste canaglie le provano tutte: primissimi posti in lista, pluricandidature, seggi favorevoli, uninominale
alla fine dicono ad una si esce, proprio devi essere sfigato a perdere tutto


----------



## DavidGoffin (27 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> comunque a leggere l'elenco dei trombati dell'uninominale rieletti grazie al proporzionale cascano le palle.
> venire eletto, spesso in luoghi dove non hai mai messo piede, solo in base alla posizione in lista è democrazia ?
> democrazia è la preferenza che premiano anche uno in fondo alla lista se lo reputano valido.
> e poi su twitter c'è chi non si dà pace per non aver fatto una legge tutta proporzionale
> in che mondo vivono ?


Twitter è il covo dei repressi, dei frustrati, delle checche, delle casalinghe, della sinistra, e dei ragazzini. 
Sono 24 ore che piangono perché ha vinto il centrodestra e quasi in ogni post esce la parola "fascismo". Roba da querela. Non riescono nemmeno a essere contenti che ci sia la prima donna in una carica così importante, ma quando fa comodo lo tirano fuori subito. Una massa di imbecilli


----------



## sunburn (27 Settembre 2022)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Perchè votare Meloni solo per non votare PD,mi sembra una motivazione un po' deboluccia


In Italia la maggior parte delle persone sceglie prima lo schieramento, poi il partito. Vale sia per il cdx che per il csx.
A questo giro, chi aveva deciso di votare cdx doveva scegliere tra Meloni, Salvini e Berlusconi. Per esclusione ha scelto Meloni, così come alle precedenti scelse Salvini. Il cdx, come numero di voti in valore assoluto, ha preso quelli che sono i “suoi” voti. Anzi, molti meno di quelli che il Berlusconi dei “tempi d’oro” riusciva a portare a casa.
Dall’altra parte non c’era un soggetto politico unitario che potesse realisticamente giocarsela e il risultato è stato un’ampia vittoria della coalizione di cdx.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Settembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> In Italia la maggior parte delle persone sceglie prima lo schieramento, poi il partito. Vale sia per il cdx che per il csx.
> A questo giro, chi aveva deciso di votare cdx doveva scegliere tra Meloni, Salvini e Berlusconi. Per esclusione ha scelto Meloni, così come alle precedenti scelse Salvini. Il cdx, come numero di voti in valore assoluto, ha preso quelli che sono i “suoi” voti. Anzi, molti meno di quelli che il Berlusconi dei “tempi d’oro” riusciva a portare a casa.
> Dall’altra parte non c’era un soggetto politico unitario che potesse realisticamente giocarsela e il risultato è stato un’ampia vittoria della coalizione di cdx.


Vero, la maggior parte è "schierata" in partenza.

Ma non tutti, io ad esempio ho sempre criticato il duo Meloni / Salvini in maniera anche abbastanza dura.
E penso tantissimi altri qui dentro.

Ma poi, ho visto che pure Meloni lo mal sopporta, ho visto che è cambiata molto ultimamente, meno cringe e meno melodrammatica.
Ha cambiato i toni quando compreso che sarebbe davvero toccato a lei, ed era finita la parte facile dell' opposizione.

Ci ho aggiunto che le alternative erano davvero pessime, aggiungici che ormai in Italia il clima è del tipo "tutta colpa del PD", quindi ho concluso che ci stava votare lei.

Ed è una scelta che porterò avanti una volta che l' ho presa, sperando ( e ci credo) di non vedere porcate tipo FLAT TAX in modalità "avvantaggia ricchi"

Molti hanno votato pensando "il meno peggio", ma tant'è, la situazione è questa e quindi forza e coraggio.

Come dico sempre, il giorno che lamentarsi risolverà un problema, inizierò a lamentarmi a livello ultra.

Una cosa che mi urta molto, è vedere tutti quelli di sinistra, lamentarsi ieri e addirittura in una scuola, fare sciopero per manifestare la vicina distruzione della democrazia.
Roba da drogati invasati, dopo un' elezione, se non è questa la democrazia quale è?

E' la stessa identica cosa, di quando quelli di destra urlano "tutta colpa del PD"


----------



## Swaitak (27 Settembre 2022)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Io sono andato a votare(scheda bianca)solo perchè il mio voto non andasse alla Meloni e Salvini.
> Senza polemica ma solo per capire:Come mai avete votato la Meloni? Sapreste spiegarmi il perchè?


io leggo i programmi, ascolto quel che dicono, voto quello con cui sono più d'accordo.
Votare Calenda per riportare uno che nemmeno ha le palle di candidarsi, anche no.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Settembre 2022)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Se ti stai rivolgendo a me,perchè parli di PD dato che ti ho detto che non ho votato?
> Detto ciò,non mi hai risposto:Cosa ti ha convinto a votare Meloni?
> C'è qualche passaggio della sua campagna elettorale che lo senti tuo?
> Perchè votare Meloni solo per non votare PD,mi sembra una motivazione un po' deboluccia


nel nostro caso, l'italia, si sceglie il meno peggio. e per tanti il peggio è il PD.
io approvo soprattutto il "teorico" basta all'immigrazione.
detto questo volevo non votare poi all'ultimo ci sono andato per casualità, so che anche lei non farà un cacchio.


----------



## gabri65 (27 Settembre 2022)

Spread cresciuto di altri 6 punti nottetempo, adesso siamo a oltre 248.

E niente, game over, dai. Nemmeno da iniziare.

Risparmiamoci il teatrino e che ritorni il controllo al nazismo CSX.

Ovviamente, qualcuno mi chiederà di portare le "prove" circa il fatto che c'è qualcosa che non va, nevvero?


----------



## Swaitak (27 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Spread cresciuto di altri 6 punti nottetempo, adesso siamo a oltre 248.
> 
> E niente, game over, dai. Nemmeno da iniziare.
> 
> ...


il tempo che mettono qualche ex BCE all'economia e si sistema tutto


----------



## pazzomania (27 Settembre 2022)

Comunque dai rumors, pare che Salvini non farà il Ministro dell' Interno

Forse i teatrini inutili non piacevano non soltanto a me.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> il tempo che mettono qualche ex BCE all'economia e si sistema tutto


Basta non fare azzardi economici.

Anche se sarà difficile non farlo, almeno per aiutare sul problema costo energia.

La BCE ha detto che interverrà se si alzeranno troppo gli spread.

Vedremo se sono parole al vento, o se siccome c'è Meloni al Governo faranno finta di niente e lo lasceranno alzare.

Probabile che si alzerà, almeno finchè non sarà più chiaro che manovre economiche vorranno fare.
Se si punterà su nuovo debito, andrà alle stelle.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Comunque dai rumors, pare che Salvini non farà il Ministro dell' Interno
> 
> Forse i teatrini inutili non piacevano non soltanto a me.



Se non prende il ministero è solo per una questione numerica, la soglia "non ufficiale" per prendere i 4 ministeri principali era del 13-14%.

Ma io ho dubbi che non vada al Viminale. Altrove si dice che potrebbe andarci uno dei prefetti del Conte1, che sarebbe la stessa cosa.
E' normale che adesso i giornali di opposizione giochino a fare innervosire gli alleati nel CDX parlando di veti alla lega e a Berlusconi, è il gioco delle parti.


----------



## gabri65 (27 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> il tempo che mettono qualche ex BCE all'economia e si sistema tutto



Non lo so, non credo sia sufficiente.

Quello che devono sopprimere è proprio il risultato popolare espresso dalle urne, cioè che ci sia qualcuno che potenzialmente può intaccare l'deologia UE in un qualsiasi modo.

Non riusciamo a toglierci la pistola puntata alla tempia.

Eh, ma la UE è libertà, progresso e demograziahhh, eh, mica come prima.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se non prende il ministero è solo per una questione numerica, la soglia "non ufficiale" per prendere i 4 ministeri principali era del 13-14%.
> 
> Ma io ho dubbi che non vada al Viminale. Altrove si dice che potrebbe andarci uno dei prefetti del Conte1, che sarebbe la stessa cosa.
> E' normale che adesso i giornali di opposizione giochino a fare innervosire gli alleati nel CDX parlando di veti alla lega e a Berlusconi, è il gioco delle parti.


Ci sono due opzioni da considerare. Non dare il ministero dell'interno a Salvini significherebbe non dargli possibilità di rimonta e la Meloni potrebbe diventare padrona del tema immigrazione e crescere ulteriormente nei consensi. Però, è anche vero, che se Salvini esce ridimensionato ci sono più probabilità che perda la leadership della Lega e la Meloni può trovarsi un nuovo alleato (Zaia, Fedriga o simili) ancora più agguerrito.


----------



## Raryof (27 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ci sono due opzioni da considerare. Non dare il ministero dell'interno a Salvini significherebbe non dargli possibilità di rimonta e la Meloni potrebbe diventare padrona del tema immigrazione e crescere ulteriormente nei consensi. Però, è anche vero, che se Salvini esce ridimensionato ci sono più probabilità che perda la leadership della Lega e la Meloni può trovarsi un nuovo alleato (Zaia, Fedriga o simili) ancora più agguerrito.


Il mazzo nelle mani ce l'ha la Meloni, se va al governo deve garantire la sicurezza dei confini, che sia Salvini o qualcun altro poco cambia, ma se dovesse scegliere qualcun altro comunque contro l'immigrazione farebbe scacco matto a tutti i bravi odiatori per partito preso di Salvini che all'interno qualche anno fa il suo lo aveva fatto, nonostante non abbia poi avuto l'intelligenza di giocarsi al meglio le sue carte quando era partito di maggioranza.
Io vorrei anche un po' di questo, non solo grosse multe alle ong e confini chiusi


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574602650334547968


----------



## smallball (27 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se non prende il ministero è solo per una questione numerica, la soglia "non ufficiale" per prendere i 4 ministeri principali era del 13-14%.
> 
> Ma io ho dubbi che non vada al Viminale. Altrove si dice che potrebbe andarci uno dei prefetti del Conte1, che sarebbe la stessa cosa.
> E' normale che adesso i giornali di opposizione giochino a fare innervosire gli alleati nel CDX parlando di veti alla lega e a Berlusconi, è il gioco delle parti.


Basta fargli fare il vicepresidente del Consiglio .e il Viminale è dimenticato


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Settembre 2022)

Io sapete come la penso, l'ho sempre detto sinceramente, Salvini lo vorrei al Viminale. Lì e solamente lì, al 100%.
Se non ci andasse ammetto che sarebbe la mia prima delusione.
Penso anche che converrebbe a chi la pensa diversamente (che è legittimo, il modo di fare nel Conte 1 era obiettivamente controverso), perché un Salvini focalizzato tutto sugli Interni non farebbe "danni" altrove, mentre un Salvini libero senza posizione metterebbe il becco su tutto (lo fa comunque, ma con meno enfasi).

Però per carità, se la Meloni mi usa il pugno durissimo anche più di Salvini andando alla radice del problema, io sono pronto a valutarla. Il blocco navale e i trattati con i paesi africani per me sono utopia, perché non li rispettano, ma se ci riesce buon per lei (e per noi).
Figuriamoci, se si potesse io le navi delle ONG le affonderei direttamente (dopo aver fatto sbarcare le persone), così poi devono ricostruirsele da zero e passa la voglia.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Settembre 2022)

smallball ha scritto:


> Basta fargli fare il vicepresidente del Consiglio .e il Viminale è dimenticato


Si però non è che bisogna star a dare per forza un ruolo importante a Salvini.

Ci sono crisi da ogni punto di vista si guardi il mondo odierno.

So che è difficile, ma non bisogna dargli alcun ruolo.

Non credo l' Italia possa permettersi di dare contentini.

Il Ministro dell' Interno è importante e difficile, non si limita al teatrino con gli africani sulla nave.
Come in ogni mestiere, la parte che conta al 99% è invisibile agli esterni.

Salvini passava ore ed ore sui social o a fare buffonate, un lavoratore serio deve arrivare a sera stremato, non deve avere ne tempo ne energie per fare l' idiota.


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Settembre 2022)

Il ministero dell'Interno non lo daranno mai a Salvini, sarebbe un assist per i quaquaraqua della resistenza e per quelli che stanno fuggendo dall'Italia in monopattino o col pullman elettrico


----------



## Andris (27 Settembre 2022)

ieri ha fatto capire che comunque sarà leghista il ministero, perchè ha detto che sulla sicurezza la Lega è al primo posto

se non è lui sarà un altro leghista penso


----------



## fabri47 (27 Settembre 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Il ministero dell'Interno non lo daranno mai a Salvini, sarebbe un assist per i quaquaraqua della resistenza e per quelli che stanno fuggendo dall'Italia in monopattino o col pullman elettrico


Sì è un personaggio che da mediaticamente fastidio e colmerebbe il suo pugno duro con le solite sceneggiate per trarre consenso. Se la Meloni fosse furba, sceglierebbe uno tipo Minniti che fa tutto in silenzio e nessuno se ne accorge che c'è un blocco.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ieri ha fatto capire che comunque sarà leghista il ministero, perchè ha detto che sulla sicurezza la Lega è al primo posto
> 
> se non è lui sarà un altro leghista penso


Nulla da obbiettare, basta sia uno capace.
Personalmente, non mi interessa il Partito.


----------



## smallball (27 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ieri ha fatto capire che comunque sarà leghista il ministero, perchè ha detto che sulla sicurezza la Lega è al primo posto
> 
> se non è lui sarà un altro leghista penso


O un tecnico di area leghista


----------



## vota DC (27 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si però non è che bisogna star a dare per forza un ruolo importante a Salvini.
> 
> Ci sono crisi da ogni punto di vista si guardi il mondo odierno.
> 
> ...


Salvini traccia un paio di linee e delega. Reagan stesso era un attore e il suo ministro degli interni un giurista e non un economista.
Bersani ha tolto i costi di ricarica e fatto le uniche liberalizzazioni (tutte le altre erano privatizzazioni a favore di amichetti insolventi) negli ultimi 30 anni, però non è che curasse i dettagli tecnici.

La Lamorgese è una del mestiere. Prefetta notoriamente incapace che vuole fare tutto sola. Come risultati pure peggio di Alfano, parliamo di sbirraglia che con l'idrante contro manifestanti pacifici in inverno, orde di gente che organizza aggressioni di gruppo su facebook volutamente ignorati, poliziotti infiltrati che rovesciavano le camionette dei cortei pacifici per inventare che sono violenti. E tutto questo senza citare la vergogna in materia di immigrazione.


----------



## Andris (27 Settembre 2022)

smallball ha scritto:


> O un tecnico di area leghista


difficile, odiano i tecnici come lamorgese
un tecnico farebbe felice l'opposizione così da non rivendicare politicamente successi sulla sicurezza


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Settembre 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> La Lamorgese è una del mestiere. Prefetta notoriamente incapace che vuole fare tutto sola. Come risultati pure peggio di Alfano, parliamo di sbirraglia che con l'idrante contro manifestanti pacifici in inverno, orde di gente che organizza aggressioni di gruppo su facebook volutamente ignorati, poliziotti infiltrati che rovesciavano le camionette dei cortei pacifici per inventare che sono violenti. E tutto questo senza citare la vergogna in materia di immigrazione.



Penso che anche l'Azzolina al Viminale farebbe meglio della Lamorgese.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Settembre 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Salvini traccia un paio di linee e delega. Reagan stesso era un attore e il suo ministro degli interni un giurista e non un economista.
> Bersani ha tolto i costi di ricarica e fatto le uniche liberalizzazioni (tutte le altre erano privatizzazioni a favore di amichetti insolventi) negli ultimi 30 anni, però non è che curasse i dettagli tecnici.
> 
> La Lamorgese è una del mestiere. Prefetta notoriamente incapace che vuole fare tutto sola. Come risultati pure peggio di Alfano, parliamo di sbirraglia che con l'idrante contro manifestanti pacifici in inverno, orde di gente che organizza aggressioni di gruppo su facebook volutamente ignorati, poliziotti infiltrati che rovesciavano le camionette dei cortei pacifici per inventare che sono violenti. E tutto questo senza citare la vergogna in materia di immigrazione.


Sai cosa dicono un po' tutti i potenti su Putin?

Che se ci vai a parlare, è una bibbia sull' estrazione di idrocarburi e infrastrutture per trasportarlo.
Questo significa essere competenti.

Poi non è che devi agire tu tecnicamente, ma devi ESSERE COMPETENTE E SERIO in qualunque lavoro tu faccia.
Se non sei all' altezza, non riesci nemmeno a delegare nella maniera corretta e alla persona giusta.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> difficile, odiano i tecnici come lamorgese
> un tecnico farebbe felice l'opposizione così da non rivendicare politicamente successi sulla sicurezza


Basterebbe uno che fa le cose, che però ha il carisma di un babbuino. Io penso che sull'immigrazione, comunque, si farà di tutto per scegliere un tizio per far calare gli sbarchi. 

Io trovo cruciali tre ministeri dove c'è il rischio di tecnici di area draghiana o pro-quelle posizioni: economia, sanità e ambiente.


----------



## Andris (27 Settembre 2022)

*Orsini sul Fatto quotidiano:*
*
"Il nascituro governo di centrodestra dovrà rispondere alla seguente domanda: 

l’Italia, intesa come sistema-Paese, è pronta a una guerra nucleare in Ucraina? *
*Giorgia Meloni ha compreso il senso di marcia?"*


----------



## Milanoide (27 Settembre 2022)

Stamattina ho Intercettato per radio delle dichiarazioni di Mario Sechi (giornalista sardo).
Lui pensa che Salvini al Viminale potrebbe non andarci perché:
1) risultato elettorale
2) processo in corso
3) la sua posizione filo russa creerebbe imbarazzo e la materia sicurezza è delicata

Io sarei pragmatico e ci metterei Minniti


----------



## fabri47 (27 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Basterebbe uno che fa le cose, che però ha il carisma di un babbuino. Io penso che sull'immigrazione, comunque, si farà di tutto per scegliere un tizio per far calare gli sbarchi.
> 
> Io trovo cruciali tre ministeri dove c'è il rischio di tecnici di area draghiana o pro-quelle posizioni: economia, sanità e ambiente.


In tema ambientale, spero che Meloni faccia opposizione alle richieste del nucleare (non) pulito che vuole Salvini. Sarebbe un ulteriore costo in più. Siamo in crisi per le scelte folli del governo Draghi, non per la mancanza di nucleare che è pure pericoloso.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Settembre 2022)

Attenzione che quando si parla di Viminale si pensa solo all'immigrazione dei nigga, ma ci sono mille altri problemi clamorosi.

Io non so dove abitate voi, ma qui da me ormai la popolazione è ostaggio delle baby gang in alcuni quartieri. le donne e i ragazzini non possono più circolare in certe zone. E abito in una zona tranquilla rispetto a tante altre d'Italia, negli ultimi cinque anni ho assistito a un'impennata di criminalità e spaccio da 1 a 1000. Neanche sapevo cosa fossero certi problemi.
Colpa anche dei sindaci e delle amministrazioni locali, ma sappiamo quali partiti ignorano per ideologia queste cose e questi partiti hanno governato in italia negli ultimi tempi.

Se anche un governo di destra o presunta estrema destra, che sia Meloni, Salvini, Paragone o chicchessia non riesce quantomeno ad arginare il problema, allora le speranze finiscono davvero.


----------



## Swaitak (27 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> In tema ambientale, spero che Meloni faccia opposizione alle richieste del nucleare (non) pulito che vuole Salvini. Sarebbe un ulteriore costo in più. Siamo in crisi per le scelte folli del governo Draghi, non per la mancanza di nucleare che è pure pericoloso.


però, almeno Silvio, in tema di nucleare parlava più di ricerca per la fusione, non delle centrali odierne. E' diverso.


----------



## Freddiedevil (27 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non propriamente.
> Letta ha basato l'intera campagna elettorale sulle offese alla destra e zero contenuti. In tutta la sua campagna elettorale non ho mai sentito una sola nuova proposta, ma solamente "occhi della tigre", "dobbiamo fermare la destra" , "pericolo fascismo" , "meloni inadatta" , "Noi siamo l'europa mentre loro sono Ungheria e Polonia" , senza contare la pagliacciata fatta imitando la Meloni nel discorso in inglese, spagnolo e francese.
> Sinceramente parlando, come si poteva votare per Letta ? E' una vera domanda eh
> 
> ...




Con tua enorme sorpresa sono d'accordo su quasi tutto, meno che sulla penultima parte.
La campagna elettorale della Meloni non è stata diversa da quella degli altri. D'accordo, ha mostrato coerenza, e poi? Io queste proposte (serie) non le ho mai sentite né viste.
Ho solo sentito che la Sinistra ha governato questo paese male negli ultimi 11 anni (e magari c'ha anche ragione su questo) e che quegli altri "non vogliono farci governare". E poi giù roba sulla famiglia tradizionale, contro il pensiero unico, un giorno contro l'europa e il giorno dopo europeista, e potrei andare avanti per diverse righe.

Guardiamo in faccia la realtà. È stata una campagna elettorale scadente portata avanti da gente mediocre.
Il motivo principale per il quale Giorgia ha sfondato è stato il non aver partecipato a quell'accozzaglia del governo Draghi.
Chapeau. Ha fatto la scelta giusta restandone fuori e ha incassato al momento giusto, a differenza del suo compare Matteo Salvini.

Ma non mi si dica che la gente ha votato la Meloni perchè FDI e il centrodestra hanno portato questo grande programma innovativo o questa nuova classe dirigente in rampa di lancio perchè nessuna delle due cose è vera.

La campagna elettorale della Meloni è stata "semplice" (passami il termine) perchè si è radicata nelle menti degli italiani l'idea, alimentata molto furbamente dalla stessa leadere di FDI, che ci sia qualche strano complotto per non far vincere la destra, e anche perchè le obiezioni su di lei e sul suo partito erano veramente deboli.
Facile doversi difendere così. Basta fra credere al paese che sei accerchiata e che cercano di ostacolarto e basta, e il gioco è fatto.

La Meloni ha stravinto per abbandono di tutti gli altri.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Attenzione che quando si parla di Viminale si pensa solo all'immigrazione dei nigga, ma ci sono mille altri problemi clamorosi.
> 
> Io non so dove abitate voi, ma qui da me ormai la popolazione è ostaggio delle baby gang in alcuni quartieri. le donne e i ragazzini non possono più circolare in certe zone. E abito in una zona tranquilla rispetto a tante altre d'Italia, negli ultimi cinque anni ho assistito a un'impennata di criminalità e spaccio da 1 a 1000. Neanche sapevo cosa fossero certi problemi.
> Colpa anche dei sindaci e delle amministrazioni locali, ma sappiamo quali partiti ignorano per ideologia queste cose e questi partiti hanno governato in italia negli ultimi tempi.
> ...


Capisco cosa vuoi dire, al mio paesello non c'è problema.
E' venuta una famiglia di marocchini 10 anni fa, ma sono dovuti scappare.

Ma dove vive la mia ragazza il problema che dici inizia a porsi.

Ma per me non è di soluzione complicata: servono più forze dell' ordine.
Soldi, poi l' ordine verrà da se.

Non credo che i Carabinieri con il governo attuale o precedente, abbiano l' ordine di non fare nulla su questo tema.
Sarà la solita mancanza di risorse umane ed economiche.


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Attenzione che quando si parla di Viminale si pensa solo all'immigrazione dei nigga, ma ci sono mille altri problemi clamorosi.
> 
> Io non so dove abitate voi, ma qui da me ormai la popolazione è ostaggio delle baby gang in alcuni quartieri. le donne e i ragazzini non possono più circolare in certe zone. E abito in una zona tranquilla rispetto a tante altre d'Italia, negli ultimi cinque anni ho assistito a un'impennata di criminalità e spaccio da 1 a 1000. Neanche sapevo cosa fossero certi problemi.
> Colpa anche dei sindaci e delle amministrazioni locali, ma sappiamo quali partiti ignorano per ideologia queste cose e questi partiti hanno governato in italia negli ultimi tempi.
> ...


Però nel caso che descrivi tu può fare molto di più la politica locale.
Quando la Moratti era sindaco di Milano stazionavano fisse 2 camionette della polizia davanti alla stazione ed anche di notte potevi muoverti serenamente perchè era pieno di rappresentanti delle forze dell'ordine. Dopo di lei con Pisapia e soprattutto Salah (sempre a farsi fotografare in bici nel quadrilatero della moda), c'è solo una macchina della polizia ferma davanti al bar mentre per strada succede di tutto (è stato anche postato recentemente un video sul forum a riguardo).


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Capisco cosa vuoi dire, al mio paesello non c'è problema.
> E' venuta una famiglia di marocchini 10 anni fa, ma sono dovuti scappare.
> 
> Ma dove vive la mia ragazza il problema che dici inizia a porsi.
> ...



La Lamorgese ha sprecato tutte le risorse immaginabili per vere e proprie scemenze...


----------



## fabri47 (27 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> però, almeno Silvio, in tema di nucleare parlava più di ricerca per la fusione, non delle centrali odierne. E' diverso.


Non sono un sostenitore del green a tutti i costi, anzi...Sono per la giusta misura. 

Il nucleare meglio di no, si faccia la ricerca per altre fonti di energia al massimo, meno pericolose. Già un inceneritore tipo può danneggiare una bella fetta di popolazione. Ma il nucleare in caso di incidenti causa disastri. E poi è voluto più che altro perchè così la politica dà posti di lavoro ai soliti raccomandati, di certo non per buona fede.

Che poi, fidatevi, per questioni di costi sarebbe molto meno benefico un ritorno al nucleare. Ormai ne siamo usciti. Altre soluzioni sarebbero molto meno costose. La questione ambientale è come la sanità, così come in quel campo c'erano già le soluzioni al covid, ma si puntava solo sul vaccino, la stessa cosa lì. Si ignorano tutte le alternative (energia eolica, solare, idroelettrica), perchè poco convenienti per i politici.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Settembre 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Però nel caso che descrivi tu può fare molto di più la politica locale.
> Quando la Moratti era sindaco di Milano stazionavano fisse 2 camionette della polizia davanti alla stazione ed anche di notte potevi muoverti serenamente perchè era pieno di rappresentanti delle forze dell'ordine. Dopo di lei con Pisapia e soprattutto Salah (sempre a farsi fotografare in bici nel quadrilatero della moda), c'è solo una macchina della polizia ferma davanti al bar mentre per strada succede di tutto (è stato anche postato recentemente un video sul forum a riguardo).



Concordo. Qui zero. Anzi, c'è complicità con i balordi.

Mi fermo qui perché poi mi prendo denunce, parlando di zone locali ristrette e identificabili.


----------



## Raryof (27 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Figuriamoci, se si potesse io le navi delle ONG le affonderei direttamente (*dopo aver fatto sbarcare le persone*), così poi devono ricostruirsele da zero e passa la voglia.


Sbarcare ed arrestare gli scafisti delle ong e i clandestini da tenere in stato di fermo prima di essere rispediti subito in Africa o chissà dove (se troviamo un posto dove mandarli tutti prima di rimpatriarli sarebbe buono).
Pugno duro, questo serve per tornare ad avere credibilità come paese


----------



## TheKombo (27 Settembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Sbarcare ed arrestare gli scafisti delle ong e i clandestini da tenere in stato di fermo prima di essere rispediti subito in Africa o chissà dove (se troviamo un posto dove mandarli tutti prima di rimpatriarli sarebbe buono).
> Pugno duro, questo serve per tornare ad avere credibilità come paese


Si ma non si può fare perché poi arriva l'Europa (vedi "Accordo di Malta" sulla finta ridistribuzione) e ti lega le mani.


----------



## gabri65 (27 Settembre 2022)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Con tua enorme sorpresa sono d'accordo su quasi tutto, meno che sulla penultima parte.
> La campagna elettorale della Meloni non è stata diversa da quella degli altri. D'accordo, ha mostrato coerenza, e poi? Io queste proposte (serie) non le ho mai sentite né viste.
> Ho solo sentito che la Sinistra ha governato questo paese male negli ultimi 11 anni (e magari c'ha anche ragione su questo) e che quegli altri "non vogliono farci governare". E poi giù roba sulla famiglia tradizionale, contro il pensiero unico, un giorno contro l'europa e il giorno dopo europeista, e potrei andare avanti per diverse righe.
> 
> ...



A me sembra che fai tutta una serie di strumentalizzazioni pretestuose, invece.

Hai fatto tutta una serie di discorsi per arrivare alla conclusione che il governo nel paese deve essere normalmente di CSX, e quello di CDX ci riesce solo grazie a strane peripezie e propaganda, quando abbiamo visto che negli ultimi anni è stato esattamente l'opposto, grazie alle esotiche pieghe nella costituzione.

Il senso di accerchiamento nasce quando senti parlare la controparte di roba tipo "difenderemo con il sangue", che non avrei mai voluto sentir dire, e che viene pure difesa e giustificata dai giornalisti. Chi la rileva viene addirittura accusato di manipolare, come se 'ste robe andassero normalmente accettate come dibattito politico. Eh, ma sono loro i cattivoni che non si sanno esprimere se non in modo violento.

Poi ovviamente, la solita polarizzazione insensata. Se uno non fa niente per 10 anni, allora ok, ma è normale, ma se anche l'altro non fa niente, allora va rilevato e ampiamente sottolineato. Oppure stiamo già cominciando a criticare quando il governo non è nemmeno al giorno zero?

So già che sarà un inferno, fino a che il governo Meloni non cadrà e finalmente rivedremo la "normalità" del CSX.


----------



## Raryof (27 Settembre 2022)

TheKombo ha scritto:


> Si ma non si può fare perché poi arriva l'Europa (vedi "Accordo di Malta" sulla finta ridistribuzione) e ti lega le mani.


La magistratura è sempre stata filopiddina ma se il pd è ai minimi storici il vento cambierà senza problemi.
Non è l'ue ad essere un problema, il problema è la convinzione di trattare i nostri confini come se fossero semplicemente confini europei, quando poi alla fine arrivano in Italia e non vengono ridistribuiti, inutile farsi prendere in giro, devi imporre una tua legge severissima, in Australia a quel ciclista che ha preso a male parole delle ragazzine (che avevano pure torto visto che sono andate a disturbarlo) gli hanno fatto passare le pene dell'inferno, qui invece se arrivi da clandestino sei un eroe che è stato salvato.
Bisogna cambiare la mentalità.


----------



## ARKANA (27 Settembre 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Stamattina ho Intercettato per radio delle dichiarazioni di Mario Sechi (giornalista sardo).
> Lui pensa che Salvini al Viminale potrebbe non andarci perché:
> 1) risultato elettorale
> 2) processo in corso
> ...


Non penso sia fattibile minniti per il fatto che è del PD, poi non ci piove sul fatto che le misure che ha adottato per impedire gli sbarchi sono le stesse che adotterebbe un qualunque leghista


----------



## TheKombo (27 Settembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> La magistratura è sempre stata filopiddina ma se il pd è ai minimi storici il vento cambierà senza problemi.
> Non è l'ue ad essere un problema, il problema è la convinzione di trattare i nostri confini come se fossero semplicemente confini europei, quando poi alla fine arrivano in Italia e non vengono ridistribuiti, inutile farsi prendere in giro, devi imporre una tua legge severissima, in Australia a quel ciclista che ha preso a male parole delle ragazzine (che avevano pure torto visto che sono andate a disturbarlo) gli hanno fatto passare le pene dell'inferno, qui invece se arrivi da clandestino sei un eroe che è stato salvato.
> Bisogna cambiare la mentalità.


Eh ma vallo a spiegare a Bruxelles. Purtroppo o per fortuna, viviamo in un sistema di regole e di gestione sovranazionale e questo non si può ignorare. 
Al di là della fede politica, Minnitti e Salvini sul tema immigrazione avevano operato bene. La Morgese è stata un disastro, ma tra COVID,guerra e media compiacevoli la questione è passata in secondo piano.
Da questo governo mi aspetto almeno un ritorno al pre Conte-bis come gestione della situazione.


----------



## Shmuk (27 Settembre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo è una distorsione della realtà che si è radicata nella massa, e ha portato a quello che ha portato.
> 
> La favola che il m5s è il "partito del sud" che pensa solo al sud e prende i voti dei nullafacenti del reddito è una bufala:
> 
> ...



Chi sei, il tesoriere del Conte di Montecristo?  

Argomenti efficaci, con cui Conte ha lastricato la strada della sua risalita, in effetti.


----------



## Freddiedevil (27 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> A me sembra che fai tutta una serie di strumentalizzazioni pretestuose, invece.
> 
> Hai fatto tutta una serie di discorsi per arrivare alla conclusione che il governo nel paese deve essere normalmente di CSX, e quello di CDX ci riesce solo grazie a strane peripezie e propaganda, quando abbiamo visto che negli ultimi anni è stato esattamente l'opposto, grazie alle esotiche pieghe nella costituzione.
> 
> ...



Veramente il mio discorso voleva essere un altro. Ho detto che la Meloni non ha particolari meriti riguardo la campagna elettorale o il programma.
Il suo merito principale è stata la coerenza che gli italiani le hanno riconosciuto.
Non ho detto niente di quello che mi hai messo in bocca tu, credimi. 

Ha meritato di STRAvincere le elezioni solo perchè gli altri hanno fatto più schifo di lei.
È un pensiero che posso esprimere senza essere accusato di dire che la normalità è avere governi di sinistra?
Non c'è conseguenza logica fra ciò che ho detto e quello che mi hai messo in bocca te.

Era una critica sul fatto che il livello già basso della classe dirigente italiana, che si e vista in campagna elettorale, si è notevolmente abbassato.
Questa è la mia conclusione.


----------



## Shmuk (27 Settembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Sbarcare ed arrestare gli scafisti delle ong e i clandestini da tenere in stato di fermo prima di essere rispediti subito in Africa o chissà dove (se troviamo un posto dove mandarli tutti prima di rimpatriarli sarebbe buono).
> Pugno duro, questo serve per tornare ad avere credibilità come paese



Sono curioso di vedere il blocco navale, tanto sventolato...


----------



## gabri65 (27 Settembre 2022)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Veramente il mio discorso voleva essere un altro. Ho detto che la Meloni non ha particolari meriti riguardo la campagna elettorale o il programma.
> Il suo merito principale è stata la coerenza che gli italiani le hanno riconosciuto.
> Non ho detto niente di quello che mi hai messo in bocca tu, credimi.
> 
> ...



Non voglio metterti in bocca niente, amico, ci mancherebbe. Come al solito discutiamo e ognuno spiega le sue sensazioni, se non sono ben interpretate, capita.

Cosa hai scritto adesso lo condivido in pieno, i discorsi di prima invece li ho intesi come ti dicevo.


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Settembre 2022)

SALVINI e la LEGA

L'effetto bandwagon ha portato gli elettori di destra dalla lega a fdi ma soprattutto l'elettorato lega non ha assolutamente apprezzato le scelte fatte dal partito dal febbraio 2021 (ossia dal crollo del governo Conte 2).
Ma come ha detto, per me giustamente, Bechis , a Maratona Mentana i "nemici" di Salvini nella lega sono quelli che lo hanno spinto a fare quelle scelte negli ultimi 2 anni, ossia sostenere il governo di unità nazionale e le conseguenti misure adottate da Draghi, su tutti green pass ed obblighi.


----------



## ARKANA (27 Settembre 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Sono curioso di vedere il blocco navale, tanto sventolato...


Salvini nel 2018 quando teneva per le palle sia Conte che Di Maio non è manco riuscito a togliere le accise sulle benzina nonostante tutti i proclami che aveva fatto in campagna elettorale, figurati se ora riescono a fare il blocco navale mentre hanno gli occhi dell'Europa puntati addosso, però sto notando che alcuni stanno mettendo già le mani avanti dicendo che comunque hanno le mani legate da Bruxelles, il PD invece lo faceva per pure sadismo, a me sembrano gli ennesimi quaquaraqua.
Alla fine l'italiano è così, finché non ci sbatte la faccia non é contento


----------



## gabri65 (27 Settembre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Salvini nel 2018 quando teneva per le palle sia Conte che Di Maio non è manco riuscito a togliere le accise sulle benzina nonostante tutti i proclami che aveva fatto in campagna elettorale, figurati se ora riescono a fare il blocco navale mentre hanno gli occhi dell'Europa puntati addosso, però sto notando che alcuni stanno mettendo già le mani avanti dicendo che comunque hanno le mani legate da Bruxelles, il PD invece lo faceva per pure sadismo, a me sembrano gli ennesimi quaquaraqua.
> Alla fine l'italiano è così, finché non ci sbatte la faccia non é contento



Il greenpass non l'ha ordinato Bruxelles, né tentare di fare leggi sul linguaggio inclusivo e altre minkiate che forse non saranno sadiche, ma nemmeno mi sembrano opportune.


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Settembre 2022)

CROLLO LEGA: COME SI FA A NON CAPIRE?

In queste ore ho letto parecchie dichiarazione sui social e sui media di parecchi esponenti della lega(guarda caso sono soprattutto i non ricandidati ed i non rieletti) in cui invocano subito un congresso federale(e quindi implicitamente la rimozione di Salvini) e rimarcano il fatto che si debba tornare a parlare di nord ed autonomia.
Non vi rendete conto che la debacle della lega è colpa vostra? Si, colpa vostra che avete costretto Salvini a sostenere il governo Draghi.
Alla nascita del governo Draghi la lega stava sul 23.5%, ora dopo 20 mesi di governo Draghi la lega ha preso l'8% alle elezioni.
Ma come, non eravate voi che per motivare il sostegno a questo governo tecnico dicevate "ce lo chiedono gli imprenditori, i cittadini non capirebbero".. eppure il risultato delle elezioni parla chiaro: è stata premiata e non di poco la coerenza di Giorgia Meloni ed in particolare nelle zone roccaforti della lega fdi ha più che doppiato la lega.. altroché che i cittadini ed imprenditori del nord erano a favore del governo Draghi..


----------



## ARKANA (27 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Il greenpass non l'ha ordinato Bruxelles, né tentare di fare leggi sul linguaggio inclusivo e altre minkiate che forse non saranno sadiche, ma nemmeno mi sembrano opportune.


Sul linguaggio inclusivo e altre stupidate sui generis con me sfondi una porta aperta, anzi è stato uno dei tanti motivi (insieme al mal governo degli ultimi 10 anni) per cui la gente ha iniziato giustamente a voltare le spalle al pd (che ripeto,non ho MAI votato e che nonostante qualcuno lo appelli come partito di sinistra o addirittura comunista di sinistra non ha proprio niente)
Sul greenpass invece non lo so, io son sempre stato contrario, però mi sarebbe piaciuto (senza ironia) se si fosse trovata la Meloni a gestire la situazione pandemia dall'inizio magari avrebbe fatto meglio, magari peggio (difficile), nonostante mi stiano sulle @@ le virostars posso anche capire che essendo una roba nuova, probabilmente uscita da qualche laboratorio cinese era tutto un navigare a vista (almeno all'inizio) poi sicuramente come succede troppo spesso in Italia hanno visto il guadagno e ci si sono fiondati a piè pari.


----------



## gabri65 (27 Settembre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Sul linguaggio inclusivo e altre stupidate sui generis con me sfondi una porta aperta, anzi è stato uno dei tanti motivi (insieme al mal governo degli ultimi 10 anni) per cui la gente ha iniziato giustamente a voltare le spalle al pd (che ripeto,non ho MAI votato e che nonostante qualcuno lo appelli come partito di sinistra o addirittura comunista di sinistra non ha proprio niente)
> Sul greenpass invece non lo so, io son sempre stato contrario, però mi sarebbe piaciuto (senza ironia) se si fosse trovata la Meloni a gestire la situazione pandemia dall'inizio magari avrebbe fatto meglio, magari peggio (difficile), nonostante mi stiano sulle @@ le virostars posso anche capire che essendo una roba nuova, probabilmente uscita da qualche laboratorio cinese era tutto un navigare a vista (almeno all'inizio) poi sicuramente come succede troppo spesso in Italia hanno visto il guadagno e ci si sono fiondati a piè pari.



Ma figurati, ho solo fatto un'osservazione e non ti ho criticato per sapere cosa voti.

Concordo con te, praticamente su tutta linea. Sulla Melona, speriamo di non metterla alla prova per un'altro greenpass.


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Settembre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Salvini nel 2018 quando teneva per le palle sia Conte che Di Maio non è manco riuscito a togliere le accise sulle benzina nonostante tutti i proclami che aveva fatto in campagna elettorale, figurati se ora riescono a fare il blocco navale mentre hanno gli occhi dell'Europa puntati addosso, però sto notando che alcuni stanno mettendo già le mani avanti dicendo che comunque hanno le mani legate da Bruxelles, il PD invece lo faceva per pure sadismo, a me sembrano gli ennesimi quaquaraqua.
> Alla fine l'italiano è così, finché non ci sbatte la faccia non é contento


è cosa nota, raccontata da un parlamentare della lega(e nessuno del m5s ha mai smentito) che si trovava al tavolo per fare il contratto di governo col m5s, che il m5s si è opposto sin da subito a togliere le accise in quanto per loro sarebbe aumentato l'inquinamento


----------



## fabri47 (27 Settembre 2022)

*La Verità: per il ministero dell'economia, secondo quanto è emerso da riunioni di centrodestra, si cerca di trovare una figura draghiana. Mario Draghi ha fatto capire che Daniele Franco potrebbe rimanere al suo posto, ma non sarà facile giustificare la sua permanenza di fronte agli elettori.*


----------



## fabri47 (27 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *La Verità: per il ministero dell'economia, secondo quanto è emerso da riunioni di centrodestra, si cerca di trovare una figura draghiana. Mario Draghi ha fatto capire che Daniele Franco potrebbe rimanere al suo posto, ma non sarà facile giustificare la sua permanenza di fronte agli elettori.*


Uahahahahah. Ora arriva il bello (cioè il brutto)...

Ormai i governi hanno SOLO libertà di propaganda e nient'altro.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Settembre 2022)

@emamilan99, non ho ben capito se i post sono copia e incolla di qualche articolo o persona esterna.
In tal caso non sono ammessi per regolamento. Se sono post che hai scritto tu, nessun problema.


----------



## Freddiedevil (27 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non voglio metterti in bocca niente, amico, ci mancherebbe. Come al solito discutiamo e ognuno spiega le sue sensazioni, se non sono ben interpretate, capita.
> 
> Cosa hai scritto adesso lo condivido in pieno, i discorsi di prima invece li ho intesi come ti dicevo.



Ero convinto che, seppure su posizioni opposte, su questo siamo d'accordo.


----------



## Nevergiveup (27 Settembre 2022)

Che palle non hanno ancora abolito il RDC? Su su che c'è urgenza!


----------



## fabri47 (27 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *La Verità: per il ministero dell'economia, secondo quanto è emerso da riunioni di centrodestra, si cerca di trovare una figura draghiana. Mario Draghi ha fatto capire che Daniele Franco potrebbe rimanere al suo posto, ma non sarà facile giustificare la sua permanenza di fronte agli elettori.*


Va a finire che questo sarà un governo tecnico, dove cambiano solo le figurine a capo. Ricordo ancora che Meloni che parlava di misure impopolari nei comizi. Se ci hanno fatto votare, con i sondaggi chiari sul risultato, ci sarà un motivo. Fino a che ci sarà Mattarella lì sopra, sarà sempre così.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Settembre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Che palle non hanno ancora abolito il RDC? Su su che c'è urgenza!



Gonde ha parlato di guerra civile in caso di abolizione.
Di sicuro in caso di abolizione del rdc (speriamo) ci saranno disordini vari aizzati non solo dai 5stelle, ma anche dal pd e da tutti questi pseuddo artisti già pronti con l'hashtag #citolgonoidiritti


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Va a finire che questo sarà un governo tecnico, dove cambiano solo le figurine a capo. Ricordo ancora che Meloni che parlava di misure impopolari nei comizi. Se ci hanno fatto votare, con i sondaggi chiari sul risultato, ci sarà un motivo. Fino a che ci sarà Mattarella lì sopra, sarà sempre così.



Beh, questa di qualche super tecnico non è una novità.
L'aveva detto la stessa meloni qualche settimana fa, cioè che in caso di "bisogno" stava già valutando qualche nome.

Per la serie: non posso mettere La Russa ministro o qualche impresentabile alla toninelli, azzolina, giggino di maio, molto meglio inserire qualche tecnico esterno.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Beh, questa di qualche super tecnico non è una novità.
> L'aveva detto la stessa meloni qualche settimana fa, cioè che in caso di "bisogno" stava già valutando qualche nome.
> 
> Per la serie: non posso mettere La Russa ministro o qualche impresentabile alla toninelli, azzolina, giggino di maio, molto meglio inserire qualche tecnico esterno.


Se rimane Franco, la Meloni crolla seduta stante ed il governo durerà un anno.


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> @emamilan99, non ho ben capito se i post sono copia e incolla di qualche articolo o persona esterna.
> In tal caso non sono ammessi per regolamento. Se sono post che hai scritto tu, nessun problema.


Tutti scritti da me


----------



## Milanoide (27 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma per me non è di soluzione complicata: servono più forze dell' ordine.
> Soldi, poi l' ordine verrà da se.
> 
> Non credo che i Carabinieri con il governo attuale o precedente, abbiano l' ordine di non fare nulla su questo tema.
> Sarà la solita mancanza di risorse umane ed economiche.


Non sono del tutto d'accordo.
Vivo in un paesello della Brianza.
Cresciuto con una Stazione di Carabinieri della Territoriale. 
Erano un po' subdoli, ma sapevano tutto.
Ad un mio conoscente con un bar ad un certo punto dissero che certi individui avevano questi e questi altri precedenti e se non se li scrollava dal bar sarebbero stati costretti a far chiudere il bar. Lui se li doveva scrollare? E come fai a impedire l'ingresso in un locale pubblico?
Negli anni gran tam tam mediatico per la costruzione di caserma per ospitare una compagnia CC.
Alla fine si fece.
Se hai un ufficiale tosto fa girare le cose.
Se hai un ufficiale trovato per strada le cose non girano. Alla fine hai una compagnia ma l'unica auto di pattuglia è sempre altrove.
Hai una compagnia, ma le risorse dedicate sono quelle di una Stazione.
Il giornale locale dice che ci vorrebbe anche un commissariato di polizia. Addirittura!
Per me è come le leggi. Non servono sempre nuove leggi ad incasinare tutto, bisogna applicare quelle che ci sono.
Onestamente penso che la sorveglianza COVID, (riservata per un ovvio doppio standard solo agli italiani), sia stata la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso.
Le forze dell'ordine sono stufe di essere adibite a minchiatelle a fare i bidelli o i genitori a figli viziati e senza rispetto. Minchiatelle dove in alcuni frangenti trovi orde di ragazzini italici o nuove risorse che ti si ribellano contro.
Questo avviene anche perché la giustizia ha le maglie larghe. Tu arresti e qualcuno rimette in libertà. I decreti di espulsione restano sulla carta.
Di qui il fatto che molta gente che subisce un furto o un reato non va più a denunciare.
Se uno percepisce di fare un lavoro inutile tira i temi in barca, non cerca neanche di scopare il mare.


----------



## gabri65 (27 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Gonde ha parlato di guerra civile in caso di abolizione.



Grande.

Ma per l'opinione pubblica e la propaganda mediatica, fa parte del normale dibattito politico.

In taluni casi, se qualcuno dice "a", è un fascista violento.

Mah, forse sono pazzo io. A questo punto mi arrogo il diritto di invocarla veramente la guerra civile, visto che lo fanno loro per primi. Che succeda quel che deve succedere, e buonanotte.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Settembre 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Non sono del tutto d'accordo.
> Vivo in un paesello della Brianza.
> Cresciuto con una Stazione di Carabinieri della Territoriale.
> Erano un po' subdoli, ma sapevano tutto.
> ...


Sicuramente ne sai più di me, quindi mi zittisco.

Ma il fenomeno che denunciava @Toby rosso nero prima, era anche a riguardo di quelle pseudo-babygang che imperversano ormai dappertutto.

Voglio dire, ad ogni volta che gli animi si scaldano, va che se mandi una decina di Carabinieri a fargli passare la voglia di delinquere, prima o poi la piantano.
Non è che devi metterli in galera per 10 anni.
Ma se non li educhi adesso non li educhi più

Certo che se c'è la povera pattuglia, che gira da sola a coprire 100 km quadrati, va in difficoltà.
Volere è potere, questo senso di insicurezza che ha la gente, diventa prioritario.


----------



## Milanoide (27 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Gonde ha parlato di guerra civile in caso di abolizione.
> Di sicuro in caso di abolizione del rdc (speriamo) ci saranno disordini vari aizzati non solo dai 5stelle, ma anche dal pd e da tutti questi pseuddo artisti già pronti con l'hashtag #citolgonoidiritti


Molti di voi colpevolizzano Salvini per aver sostenuto il governo Draghi e spiegate così la sua débâcle elettorale.

Dietro alla partecipazione al governo ci sono i settori produttivi, doveva essere lì anche per tutelare alcuni macro interessi. Se avesse lasciato campo libero ai 5 Stalle avrebbero distrutto tessuto produttivo a mille.

Per me è vittima di troppa auto-esposizione e spettacolarizzazione.
Poteva fare quello che ha fatto stando in un ufficio ministeriale e non in campagna elettorale permanente.

Ma la più grande minchiata che non gli viene perdonata penso sia la cecità di aver scambiato una misura pensionistica da lui perorata, con una misura assistenziale e parassitaria chiesta dai 5 Stalle che una volta messa sarà difficilissimo togliere.

Dopo anni di cura dimagrante agli organici dell'amministrazione pubblica ti presti a fare da sponda a RDC e Navigator?


----------



## fabri47 (27 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Gonde ha parlato di guerra civile in caso di abolizione.
> Di sicuro in caso di abolizione del rdc (speriamo) ci saranno disordini vari aizzati non solo dai 5stelle, ma anche dal pd e da tutti questi pseuddo artisti già pronti con l'hashtag #citolgonoidiritti


Per me il rdc non lo cancelleranno del tutto. E se lo faranno, lo devono sostituire con vere politiche economiche lavorative. Però, con l'euro, tutto questo è impossibile. Come dice il buon Marcotti qui, è il motivo per cui l'Italia economicamente si tiene a galla a colpi di mancette.


----------



## Nomaduk (27 Settembre 2022)

Ma quindi Meloni sarà premier?


----------



## fabri47 (27 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Ma quindi Meloni sarà premier?


A quanto pare sì, anche perchè dopo anni c'è finalmente una maggioranza chiara. Incerto Salvini agli interni, anche La Verità è dubbiosa a riguardo.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Per me il rdc non lo cancelleranno del tutto. E se lo faranno, lo devono sostituire con vere politiche economiche lavorative. Però, con l'euro, tutto questo è impossibile. Come dice il buon Marcotti qui, è il motivo per cui l'Italia economicamente si tiene a galla a colpi di mancette.



c'è sempre un trade off in tutto. Con la liretta, visto che ci lamentiamo dell'inflazione e delle bollette, quanto pagheremmo gas e petrolio oggi? A naso ti dico che avremmo una inflazione del 20% comoda comoda e tassi sui prestiti al 7-8%.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Settembre 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> c'è sempre un trade off in tutto. Con la liretta, visto che ci lamentiamo dell'inflazione e delle bollette, quanto pagheremmo gas e petrolio oggi? A naso ti dico che avremmo una inflazione del 20% comoda comoda e tassi sui prestiti al 7-8%.


L'euro al momento è ai minimi storici. E stimolerà a maggior ragione politiche economiche discutibili, come mancette tipo rdc grillino e cose varie.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> L'euro al momento è ai minimi storici. E stimolerà a maggior ragione politiche economiche discutibili, come mancette tipo rdc grillino e cose varie.



l'euro con il RdC non c'entra una cippa


----------



## Nomaduk (27 Settembre 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> c'è sempre un trade off in tutto. Con la liretta, visto che ci lamentiamo dell'inflazione e delle bollette, quanto pagheremmo gas e petrolio oggi? A naso ti dico che avremmo una inflazione del 20% comoda comoda e tassi sui prestiti al 7-8%.



Ma se usciamo dall'euro non credo prendiamo soldi in prestito. Se rilevi le quote di banca ditalia e la rimetti a stampare denaro non servono prestiti.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Ma se usciamo dall'euro non credo prendiamo soldi in prestito. Se rilevi le quote di banca ditalia e la rimetti a stampare denaro non servono prestiti.



raga ma che state dicendo. L'economia monetaria è complessa, non ascoltate i primi youtuber che le sparano a caso con sta storia della moneta sovrana che si fà quello che si vuole. Ci lavoro da 20 anni tra fondi, debito e moneta. Non cambierebbe una cippa di niente, avremmo semplicemente una moneta molto più debole e fluttuante ma vista l'attuale situazione non perdeteci nemmeno tempo con ste cose, l' Euro è semplicemente irreversibile per l'Italia, se non in un disaster scenario con annesso default. Un giorno magari faremo un post dedicato.


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Ma se usciamo dall'euro non credo prendiamo soldi in prestito. Se rilevi le quote di banca ditalia e la rimetti a stampare denaro non servono prestiti.


Con tutto il rispetto ma affermazioni spericolate di questo tipo sono il miglior esempio del fatto che all'economia devono esserci solo ed esclusivamente tecnici e soprattutto che i cittadini debbano tenersi ANNI LUCE lontani da ogni possibile referendum in materia di politiche fiscali e monetarie


----------



## fabri47 (27 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Ma se usciamo dall'euro non credo prendiamo soldi in prestito. Se rilevi le quote di banca ditalia e la rimetti a stampare denaro non servono prestiti.


Ovviamente si cerca il colpevole tra i partiti, che sono una massa di burattini insignificanti. Si è partiti con gli 80 euro di Renzi, poi Gentiloni fece il reddito di inclusione, in seguito il RDC con il M5S (approvato con l'ausilio dalla Lega, centrodestra, ora in opposizione forte ai grillini).

Una politica di circa 10 anni di mancette, di bonus...La situazione in Italia, in particolare al sud, è drammatica e visto che l'Italia non è libera di mettere le mani in pasta nemmeno alle politiche economiche, è ovvio che queste sono le proposte. 

Pure la Meloni, se toglie il RDC ci mette qualcos altro simile. Ho letto il programma di FDI e non c'è la definizione precisa di una vera e propria politica economica occupazionale. Che significa "favorire le politiche attive, i giovani"...Dici come farlo almeno.

Siamo in una gabbia purtroppo...Vediamo che succede, ma sono pessimista. E parlo di un altro livello di politica, quella che fa crescere il paese sul serio, liberi da vincoli. Non degli invasati tipo la Michielin, Saviano e compagnia...


----------



## Freddiedevil (27 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *La Verità: per il ministero dell'economia, secondo quanto è emerso da riunioni di centrodestra, si cerca di trovare una figura draghiana. Mario Draghi ha fatto capire che Daniele Franco potrebbe rimanere al suo posto, ma non sarà facile giustificare la sua permanenza di fronte agli elettori.*



C'è bisogno di buttarla in quel posto a qualcunoperchè c'è da prendere misure impopolari.
Chi è disposto a fare da parafulmine?


----------



## Mika (27 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Va a finire che questo sarà un governo tecnico, dove cambiano solo le figurine a capo. Ricordo ancora che Meloni che parlava di misure impopolari nei comizi. Se ci hanno fatto votare, con i sondaggi chiari sul risultato, ci sarà un motivo. Fino a che ci sarà Mattarella lì sopra, sarà sempre così.


Ma quando due settimane fa lo scrivevo "Se vince la Meloni, Mattarella e la UE non la faranno Governare, imporranno un Governo tecnico non eletto" (nel senso che nessun ministro chiave sarà del CDX ma solo tecnici) mi scrivevano "Eh ma Mattarella non lo può fare!". In molti sottovalutano i giochi di potere di Bruxelles.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ovviamente si cerca il colpevole tra i partiti, che sono una massa di burattini insignificanti. Si è partiti con gli 80 euro di Renzi, poi Gentiloni fece il reddito di inclusione, in seguito il RDC con il M5S (approvato con l'ausilio dalla Lega, centrodestra, ora in opposizione forte ai grillini).
> 
> Una politica di circa 10 anni di mancette, di bonus...La situazione in Italia, in particolare al sud, è drammatica e visto che l'Italia non è libera di mettere le mani in pasta nemmeno alle politiche economiche, è ovvio che queste sono le proposte.
> 
> ...


L'unica speranza è il presidenzialismo.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Ma se usciamo dall'euro non credo prendiamo soldi in prestito. Se rilevi le quote di banca ditalia e la rimetti a stampare denaro non servono prestiti.


Ma l' hai scritto sul serio?  

Va beh che è un forum libero, ma Nomaduk, cancella finchè sei in tempo!


----------



## Nomaduk (27 Settembre 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> raga ma che state dicendo. L'economia monetaria è complessa, non ascoltate i primi youtuber che le sparano a caso con sta storia della moneta sovrana che si fà quello che si vuole. Ci lavoro da 20 anni tra fondi, debito e moneta. Non cambierebbe una cippa di niente, avremmo semplicemente una moneta molto più debole e fluttuante ma vista l'attuale situazione non perdeteci nemmeno tempo con ste cose, l' Euro è semplicemente irreversibile per l'Italia, se non in un disaster scenario con annesso default. Un giorno magari faremo un post dedicato.





Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Con tutto il rispetto ma affermazioni spericolate di questo tipo sono il miglior esempio del fatto che all'economia devono esserci solo ed esclusivamente tecnici e soprattutto che i cittadini debbano tenersi ANNI LUCE lontani da ogni possibile referendum in materia di politiche fiscali e monetarie





pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma l' hai scritto sul serio?
> 
> Va beh che è un forum libero, ma Nomaduk, cancella finchè sei in tempo!



Ragazzi tranquilli, capisco che è un argomento che fa scalpore perchè funziona cosi da quando esistono i banchieri e la nota di banco. Ma io non me la bevo sta cosa che gli stati si fanno prestare i soldi da un manipolo di speculatori che stanno in giacca e cravatta belli seduti nei loro uffici alla city di londra e a wallstreet. Tanto dall'euro non ne usciremo mai quindi lasciamo stare e torniamo alla politica spicciola


----------



## gabri65 (27 Settembre 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> raga ma che state dicendo. L'economia monetaria è complessa, non ascoltate i primi youtuber che le sparano a caso con sta storia della moneta sovrana che si fà quello che si vuole. Ci lavoro da 20 anni tra fondi, debito e moneta. Non cambierebbe una cippa di niente, avremmo semplicemente una moneta molto più debole e fluttuante ma vista l'attuale situazione non perdeteci nemmeno tempo con ste cose, l' Euro è semplicemente irreversibile per l'Italia, se non in un disaster scenario con annesso default. Un giorno magari faremo un post dedicato.



Se l'euro è irreversibile a meno del disastro, è stata una fregatura. Non ci sono altri aggettivi.

Siamo entrati da malati di raffreddore e ne usciamo solo orizzontali?

Poi un'altra cosa, tu dici di inflazione al 20% e quant'altro. Ma se fatta bene, mica sarebbe per l'eternità. Come invece questa situazione di degrado crescente. Siamo già al disastro, abbiamo vaporizzato la nostra posizione di potenza economica in questi ultimi decenni, non so se è chiaro.

Poi io non dico di uscire per forza dall'euro, ma qui va rivista, e di molto pesantemente, politica e spirito dell'unione.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> la Sicilia ha la scusa delle regionali per i ritardi e gli altri che stanno combinando ?
> ad Ariccia tutti gli scrutatori in pausa per la sagra della porchetta ?
> 
> @hakaishin
> ...


È già tanto se lavorano un paio di ore


----------



## pazzomania (27 Settembre 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> raga ma che state dicendo. L'economia monetaria è complessa, non ascoltate i primi youtuber che le sparano a caso con sta storia della moneta sovrana che si fà quello che si vuole. Ci lavoro da 20 anni tra fondi, debito e moneta. Non cambierebbe una cippa di niente, avremmo semplicemente una moneta molto più debole e fluttuante ma vista l'attuale situazione non perdeteci nemmeno tempo con ste cose, l' Euro è semplicemente irreversibile per l'Italia, se non in un disaster scenario con annesso default. Un giorno magari faremo un post dedicato.


Irreversibile per forza di cose, no.
L' unica cosa irreversibile è la morte.

Che sarebbe complicato e magari anche distruttivo, possibile.

Comunque non so a quanto servirebbe, nel senso che oggi siamo già un produttore di eccellenze.

Non siamo più negli anni 70/80 dove eravamo i cinesi del mondo, e svalutando si poteva star dietro a certi mercati e continuare a produrre la roba che oggi producono in Asia.
Manco svalutando oggi, saremmo competitivi, è impossibile.

Non credo cambierebbe un granchè, Lira o Euro.

Anzi, ti dirò, in un mercato come quello di oggi, golosissimo di costosissime materie prime avere una moneta forte ( lasciamo perdere gli ultimi mesi per un attimo) aiuta, e aiuta tanto.

Abbiamo già l' esempio della Turchia, su come andrebbe l' inflazione in un paese dove produci robe di basso valore.

Purtroppo, oggi è cosi.

I nostri risparmi sono già stati erosi col passaggio Lira > Euro, e di parecchio, facendo il contrario gli daremmo un' altra mazzata.


----------



## Swaitak (27 Settembre 2022)

la tizia arrestata a catania qualche giorno prima delle elezioni ha comunque incassato 900 voti


----------



## Milanoide (27 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Irreversibile per forza di cose, no.
> L' unica cosa irreversibile è la morte.
> 
> Che sarebbe complicato e magari anche distruttivo, possibile.
> ...


Condivido.
Abbiamo l'esempio della Turchia, che fa tutti i giri di Valzer che vuole sulla scena internazionale, ma l'inflazione resta quella ed anzi aumenta.
Una volta eravamo la Cina del mondo, giusto. Pensate a quelle cose che compravate d'estate per andare al mare, il sandaletto, la ciabatta, l'ombrellone, la spiaggina... Ora tutto made in PRC.
Ma a segnare ulteriormente il passaggio del tempo c'è che anche la Cina sta subendo la crescita del Vietnam e delle altre economie asiatiche in crescita. Sono dati di adesso.
Quando decenni fa l'Italia ave a ancora una economia in crescita, il Vietnam lo conoscevi solo per la guerra finita da poco, per i primi Rambo al cinema.
Il mondo, il tempo, non si è di fermato a guardare i nostri mille Mila cambi di governo, le staffette Craxi - De Mita, le bicamerali inconcludenti, i federalismi pasticciati.

Vuoi risolvere la questione meridionale? Inizia commissariando tutte le regioni del sud. Basta autonomia di spesa. Centro acquisti unico. Mettici a capo un trombato onesto del PD come Cottarelli, no DC, no forza Italia, No FDI.


----------



## sunburn (27 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> I nostri risparmi sono già stati erosi col passaggio Lira > Euro, e di parecchio,


Per il passaggio in sé o perché la sciura Maria andava al mercato e le cose che il giorno prima(in senso letterale) costavano 1000 lire se l’è ritrovate a 1€ invece che a 0,52 cent?


----------



## Freddiedevil (27 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ma quando due settimane fa lo scrivevo "Se vince la Meloni, Mattarella e la UE non la faranno Governare, imporranno un Governo tecnico non eletto" (nel senso che nessun ministro chiave sarà del CDX ma solo tecnici) mi scrivevano "Eh ma Mattarella non lo può fare!". In molti sottovalutano i giochi di potere di Bruxelles.



Ma quantomeno aspettate che si costituisca il nuovo parlamento 
Vista la maggioranza non è un'ipotesi neanche ventilata quella di una non assegnazione dell'incarico alla Meloni. 
E non voglio pensare neanche a cosa succederebbe...


----------



## Mika (27 Settembre 2022)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Ma quantomeno aspettate che si costituisca il nuovo parlamento
> Vista la maggioranza non è un'ipotesi neanche ventilata quella di una non assegnazione dell'incarico alla Meloni.
> E non voglio pensare neanche a cosa succederebbe...


Cosa vuoi che accada... che la Ferragni, Renato Zero e la Segre con tutti i radical andrebbero in piazza con lo striscione Grazie Europa! Grazie Presidente! E sui social perculerebbero la Meloni e Salvini.


----------



## Freddiedevil (27 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Cosa vuoi che accada... che la Ferragni, Renato Zero e la Segre con tutti i radical andrebbero in piazza con lo striscione Grazie Europa! Grazie Presidente! E sui social perculerebbero la Meloni e Salvini.



Questo è un altro paio di maniche. Che l'establishment non ami particolarmente questa destra è un conto.
Ma non penso che ci sia un dubbio che sia uno sul fatto che la Meloni avrà l'incarico e che sarà un governo di destra.
Una maggioranza così netta in parlamento del resto non si è mai vista.

Se Mattarella si rifiutasse di dare l'incarico alla Meloni lo andrebbero a prendere coi forconi, ma che scherziamo? Non c'è ingerenza che tenga.

Il prossimo governo può cadere solo per mano di se stesso, e questo tuttavia potrebbe anche succedere, ma non nel futuro prossimo.


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Settembre 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Condivido.
> Abbiamo l'esempio della Turchia, che fa tutti i giri di Valzer che vuole sulla scena internazionale, ma l'inflazione resta quella ed anzi aumenta.
> Una volta eravamo la Cina del mondo, giusto. Pensate a quelle cose che compravate d'estate per andare al mare, il sandaletto, la ciabatta, l'ombrellone, la spiaggina... Ora tutto made in PRC.
> Ma a segnare ulteriormente il passaggio del tempo c'è che anche la Cina sta subendo la crescita del Vietnam e delle altre economie asiatiche in crescita. Sono dati di adesso.
> ...


Se non ce l'hanno fatta 100 e passa anni fa con l'esercito (vero, non le figurine), credi che ci riescano ora?

P.S. Su Cottarelli non ho capito se sei ironico o no, ma è uno dei nomi in auge per diventare il nuovo segretario del PD.


----------



## Andris (27 Settembre 2022)

*Ignazio La Russa si sveglia con l'alzabandiera come un sogno erotico:*

*"Ora subito il governo di destra*

*Aspettavo questo momento sin da bambino"*


----------



## Andris (27 Settembre 2022)

*Berlusconi vuole piazzare le pasionarie rimaste dopo la dipartita di Carfagna e Gelmini

Bernini e Ronzulli in odore di ministero

Il Fatto Quotidiano


Esplodono i social contro Ronzulli alla Sanità o all'Istruzione*


----------



## fabri47 (27 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi vuole piazzare le pasionarie rimaste dopo la dipartita di Carfagna e Gelmini
> 
> Bernini e Ronzulli in odore di ministero
> 
> ...


Ronzulli alla sanità è potenzialmente uno Speranza bis. Degrado!


----------



## Andris (27 Settembre 2022)

il profilo di Ronzulli è come quello di Burioni, non puoi commentare a meno di non essere autorizzato da lei
praticamente posta come monologo senza commenti in calce

mi fanno pena i 300.000 che hanno dovuto votarla indirettamente a Como perchè capolista.

guardate come si è gasata, beve spumante con la bandiera addosso...


----------



## Shmuk (27 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Ignazio La Russa si sveglia con l'alzabandiera come un sogno erotico:*
> 
> *"Ora subito il governo di destra*
> 
> *Aspettavo questo momento sin da bambino"*



Inutile che faccia il novello governativo...


----------



## Shmuk (27 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> A quanto pare sì, anche perchè dopo anni c'è finalmente una maggioranza chiara. Incerto Salvini agli interni, anche La Verità è dubbiosa a riguardo.



Per lui ho sentito che al massimo gli daranno la zappa dell'Agricoltura.  

Comunque si legge poco in giro sul requiem for a Bossi...


----------



## fabri47 (27 Settembre 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Per lui ho sentito che al massimo gli daranno la zappa dell'Agricoltura.
> 
> *Comunque si legge poco in giro sul requiem for a Bossi...*


Notizia storicamente rilevante, ma nei fatti molto meno, visto che ormai non si presentava mai in senato. Se faceva una presenza in legislatura nevicava.


----------



## Shmuk (27 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Notizia storicamente rilevante, ma nei fatti molto meno, visto che ormai non si presentava mai in senato. Se faceva una presenza in legislatura nevicava.



Sì, appunto, andrebbe anche fatto notare che volevano appiopparlo alla collettività, i grandi efficientisti nordisti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Settembre 2022)

Le badanti penso verranno piazzate in qualche posto da sotto segretarie.

Mi pare di ricordare che nei programmi di rete 4 la Ronzulli si scannava sempre con Donzelli e altri di FDi quando si parlava di sanità e Covid, dubito che con un 7% le daranno un ministero così importante nel post pandemia.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Settembre 2022)

Ronzulli, per chi non lo sapesse, è quella che pochi giorni dopo l'approvazione del green pass urlò ad un'insegnante in collegamento su un programma di canale 5 del mattino "ah non sei vaccinata? Allora devi essere sospesa!". Se questo è il cambiamento...


----------



## Swaitak (27 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ronzulli alla sanità è potenzialmente uno Speranza bis. Degrado!


è infermiera, un upgrade rispetto a Speranza


----------



## vota DC (27 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Beh, questa di qualche super tecnico non è una novità.
> L'aveva detto la stessa meloni qualche settimana fa, cioè che in caso di "bisogno" stava già valutando qualche nome.
> 
> Per la serie: non posso mettere La Russa ministro o qualche impresentabile alla toninelli, azzolina, giggino di maio, molto meglio inserire qualche tecnico esterno.


Il PD dall'alto del suo 18% però cacciò il ministro tecnico scelto da Mattarella per metterci il chitarrista Gualtieri


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> è infermiera, un upgrade rispetto a Speranza



Infermiera delle pompette. 
Licia Mr Bee è impresentabile soprattutto per Fratelli d'italia. Un ministro così affosserebbe qualunque credibilità del governo. Si auspica che la meloni non sia una sprovveduta.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Infermiera delle pompette.
> Licia Mr Bee è impresentabile soprattutto per Fratelli d'italia. Un ministro così affosserebbe qualunque credibilità del governo. Si auspica che la meloni non sia una sprovveduta.


Con Franco all'economia e la Ronzulli alla Sanità, la Meloni come minimo crolla al 15%.


----------



## Nomaduk (27 Settembre 2022)

Si cambia per non cambiare. Manteniamo lo status quo. 5 stelle docet.


----------



## Shmuk (27 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> è infermiera, un upgrade rispetto a Speranza



Bob Hope non si batte.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Si cambia per non cambiare. Manteniamo lo status quo. 5 stelle docet.


Vediamo che succede...Ma ai ministeri non avvengono mai belle sorprese. Già quando si formò il governo M5S-Lega storsi il naso vedendo alcuni nomi e da dove provenivano (mi ricordo il ministro degli esteri che era montiano). Questo, vista la situazione, sarà ancora più commissariato, quindi qualche impresentabile (draghiano o pro-politiche piddino grilline degli ultimi anni) ci sarà.


----------



## Shmuk (27 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Con Franco all'economia e la Ronzulli alla Sanità, la Meloni come minimo crolla al 15%.



Meglio Franco che Siniscalco o peggio Tremonti...

non credo siano più di pochi i papabili e soprattutto disponibili per il ruolo.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Settembre 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Meglio Franco che Siniscalco o peggio Tremonti...
> 
> non credo siano più di pochi i papabili e soprattutto disponibili per il ruolo.


Tremonti a me non sarebbe dispiaciuto. Purtroppo ormai è un'impresentabile dopo le critiche all'euro che ha fatto e, soprattutto, da dopo il governo Monti è vietato mettere economisti di area di destra.


----------



## Shmuk (27 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Tremonti a me non sarebbe dispiaciuto. Purtroppo ormai è un'impresentabile dopo le critiche all'euro che ha fatto e, soprattutto, da dopo il governo Monti è vietato mettere economisti di area di destra.



Dimentichi il vulnus peggiore: è uno che ha già fallito alla grande, varie volte, come del resto Siniscalco che lo ha pure sostituito. In più penoso il suo opportunismo nel candidarsi all'ultimo con FdI...Franco ha dalla sua dei risultati lusinghieri, piaccia o non piaccia, e ha l'imprimatur di Draghi e a cascata dell'Europa, cosa importantissima. Melona aveva detto che serviva uno che sapesse far molto bene di conto ma soprattutto che avesse una visione a medio-lungo termine, non so chi potrebbe andare a pescare di alternativo...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Settembre 2022)

*Paola De Micheli si candida ufficialmente come nuovo segretaio PD per il dopo Letta.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Paola De Micheli si candida ufficialmente come nuovo segretaio PD per il dopo Letta.*



Ahahahahahahahaha


----------



## fabri47 (27 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Paola De Micheli si candida ufficialmente come nuovo segretaio PD per il dopo Letta.*


Speriamo che la vittoria della Meloni ed il post della Morani convincano il PD a scegliere una donna. Le loro, sono impresentabili e fanno sembrare Letta uno statista.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Settembre 2022)

Se si inizia con la Ronzulli si finirà pure per rimpiangere Speranza.


----------



## gabri65 (27 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Paola De Micheli si candida ufficialmente come nuovo segretaio PD per il dopo Letta.*



Ah, quella che in epoca pandemia invece di occuparsi di trasporti, la cosa più nevralgica, si preoccupava di fare le raccomandazioni alla juve.

Mah, con 'sta roba la Meloni può permettersi la Kyenge agli interni, e non scherzo.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Settembre 2022)

Matteo Renzi sulla Meloni: Mi hanno già chiesto di farla cadere.​


----------



## Mika (27 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Matteo Renzi sulla Meloni: Mi hanno già chiesto di farla cadere.​


E come fa a farla cadere se lui è in opposizione e lei è nella coalizione di governo con maggioranza in entrambe le camere?


----------



## Blu71 (27 Settembre 2022)

Lega, Maroni: Ci vuole altro segretario. Castelli: Cambiare nome.​​


----------



## Nomaduk (27 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Lega, Maroni: Ci vuole altro segretario. Castelli: Cambiare nome.​​



Padania libera anziché lega.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> E come fa a farla cadere se lui è in opposizione e lei è nella coalizione di governo con maggioranza in entrambe le camere?



Amico mio in politica può accadere di tutto. Silvio in minoranza fece una vera e propria campagna acquisti.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Padania libera anziché lega.



È finito, semmai fosse mai iniziato, di slogan simili.


----------



## Mika (27 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Amico mio in politica può accadere di tutto. Silvio in minoranza fece una vera e propria campagna acquisti.


E alle prossime votazioni a votare vanno solo quelli con il bandierone, tutti gli altri no


----------



## Blu71 (27 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> E alle prossime votazioni a votare vanno solo quelli con il bandierone, tutti gli altri no



Facendo un grosso favore ai politicanti nostrani.


----------



## Mika (27 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Facendo un grosso favore ai politicanti nostrani.


Se non riesce a governare una coalizione con tale maggioranza, è inutile anche andare a votare perché tanto chiunque salga non governerà mai 5 anni.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> E come fa a farla cadere se lui è in opposizione e lei è nella coalizione di governo con maggioranza in entrambe le camere?



Ovviamente non può, almeno non ora.
comunque il bomba zitto zitto e grazie al bullo calenda che ha fatto da traghettatore, è riuscito a far salire 15 dei suoi tra camera e senato.
Non male, considerando che senza il bullo dei parioli avrebbe totalizzato meno del 3% e ciao ciao parlamento..


----------



## TheKombo (27 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Paola De Micheli si candida ufficialmente come nuovo segretaio PD per il dopo Letta.*



Io davvero non riesco più a capire se il PD ci è o ci fa ?!


----------



## Blu71 (27 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Se non riesce a governare una coalizione con tale maggioranza, è inutile anche andare a votare perché tanto chiunque salga non governerà mai 5 anni.



La nostra come ben sappiamo è una repubblica parlamentare e, almeno al Senato, la maggioranza non è fortissima.


----------



## TheKombo (27 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Matteo Renzi sulla Meloni: Mi hanno già chiesto di farla cadere.​


A proposito di "fenomeni" sulla via del tramonto, ma del risultato del Bomba non si è occupato nessuno ? In grande spolvero anche nel suo collegio ho visto


----------



## Blu71 (27 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ovviamente non può, almeno non ora.
> comunque il bomba zitto zitto e grazie al bullo calenda che ha fatto da traghettatore, è riuscito a far salire 15 dei suoi tra camera e senato.
> Non male, considerando che senza il bullo dei parioli avrebbe totalizzato meno del 3% e ciao ciao parlamento..



Dipende da quanto sarà brava la Meloni ad applicare il manuale Cencelli.


----------



## Swaitak (27 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Matteo Renzi sulla Meloni: Mi hanno già chiesto di farla cadere.​


si può ancora fare una maggioranza draghi con tutti tranne la destra?


----------



## Blu71 (27 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> si può ancora fare una maggioranza draghi con tutti tranne la destra?



Non subito. Devono prima far bruciare la Meloni.


----------



## Mika (27 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La nostra come ben sappiamo è una repubblica parlamentare e, almeno al Senato, la maggioranza non è fortissima.


Eh, quello è il punto debole, se erano 116 era meglio. Ma il divario è stato troppo piccolo nonostante la marea di voti. All'estero ha vinto il PD soprattutto in Africa. Doveva fare il 30% minimo per avere una maggioranza larga anche in Senato. Purtroppo in Italia ci sono troppi che prendono il RdC e il M5S ha retto. Perché solo uno con il RdC potrebbe votare Conte.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Eh, quello è il punto debole, se erano 116 era meglio. Ma il divario è stato troppo piccolo nonostante la marea di voti. All'estero ha vinto il PD soprattutto in Africa. Doveva fare il 30% minimo per avere una maggioranza larga anche in Senato. Purtroppo in Italia ci sono troppi che prendono il RdC e il M5S ha retto. Perché solo uno con il RdC potrebbe votare Conte.



Non dimenticare i Senatori a vita.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non dimenticare i Senatori a vita.



Vabbè, fino a quando i 115 reggeranno, i senatori a vita non si presenteranno neanche in una sola occasione.
Se invece la crepa è possibile, li porteranno a forza, anche intubati o con il macchinario che li tiene ancora in vita.


----------



## Mika (27 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non dimenticare i Senatori a vita.


Quella è un altra piaga, lo povera Montalcini anni fa Prodi per non fare cadere il Governo la fece arrivare con l'ambulanza, portata in carrozzella dagli inservienti della Croce Rossa fino in aula per farla votare. Ricordi quell'aneddoto?


----------



## Mika (27 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Vabbè, fino a quando i 115 reggeranno, i senatori a vita non si presenteranno neanche in una sola occasione.
> Se invece la crepa è possibile, li porteranno a forza, anche intubati.


Sono 112


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Settembre 2022)

*De Micheli: "Il congresso PD non sia un concorso di bellezza."*


----------



## Blu71 (27 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Quella è un altra piaga, lo povera Montalcini anni fa Prodi per non fare cadere il Governo la fece arrivare con l'ambulanza, portata in carrozzella dagli inservienti della Croce Rossa fino in aula per farla votare. Ricordi quell'aneddoto?



Ricordo. Comunque i Senatori a vita diventano una “piaga” a causa di una legge elettorale, come sempre, truffaldina.


----------



## Swaitak (27 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *De Micheli: "Il congresso PD non sia un concorso di bellezza."*


con l'invasata non c'è pericolo


----------



## Blu71 (27 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Vabbè, fino a quando i 115 reggeranno, i senatori a vita non si presenteranno neanche in una sola occasione.
> Se invece la crepa è possibile, li porteranno a forza, anche intubati o con il macchinario che li tiene ancora in vita.



Amico mio, è la politica. Ti sei dimenticato il mitico Scilipoti?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Sono 112



Pare se ne aggiungeranno 3, non chiedermi come e perché, non ci capisco niente da giorni su questi seggi


----------



## Blu71 (27 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Pare se ne aggiungeranno 3, non chiedermi come e perché perché non ci capisco niente da giorni su questi seggi



Anche 115 non sarebbe una maggioranza blindata.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Settembre 2022)

Consiglio federale della Lega: "Nessuno discute la segreteria di Salvini. Gli venga assegnato un ruolo importante nel governo." I congressi della Lega ci saranno a gennaio.​


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Sono 112



E ma adesso state rompendo le balle!  
Si può sapere il dato definitivo? mi pare che stamattina potevano essere tra i 112 e i 118. 
Sono davvero rimasti 112?


----------



## TheKombo (27 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E ma adesso state rompendo le balle!
> Si può sapere il dato definitivo? mi pare che stamattina potevano essere tra i 112 e i 118.
> Sono davvero rimasti 112?


115 sicuri ma a quanto ho capito (mica facile ) altri 3 in ballo


----------



## Blu71 (27 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *E ma adesso state rompendo le balle! *
> Si può sapere il dato definitivo? mi pare che stamattina potevano essere tra i 112 e i 118.
> Sono davvero rimasti 112?



Calmati  
Non devi cambiare avatar, per ora


----------



## Blu71 (27 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Consiglio federale della Lega: "Nessuno discute la segreteria di Salvini. Gli venga assegnato un ruolo importante nel governo." I congressi della Lega ci saranno a gennaio.​



Salvini, per me, ormai è finito.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Calmati
> Non devi cambiare avatar, per ora



L'avatar lo cambierò tra 5 anni e sarò costretto ad inserirne un altro con la melona invecchiata di 5 anni 
Non capisco come a 2 giorni dal voto ancora non si conosca con certezza il numero dei senatori non solo della coalizione vincente, ma anche di tutte le altre.

Ma cosa è diventata la politica ?una giungla cazo!? [cit. Malesani in versione politico dell'anno]


----------



## smallball (27 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Consiglio federale della Lega: "Nessuno discute la segreteria di Salvini. Gli venga assegnato un ruolo importante nel governo." I congressi della Lega ci saranno a gennaio.​


Come ad esempio la vice presidenza


----------



## Blu71 (27 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> L'avatar lo cambierò tra 5 anni e sarò costretto ad inserirne un altro con la melona invecchiata di 5 anni
> Non capisco come a 2 giorni dal voto ancora non si conosca con certezza il numero dei senatori non solo della coalizione vincente, ma anche di tutte le altre.
> 
> Ma cosa è diventata la politica ?una giungla cazo!? [cit. Malesani in versione politico dell'anno]




Non hai bei gusti in fatto di donne ma problemi tuoi.  
Comunque che siano 112, 115 o 118 alla fine poco cambia. La Meloni non potrà governare da sola.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> E come fa a farla cadere se lui è in opposizione e lei è nella coalizione di governo con maggioranza in entrambe le camere?



Senza Silvio la Meloni non può fare nulla alla fine


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non hai bei gusti in fatto di donne ma problemi tuoi.
> Comunque che siano 112, 115 o 118* alla fine poco cambia*. La Meloni non potrà governare da sola.



Sempre meglio averne uno in più che uno in meno, soprattutto visto e considerato che i cambi di casacca da anni sono all'ordine del giorno!

Alla fine nella mente del bomba ci sarà proprio questo pensiero


----------



## gabri65 (27 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Lega, Maroni: Ci vuole altro segretario. Castelli: Cambiare nome i connotati.​



Fixed.


----------



## Mika (27 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E ma adesso state rompendo le balle!
> Si può sapere il dato definitivo? mi pare che stamattina potevano essere tra i 112 e i 118.
> Sono davvero rimasti 112?


Ah ma non era ancora il dato definitivo? A 48 ore dall'inizio dello spoglio!? E se fossimo mezzo miliardo come in USA quanto cavolo ci metterebbero?


----------



## Blu71 (27 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Fixed.



Dovrei denunciarti per falso a causa delle citazioni riviste e corrette


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Settembre 2022)

smallball ha scritto:


> Come ad esempio la vice presidenza



Molinari ha specificato ministero.
Ma Repubblica dice vice presidenza.

Per me alla fine andrà al Viminale, ma sicuramente mi sbaglio.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Settembre 2022)

*Repubblica: Mattarella accorcerà i tempi. Consultazioni rapide 15-16 ottobre dopo l'elezione di presidenti Camera e Senato.*


----------



## Blu71 (27 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Molinari ha specificato ministero.
> Ma Repubblica dice vice presidenza.
> 
> Per me alla fine andrà al Viminale, ma sicuramente mi sbaglio.



Secondo il CDS dalla Meloni, ipotesi come il ministero degli Interni per Salvini, o la presidenza del Senato per Berlusconi, non vengono considerate.


----------



## Swaitak (27 Settembre 2022)

Se può centrare qualcosa, mancano ancora delle sezioni in Sicilia per degli errori


----------



## fabri47 (27 Settembre 2022)

Mia opinione: Aspetto la lista dei ministri, ma dalle premesse il governo sarà un disastro, come lo sarebbe stato qualunque altro. La Meloni lo sa, ma il suo obiettivo non è fare le cose per bene (farà qualcosa sull'immigrazione, quello sì), ma la riforma sul presidenzialismo. Se riesce a fare quella, tutti i disastri saranno oscurati. E, sinceramente, pure io spero che venga approvata, sarebbe la fine dei governi tecnici e delle vergognose sceneggiate sull'elezione del pdr. È l'unica mia speranza di questo esecutivo.


----------



## gabri65 (27 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: Mattarella accorcerà i tempi. Consultazioni rapide 15-16 ottobre dopo l'elezione di presidenti Camera e Senato.*



Anche 'sta roba che ci vogliono giorni e giorni, per procedure e protocollo, mah.

Ma ci stanno, gli amanuensi, a compilare i moduli?

Poi tutto un sistema da fantascienza, che alla fine asserve degli idioti. Come cercare di vestire la Littizzetto con un vestito di altissima moda.


----------



## mil77 (27 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E ma adesso state rompendo le balle!
> Si può sapere il dato definitivo? mi pare che stamattina potevano essere tra i 112 e i 118.
> Sono davvero rimasti 112?


Al momento i senatori del centro Destra sono 112. Poi c'è quello eletto in valle d'Aosta che è della lega, quindi di fatto sono 113. Poi tra i 6 votati in alto Adige e i 6 votati all'estero c'è se dovrebbero essere almeno altri 2 che appoggeranno il governo di destra. Poi dovrebbe mancare ancora qualche senatore da nominare


----------



## Blu71 (27 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Mia opinione: Aspetto la lista dei ministri, ma dalle premesse il governo sarà un disastro, come lo sarebbe stato qualunque altro. La Meloni lo sa, ma il suo obiettivo non è fare le cose per bene (farà qualcosa sull'immigrazione, quello sì), ma la riforma sul presidenzialismo. Se riesce a fare quella, tutti i disastri saranno oscurati. E, sinceramente, pure io spero che venga approvata, sarebbe la fine dei governi tecnici e delle vergognose sceneggiate sull'elezione del pdr. È l'unica mia speranza di questo esecutivo.



Il CDX non ha i numeri per riformare la Costituzione da solo senza passare dal referendum.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il CDX non ha i numeri per riformare la Costituzione da solo senza passare dal referendum.


Anche da referendum va bene, però c'è bisogno che la Meloni o qualche altro partito di cdx cresca nei consensi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Settembre 2022)

*Huffington Post: Meloni chiede disponibilità a Tajani di concedere una presidenza di una camera all'opposizione. Tajani risponde no. 
Salvini, appena riconfermato dalla Lega, s'impunta sul Viminale. Spunta anche l'idea del doppio vice premier, Tajani e Salvini.*


----------



## Mika (27 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Huffington Post: Meloni chiede disponibilità a Tajani di concedere una presidenza di una camera all'opposizione. Tajani risponde no.
> Salvini, appena riconfermato dalla Lega, s'impunta sul Viminale. Spunta anche l'idea Tajani + Salvini vicepremier.*


Non scherziamo, ha vinto FdI prendendo il doppio dei voti di FI e Lega messi insieme, il PdC deve essere la Meloni o uno di FdI.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Huffington Post: Meloni chiede disponibilità a Tajani di concedere una presidenza di una camera all'opposizione. Tajani risponde no.
> Salvini, appena riconfermato dalla Lega, s'impunta sul Viminale. Spunta anche l'idea Tajani + Salvini vicepremier.*



Alla fine la Meloni sembra la più moderata


----------



## Milanoide (27 Settembre 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Dimentichi il vulnus peggiore: è uno che ha già fallito alla grande, varie volte, come del resto Siniscalco che lo ha pure sostituito. In più penoso il suo opportunismo nel candidarsi all'ultimo con FdI......


Credo di ricordare Tremonti anni fa, in TV, apostrofare La Russa dandogli del Fascista ed ignorando clamorosamente le sue osservazioni, commenti, domande...
... Come se fosse un insetto molesto e rumoroso


----------



## gabri65 (27 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Huffington Post: Meloni chiede disponibilità a Tajani di concedere una presidenza di una camera all'opposizione. Tajani risponde no.
> Salvini, appena riconfermato dalla Lega, s'impunta sul Viminale. Spunta anche l'idea Tajani + Salvini vicepremier.*



Fossi la Meloni, avvierei sottotraccia colloqui con Conte.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Anche da referendum va bene, però c'è bisogno che la Meloni o qualche altro partito di cdx cresca nei consensi.



Mettere mano alla Costituzione è cosa delicata e pericolosa per tutti. Renzi ne sa qualcosa.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Fossi la Meloni, avvierei sottotraccia colloqui con Conte.



A questo punto facciamo con il PD.

Hanno vinto, ora devono assumersi onori ed oneri.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Non scherziamo, ha vinto FdI prendendo il doppio dei voti di FI e Lega messi insieme, il PdC deve essere la Meloni o uno di FdI.



Due vicepremier, Tajani e Salvini. Premier Meloni. Modifico in modo più chiaro la news!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Settembre 2022)

Aahahahah Giordano inizia la trasmissione con il cinegiornale!


----------



## Blu71 (27 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Aahahahah Giordano inizia la trasmissione con il cinegiornale!



Istituto Luce?


----------



## gabri65 (27 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> A questo punto facciamo con il PD.
> 
> Hanno vinto, ora devono assumersi onori ed oneri.



Ma dopo tutto quello a cui abbiamo assistito non mi stupisco più di niente, per me sarebbe normale anche vedere la Boldrina in uniforme nazista mentre silura i barconi, sai.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma dopo tutto quello a cui abbiamo assistito *non mi stupisco più di niente,* per me sarebbe normale anche vedere la Boldrina in uniforme nazista mentre silura i barconi, sai.



A chi lo dici. Il sistema è stato pensato appositamente per non dare certezze.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Aahahahah Giordano inizia la trasmissione con il cinegiornale!


Numero uno! La sua vocina fa esplodere fegati come niente fosse  .


----------



## fabri47 (27 Settembre 2022)

Comunque Giordano sta blastando di brutto pure la Lega ora.


----------



## smallball (27 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Due vicepremier, Tajani e Salvini. Premier Meloni. Modifico in modo più chiaro la news!


Come ho scritto più volte in questo thread...è Salvini non penserà più al Viminale


----------



## fabri47 (27 Settembre 2022)

*Fuori dal Coro a Rete 4: C'è una parte che non vuole Salvini al viminale, potrebbe sostituire Giorgetti allo sviluppo economico. Oppure, si torna alla formula dei due vicepremier con Salvini e Tajani.*


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Settembre 2022)

Non si può essere vicepremier senza essere ministro. Se Salvini è vicepremier deve per forza essere ministro.
Se non agli interni (anche perché Mattarella bloccherebbe la nomina, figuriamoci), perché non agli affari regionali?


----------



## Blu71 (27 Settembre 2022)

Zelensky: congratulazioni a Meloni, contiamo su proficua collaborazione.


----------



## gabri65 (27 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Zelensky: congratulazioni a Meloni, contiamo su proficua collaborazione.



Questo è definitivamente un pagliaccio. Mi spiace per i suoi connazionali che ce l'hanno come guida. Vediamo se un giorno sarà un eroe nazionale, vediamo.

Nel frattempo, altri 3 punti di rialzo per lo spread, siamo a 251. I demoni non si danno pace.

Vengono tempi durissimi anche per noi, asserbate qualche lacrima invece di spenderle tutte per l'Ucraina.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Settembre 2022)

*Paragone a Rete 4: "Cosa succede ora? Dipende tutto dalla Meloni. Si parla dell'ennesimo tecnico alle finanze. Rimpiango la prima repubblica, dove almeno i politici si prendevano la responsabilità...Ma se alla fine ci sono sempre i soliti tecnici, che votiamo a fare?".*


----------



## fabri47 (27 Settembre 2022)

*Santanchè smentisce, senza fare riferimento al ministero: "Giorgia Meloni non tradisce mai i propri elettori. Quello che ha detto farà. I nomi che sta dicendo non sono quelli della stampa e nemmeno li conosco".*


----------



## fabri47 (27 Settembre 2022)

*Santanchè: "Ministro tecnico o politico? Non mi sento di escludere niente in questo momento, l'importante è rassicurare i mercati...".*


----------



## fabri47 (27 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Santanchè: "Ministro tecnico o politico? Non mi sento di escludere niente in questo momento, l'importante è rassicurare i mercati...".*


In pratica, prima smentisce e poi smentisce la smentita. LOL.

Comunicazione alla Conte proprio...


----------



## Andris (27 Settembre 2022)

*La Russa a Cartabianca:*
*
"Noi vogliamo abolire il reddito di cittadinanza per fare un’altra legge che garantisca al 50% degli attuali percettori qualcosa di più. Ma a chi davvero ne ha bisogno.*
*L’altro 50% è costituito per metà da gente che non aveva alcun diritto e ha truffato lo Stato".*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> La Russa a Cartabianca:
> 
> "_Noi vogliamo abolire il reddito di cittadinanza per fare un’altra legge che garantisca al 50% degli attuali percettori qualcosa di più. Ma a chi davvero ne ha bisogno._
> *L’altro 50% è costituito per metà da gente che non aveva alcun diritto e ha truffato lo Stato".*



Ed in questo caso dovrebbero restituire TUTTO il malloppo 
Ma è solamente una mia vana speranza.....


----------



## Andris (27 Settembre 2022)

*Sondaggio tra 300 studenti bocconiani*

*- Azione-ItaliaViva 36.7%

- PD 15.7%

- Verdi-Sinistra 14.3%

- +Europa 10%

- FDI 6%

- FI 2.7%

- Lega 1%*

*- M5S 0.7%*


----------



## Andris (27 Settembre 2022)

bravo Sgarbi che rinfaccia a Paragone di sentirsi migliore delle altre liste sovraniste e non essersi uniti


----------



## Andris (27 Settembre 2022)

*Washington Post "fuori dal coro"*

*"Italia è una democrazia da 80 anni, paure esagerate"*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Huffington Post: Meloni chiede disponibilità a Tajani di concedere una presidenza di una camera all'opposizione. Tajani risponde no.
> Salvini, appena riconfermato dalla Lega, s'impunta sul Viminale. Spunta anche l'idea del doppio vice premier, Tajani e Salvini.*



Tajani comunque al posto di fare il presidente fantoccio del senato o il vice premier, potrebbero spenderlo come successore di Giggino o'cartelletta Di Maio agli esteri.

Con il suo passato da presidente del parlamento europeo potrebbe concludere dei buoni affari....
Poi rispetto a Di Maio è comunque 1.000.000.000 di scalini sopra, sarebbe come passare dalla  di lombrico rosso ad una ciambella al cioccolato...senza buco.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Sondaggio tra 300 studenti bocconiani*
> 
> *- Azione-ItaliaViva 36.7%
> 
> ...



Sondaggio tra i precettori di RDC: 100% M5S


----------



## Blu71 (27 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Tajani comunque al posto di fare il presidente fantoccio del senato o il vice premier, potrebbero spenderlo come successore di Giggino o'cartelletta Di Maio agli esteri.
> 
> Con il suo passato da presidente del parlamento europeo potrebbe concludere dei buoni affari....
> Poi rispetto a Di Maio è comunque 1.000.000.000 di scalini sopra, sarebbe come passare dalla  di lombrico rosso ad una ciambella al cioccolato...senza buco.



Essere meglio di Di Maio non è opera ardua.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *La Russa a Cartabianca:*
> 
> *"Noi vogliamo abolire il reddito di cittadinanza per fare un’altra legge che garantisca al 50% degli attuali percettori qualcosa di più. Ma a chi davvero ne ha bisogno.*
> *L’altro 50% è costituito per metà da gente che non aveva alcun diritto e ha truffato lo Stato".*




Nella sostanza rimarrà il reddito di cittadinanza, ma con altro nome, magicamente spariranno tutti i servizi delle truffe sulle reti mediaset e senza il bombardamento mediatico l'elettore penserà che il reddito è stato abolito e non c'è più nessuna truffa. Tutti felici e contenti


----------



## gabri65 (27 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Sondaggio tra 300 studenti bocconiani*
> 
> *- Azione-ItaliaViva 36.7%
> 
> ...



La nuova classe dirigente, Santo Dio.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Nella sostanza rimarrà il reddito di cittadinanza, ma con altro nome, magicamente spariranno tutti i servizi delle truffe sulle reti mediaset e senza il bombardamento mediatico l'elettore penserà che il reddito è stato abolito e non c'è più nessuna truffa. Tutti felici e contenti



Rimarrà per gli over 55 e per gli inabili al lavoro.
Per tutti gli altri adios, o almeno questo si diceva in campagna elettorale.

intanto iniziamo a rimuoverlo a questo 50%, un pezzetto alla volta


----------



## Blu71 (27 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Rimarrà per gli over 55 e per gli inabili al lavoro.
> Per tutti gli altri adios, o almeno questo si diceva in campagna elettorale.
> 
> intanto iniziamo a rimuoverlo a questo 50%, un pezzetto alla volta



Non illuderti. Forse cambieranno il nome ma nella sostanza rimarrà lo stesso.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non illuderti. Forse cambieranno il nome ma nella sostanza rimarrà lo stesso.



Non penso proprio.
Non hanno solamente la maggioranza per abolirlo (magari girando direttamente i soldi alle aziende per poter assumere), ma hanno anche una spalla nei due bomba, renzi e calenda.

P.S male che vada mi accontenterei anche di 1.000.000 di controlli mensili (e a sorpresa) a tutti i percettori del reddito.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *La Russa a Cartabianca:*
> 
> *"Noi vogliamo abolire il reddito di cittadinanza per fare un’altra legge che garantisca al 50% degli attuali percettori qualcosa di più. Ma a chi davvero ne ha bisogno.*
> *L’altro 50% è costituito per metà da gente che non aveva alcun diritto e ha truffato lo Stato".*


In pratica un rdc modificato, però spacciato per abolizione. Un po' paracchiulo, però condivido se veramente fanno così.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> In pratica un rdc *modificato*, però spacciato per abolizione. Un po' paracchiulo, però condivido se veramente fanno così.


O meglio corretto, visto che il rdc non prevede sulla carta di dare i soldi a chi non gli spetta.


----------



## Andris (27 Settembre 2022)

Marione, forse l'ultima puntata contro il cartonatato lamorgese


----------



## Blu71 (28 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non penso proprio.
> Non hanno solamente la maggioranza per abolirlo (magari girando direttamente i soldi alle aziende per poter assumere), ma hanno anche una spalla nei due bomba, renzi e calenda.
> 
> P.S *male che vada mi accontenterei anche di 1.000.000 di controlli mensili (e a sorpresa) a tutti i percettori del reddito.*



Sei un inguaribile ottimista.


----------



## Nomaduk (28 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *La Russa a Cartabianca:*
> *
> "Noi vogliamo abolire il reddito di cittadinanza per fare un’altra legge che garantisca al 50% degli attuali percettori qualcosa di più. Ma a chi davvero ne ha bisogno.*
> *L’altro 50% è costituito per metà da gente che non aveva alcun diritto e ha truffato lo Stato".*



Si voglio proprio vedere. Qui in sicilia fanno la rivoluzione se gli tolgono il reddito.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Si voglio proprio vedere. Qui in sicilia fanno la rivoluzione se gli tolgono il reddito.



Ma quale rivoluzione, aggiungiamo altri 100.000 forestali e risolviamo tutto


----------



## Blu71 (28 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma quale rivoluzione, aggiungiamo altri 100.000 forestali e risolviamo tutto



Spendendo il triplo di ora


----------



## Nomaduk (28 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma quale rivoluzione, aggiungiamo altri 100.000 forestali e risolviamo tutto



Appena vedono che gli costa di più fanno marcia indietro 

Cmq basterebbe organizzarsi e fare lavorare almeno 3 giorni a settimana chi piglia il reddito. Le nostre città sono abbandonate c'è sempre cose da fare.


----------



## DavidGoffin (28 Settembre 2022)

Tra Carta Bainca Fuori Dal Coro e da Floris ancora gente che ha paura del ritorno al fascismo  ma convinti eh 

Almeno se ne andassero dall'Italia davvero tutti quelli che l'hanno paventato se avesse vinto le elezioni la Meloni, e magari si portassero un immigrato con loro


----------



## Blu71 (28 Settembre 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Tra Carta Bainca Fuori Dal Coro e da Floris ancora gente che ha paura del ritorno al fascismo  ma convinti eh
> 
> Almeno se ne andassero dall'Italia davvero tutti quelli che l'hanno paventato se avesse vinto le elezioni la Meloni, e magari si portassero un immigrato con loro



La Meloni non è stupida. Ha ora la sua grande occasione e sa bene che non dovrà nemmeno lontanamente far pensare una cosa simile. È stata premiata per la sua opposizione ed ora le tocca la prova di Governo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La Meloni non è stupida. Ha ora la sua grande occasione e sa bene che non dovrà nemmeno lontanamente far pensare una cosa simile.* È stata premiata per la sua opposizione* ed ora le tocca la prova di Governo.


Un parolone chiamarla opposizione e lo sai anche te


----------



## gabri65 (28 Settembre 2022)

Il RdC geneticamente modificato è ovviamente per tenersi aperte le porte con i 5S, come anticipato, oltre a non introdurre troppo casino iniziale.

Vediamo se Salvini la capisce e la pianta di avanzare richieste. Il Berlusca invece se ne fregherà sicuramente, dall'alto della sua follia.

Secondo me è qui che la Melons si gioca parecchio del suo governo.


----------



## Andris (28 Settembre 2022)

spettacolare la solita giornalista martellante sulle case abusive al comizio di Bonacini a Modena

"Non so di cosa sta parlando"

"Avete avuto le mail, non potete dire che non sapete"


ora il sindaco di Modena sclera ahahahah


----------



## DavidGoffin (28 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Il RdC geneticamente modificato è ovviamente per tenersi aperte le porte con i 5S, come anticipato, oltre a non introdurre troppo casino iniziale.
> 
> Vediamo se Salvini la capisce e la pianta di avanzare richieste. Il Berlusca invece se ne fregherà sicuramente, dall'alto della sua follia.
> 
> Secondo me è qui che la Melons si gioca parecchio del suo governo.


Se si volesse davvero fare il bene dell'Italia bisognerebbe abolirlo punto e basta. I 5s sono stati furbissimi a comprarsi i voti in questo modo ma tutti persino i percettori stessi sanno in fondo che non è questo il modo per far sì che un Paese progredisca. Serve lavoro non sussidio, e poi si sa come vanno queste cose in Italia e al 100% ci saranno un sacco di persone che lo percepiscono senza averne diritto o comunque che continuano a percepirlo nonostante rifiutino offerte. Chi glielo fa di lavorare a certa gente in questo modo, il lunario si inventeranno come sbancarlo


----------



## Maurizio91 (28 Settembre 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Chi sei, il tesoriere del Conte di Montecristo?
> 
> Argomenti efficaci, con cui Conte ha lastricato la strada della sua risalita, in effetti.


Sono notizie false?
Non devo dirti mica di scrivere su google cose come "superbonus veneto" "aumento pensioni" etc e verificare, se queste cose non le sapevi

Almeno io provo a riportare qualche fatto, come le notizie sopra o la quantità di condannati e indagati dentro la politica, incluse le ultimissime elezioni nazionali e regionali.
Ma vedo che più che l'infiltrazione mafiosa (che trae forza dal fatto che non se ne parli) interessa godere del fatto che Giggino Di Maio tornerà a fare il bibitaro


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Spendendo il triplo di ora



Fa niente, qualcosa dovrà essere fatto.
Proprio in questo momento a qualche centinaio di metri da me (nel mio paese) stanno spaccando i blocchi di cemento per entrare abusivamente all'interno della casa cantoniera.

Saranno percettori del rdc ?


----------



## Maurizio91 (28 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Il RdC geneticamente modificato è ovviamente per tenersi aperte le porte con i 5S, come anticipato, oltre a non introdurre troppo casino iniziale.
> 
> Vediamo se Salvini la capisce e la pianta di avanzare richieste. Il Berlusca invece se ne fregherà sicuramente, dall'alto della sua follia.
> 
> *Secondo me è qui che la Melons si gioca parecchio del suo governo*.


Se fosse così saremmo in un mare di guai, banalmente perché le sorti dell'Italia non mi pare dipendano dall'abolizione o mantenimento di sto reddito di cittadinanza.

Penso che in una graduatoria delle priorità/graduatoria basata sul puro denaro in ballo, il reddito non riesca a stare nelle prime cinque posizioni (tema dell'energia, lavoro (no, non è il reddito l'origine dei mali che impedisce di creare lavoro), corruzione, evasione fiscale, lotta alle mafie, relazioni internazionali (es gestione riarmo non riarmo etc).

Spero e mi auguro che le energie non saranno tutte spese per combattere reddito di cittadinanza migranti e trans.
Visto che sembrano abbia deciso di partire da questo, mi auguro che il reddito verrà abolito all'istante così che si possa passare alle cose importanti


----------



## Blu71 (28 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Un parolone chiamarla *opposizione* e lo sai anche te



La gente l'ha percepita come tale e tanto le è bastato.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Sondaggio tra 300 studenti bocconiani*
> 
> *- Azione-ItaliaViva 36.7%
> 
> ...



Io però li capisco, dimentichiamo un attimo chi c'è dentro il duetto Azione/Italia Viva

Parliamo solo dell' approccio che hanno: non fanno promesse, ma dicono che fa tutto schifo e si fa quello che si può

Inattaccabile, meglio la dura e cruda realtà che le palle degli altri.

Ci sta che i giovani "ci credano"

E' ovvio che non si ricordano di Renzie


----------

